# LadiesTreffen 2013



## Biketrulla (25. März 2013)

Es ist soweit, das

_
LadiesTreffen 2013_​
findet in der

_Pfalz​_
vom 

_30. August  bis 01. September​_
statt.

Übernachtet wird im Naturfreundehaus Neustadt:

http://www.naturfreundehaus-neustadt.de

Die Übernachtung inkl. Halbpension kostet 27,00 Euro/Person/Nacht - wer woanders schlafen möchte, muss sich selber kümmern 

Für Guiding ist gesorgt (evtl. können dafür noch zusätzliche Kosten entstehen).

Eingeladen sind alle Ladies, die Spass am Biken haben, sich mit gerne mit Gleichgesinnten treffen, austauschen, quatschen, ganz einfach Spass haben wollen...

Wir haben 20 Plätze geplant, bei mehr Anmeldungen gibt es eine Warteliste - evtl. auch die Möglichkeit aufzustocken.

Meldet Euch bis zum 03. Mai.

Wie bei den letzten Treffen, werden die Kosten per Vorkasse "eingezogen" - das Treffen wird von Privatleuten organisiert, wir können uns nicht leisten, das Geld auszulegen 

Traut Euch, fragt, wenn ihr noch fragen habt - es ist hier noch keine gebissen worden 

Angemeldet sind bisher:

lucie
Martina H.
MissQuax
HiFi XS
xsusix
Bea5

"Aushäusig" schlafen:

scylla
AnjaR


----------



## Mausoline (25. März 2013)

Na da bin ich doch auch dabei  egal wie, dieses Mal muss es klappen

Bitte vormerken fürs Naturfreundehaus

Mausoline


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nieke (25. März 2013)

Ich würde euch ja alle super gerne mal kennen lernen. 
Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Was ist das Ladies Treffen genau? Zusammen Biken und zusammen feiern? Oder steht noch etwas anderes auf dem Plan?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. März 2013)

Dieses Jahr MUSS ich dabei sein 
Freu mich schon total 
Bitte eintragen mit Übernachtung


----------



## Principiante (26. März 2013)

Hi!

Gibt es da einen Bikepark?
Oder wollt Ihr nur Touren?

LG, Principiante!


----------



## scylla (26. März 2013)

kein Bikepark, kein Lift.
Alles, was wir runter wollen müssen wir auch selber hochstrampeln.

Die letzten Male war immer irgendwo ein Lift in der Nähe. Da die Bikepark-Fraktion allerdings immer zahlenmäßig sehr gering ausfiel, haben wir diesmal keinen Fokus darauf gelegt.

"Touren" heißt aber nicht, dass es auf den Abfahrten zwingend seicht zugeht... nur, dass es mehr Höhenmeter selbst zu bewältigen gibt.
Bei den Trails im Pfälzerwald sollte denke ich mal jede auf ihre Kosten kommen!

Wir werden für die lange Samstags-Tour mehrere Gruppen organisieren, so dass jede ihren Spaß haben wird, egal wie es um Kondition und Fahrtechnik bestellt ist. Im Idealfall kriegen wir das so hin, dass wir alle gemeinsam starten, und uns auf dem Weg auch öfter "wiedersehen"... nur dass die einen eben ein paar Schleifen und technische Schmankerl mehr einbauen, und die anderen statt dessen die Landschaft genießen können. Wir sind schon fleißig am ausknobeln... denke die Touren stehen fast schon 

Für das leibliche Wohl "on Tour" ist durch die ein- oder andere vom PWV bewirtschaftete Hütte auf dem Weg bestens gesorgt. Wir können also den ganzen Tag im Wald rumgondeln, ohne uns mit Nahrungssuche zu stressen .

Ich hab mal ein wenig in meinem Fotoalbum gegraben, um euch einen kleinen Eindruck zu geben, wie es im Pfälzerwald so aussieht:

Nöllenkopf... das wäre evtl Bestandteil der Tour für die technisch interessierten...




Hochberg... 




... Abschluss-Treppe eines schnuckligen kleinen (leider unfotogenen) Spitzkehren-Trails, den wir auch gerne einbauen würden...



(@Mausoline kennt ihn schon)

vor jedem Hauptweg eine Treppe 




Spielplätze für große und kleine Biker(innen) 




... und sogar Treppen auf den "Gipfeln"




Das sind jetzt natürlich nur die Trailstücke, wo sich Fotografieren "lohnt", und wären eher Bestandteil für die "Technik"-Gruppe. Für alle, die das nicht haben wollen, werden die Trails aber keinesfalls zu kurz kommen!

Im Allgemeinen ist die Traildichte im Pfälzerwald für ein deutsches Mittelgebirge enorm hoch. Man kann besonders in der Gegend, die wir ansteuern, quasi den ganzen Tag auf Trails zubringen und die Feldwege höchstens mal kurz kreuzen. Das machen wir natürlich nicht ganz so krass, sondern fahren auch mal gemütlich auf Forstwegen hoch. Der ein- oder andere Trail-Uphill wird aber auch dabei sein.
Landschaftlich kommt im Sommer manchmal fast schon Provence-Feeling auf. Fehlt nur der Duft nach frischem Thymian am Wegesrand


----------



## Lahmschnecke (26. März 2013)

Hallo!

Na dann... bitte mich auch eintragen! Pfälzerwald-Neuling, und nomen est omen !

Mausoline - bist Du das (siehe Photo Scylla) echt gefahren? Woh...

Bin ich mal gespannt. Ach ja, mit Übernachtung Naturfreundehaus.

Grüße aus dem wieder dick verschneiten  Nordschwaben.


----------



## Chrige (26. März 2013)

Hallo!

Wäre natürlich super gerne dabei. Habe aber leider für den 31.August noch einen Marathon auf dem Plan, den ich eigentlich als Saisonhöhepunkt eingeschrieben hatte. Hmm, mal schauen, vielleicht suche ich mir dann doch einen anderen Marathon und komme trotzdem ans Ladies-Treffen. Kann das aber noch nicht bestätigen.
Scylla, falls ich doch kommen möchte und es keinen Platz mehr hat, hättest du noch ein Sofa oder so, wo ich liegen könnte? Vielleicht finde ich auch wieder ein freies Zimmer irgendwo .

Lahmschnecke: Die Stelle auf dem Foto Nr.1 haben Mausoline und ich probiert (mit dem einen oder anderen Verlust). Foto Nr.3 sind wir, so glaube ich auch gefahren. Weiss allerdings nicht mehr, ob fahrend oder spazierend. Bei Foto Nr.4 haben wir die Rolle des Fotografen übernommen und scylla staunend zugeschaut. Die anderen Stellen sind wir nicht gefahren oder ich erkenne sie nicht wieder.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## scylla (26. März 2013)

#3  war der kleine Kehrentrail ganz zum Schluss. Da war's schon leicht dämmrig. #4  (die "unfahrbare Treppe" ) ist eigentlich nur ne Treppe, die halt von oben leicht eklig aussieht. #2  hatten wir damals vorgehabt, aber dann ausgelassen und statt dessen lieber Kuchen gefuttert 
#5  ist Teufelsfels, das war auf der anderen Talseite als wir damals rumgefahren sind und könnte man bei Interesse am Sonntag einbauen. #6  ist am Drachenfels, das werden wir beim Ladies Treffen wahrsch. nicht machen, da zu viel Gegurke bis man dort hinten ist. Kommt auf locker >1500 hm. Aber schöne Aussicht. Können wir ja mal "privat" machen 

Sofa ist vorhanden.


----------



## Nieke (26. März 2013)

Das hört sich toll an. Mich dann bitte auch eintragen mit Übernachtung! Vielleicht bekomme ich meine Schwester ja auch überredet.....mal sehen


----------



## Biketrulla (26. März 2013)

.....uuups, hier ist ja ganz schön was los  Klasse 

Dann gibt es erstmal ein update:
Angemeldet sind bisher:

1. lucie
2. Martina H.
3. MissQuax
4. HiFi XS
5. xsusix
6. Bea5
7. Mausoline
8. greenhorn-biker
9. Lahmschnecke
10. Nieke

"Aushäusig" schlafen:

scylla
AnjaR
Chrige

Die, die aushäusig schlafen, müssten mir noch Bescheid geben, ob sie im Naturfreundehaus mit Essen werden...

Tolle Bilder scylla - machen schon mehr als neugierig  - dann kann ich da ja meine Schiebetechnik noch weiter ausbauen und perfektionieren 

Eine Bitte: alle, die unsicher sind, ob sie sich anmelden sollen oder nicht - lasst Euch bitte nicht von den Bildern abschrecken! Ich bin sicher, dass scylla und ihr "Team" auch besonders schöne Touren für Anfänger zusammenknobeln werden. Das LadiesTreffen hat nicht den Anspruch sich mit sportlichen Höchstleistungen gegenseitig zu übertrumpfen - es geht in erster Linie um den Spass an der Sache, es wird für jede was dabei sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (26. März 2013)

Biketrulla schrieb:


> Eine Bitte: alle, die unsicher sind, ob sie sich anmelden sollen oder nicht - lasst Euch bitte nicht von den Bildern abschrecken! Ich bin sicher, dass scylla und ihr "Team" auch besonders schöne Touren für Anfänger zusammenknobeln werden. Das LadiesTreffen hat nicht den Anspruch sich mit sportlichen Höchstleistungen gegenseitig zu übertrumpfen - es geht in erster Linie um den Spass an der Sache, es wird für jede was dabei sein



wie gesagt:



scylla schrieb:


> Wir werden für die lange Samstags-Tour mehrere Gruppen organisieren, so dass jede ihren Spaß haben wird, egal wie es um Kondition und Fahrtechnik bestellt ist. Im Idealfall kriegen wir das so hin, dass wir alle gemeinsam starten, und uns auf dem Weg auch öfter "wiedersehen"... nur dass die einen eben ein paar Schleifen und technische Schmankerl mehr einbauen, und die anderen statt dessen die Landschaft genießen können. Wir sind schon fleißig am ausknobeln... denke die Touren stehen fast schon



Meine Bilder stellen natürlich nicht (!) den Durchschnitt des technischen Anspruchs auf der Tour dar. Das sind wenige Stellen, die wir nach Bedarf gezielt mit den "Spielkindern", die es gerne ausprobieren wollen, ansteuern werden. Für diejenigen, die feinsten Flow von morgens bis abends bevorzugen, wird es eine Tour geben, die solche Sachen auslässt. Da sind dann höchstens noch 1-2 kleine Treppchen an Trailausstiegen mit drin, die man stressfrei innerhalb weniger Sekunden runterlaufen kann, wenn man sie nicht mag. 
Der Genuss wird für keinen zu kurz kommen 

Im Pfälzerwald muss sicherlich niemand die Schiebetechnik perfektionieren, da gibt es für jeden maximalen Spaß auf dem Rad 

Wir werden die Touren eh dann im laufe des Sommers nochmal abfahren, dann gibt es bessere/aussagekräftigere Bilder, die auch mal den "durchschnittlichen" Pfälzerwald-Trail zeigen.

PS: solange ich die Guides auftreibe, muss auch keiner dafür bezahlen. Evtl wäre ein kleines "Trinkgeld" für den Sprit bei der Anfahrt und eine gesponsorte Mahlzeit auf der Hütte für die Guidos eine nette Geste, aber sonst nix. Da besteh ich drauf.
Fahrtechnikkurs gibt's auch nicht, sondern nur zusammen Spaß haben und ein paar kleine Tipps am Rande bei Bedarf/Wunsch. 

Wenn Bedarf nach anderweitigen/bezahlten Aktivitäten besteht... ich hab nix dagegen, wenn noch wer tourentechnisch was anderes organisiert


----------



## Biketrulla (26. März 2013)

> Wenn Bedarf nach anderweitigen/bezahlten Aktivitäten besteht... ich hab nix dagegen, wenn noch wer tourentechnisch was anderes organisiert



Ich denke nicht, dass da Bedarf ist - mit den Touren die Ihr ausknobelt werden wir bestimmt ausreichend versorgt sein 

Ansonsten zitiere ich aus Deinem Post nichts mehr, nur soviel:

Word


----------



## Lahmschnecke (26. März 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Im Pfälzerwald muss sicherlich niemand die Schiebetechnik perfektionieren, da gibt es für jeden maximalen Spaß auf dem Rad
> 
> Wir werden die Touren eh dann im laufe des Sommers nochmal abfahren, dann gibt es bessere/aussagekräftigere Bilder, die auch mal den "durchschnittlichen" Pfälzerwald-Trail zeigen.


 
Stehe als "Testfahrerin" gerne zur Verfügung!  

Danke für Eure Mühe!


----------



## Mausoline (26. März 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> #3  war der kleine Kehrentrail ganz zum Schluss. _Bin ich den gefahren, ich glaub,aber der sah von oben etwas anders aus, ich konnte glaub ich nicht mehr bremsen und mußte drüber  _  Da war's schon leicht dämmrig. #4  (die "unfahrbare Treppe" ) ist eigentlich nur ne Treppe, die halt von oben leicht eklig aussieht.  _leicht eklig   war ne Wendeltreppe_ .......



Ich komm mit mit Lahmschnecke zum Testfahren...
und Chrige such dir doch mal nen anderen Marathon 

Hier noch ein paar normale Bildle von der Pfalz......ääähh Ihr müßt auf meine Fotos gehn, ich kann keinen Link setzen, komm nicht auf meine Fotos

geht doch 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/31127


----------



## Chrige (26. März 2013)

Wir machen einfach ein WP-abschlusstreffen und gehen für das Ladiestreffen rekognoszieren. Allerdings erst wenn es warm ist...


----------



## laterra (26. März 2013)

Yay Pfälzerwald! Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (26. März 2013)

Chrige schrieb:


> Wir machen einfach ein WP-abschlusstreffen und gehen für das Ladiestreffen rekognoszieren. Allerdings erst wenn es warm ist...





Ich hab erst mal im Duden nachschauen müssen was rekognoszieren heißt  

1. die Echtheit einer Person, Sache oder Urkunde [gerichtlich oder amtlich] anerkennen
2. (scherzhaft) auskundschaften
3. (Militär schweizerisch, sonst veraltet) [Stärke oder Stellung des Feindes] erkunden, aufklären

das hört sich spannend an


----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. März 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich hab erst mal im Duden nachschauen müssen was rekognoszieren heißt
> 
> 1. die Echtheit einer Person, Sache oder Urkunde [gerichtlich oder amtlich] anerkennen
> 2. (scherzhaft) auskundschaften
> ...


 
Das wird gut, Sprachkurs "schweizerisch" inclusive - freu!  Und ja bitte, wenns wieder kurze-Hosen-Wetter hat. 

Schöne Bilder, Mausoline, machen Laune *seufz* (bei uns ist alles dick verschneit)

Winke!


----------



## Sleyvas (27. März 2013)

Hmm...das klingt sehr verlockend und der Pfälzerwald ist nicht allzu weit weg. Bis Ende August sollte ich auch einigermaßen brauchbar auf dem Radl unterwegs sein. Und neue Leute kennenlernen ist immer was Feines Bitte einmal inkl. Übernachtung eintragen!


----------



## Biketrulla (27. März 2013)

Update:

1. lucie
2. Martina H.
3. MissQuax
4. HiFi XS
5. xsusix
6. Bea5
7. Mausoline
8. greenhorn-biker
9. Lahmschnecke
10. Nieke
11. laterra
12. Sleyvas

"Aushäusig" schlafen:

scylla
AnjaR
Chrige


----------



## Bettina (27. März 2013)

Hi,
ich wäre auch gerne dabei! Bitte einmal inkl. Übernachtung.
Gruß Bettina


----------



## Atemlos (27. März 2013)

Hi! 

Ich wäre auch gerne dabei! Bin auch eher eine von den unspektakulären Fahrerinnen,aber mit viel Spaß an der Sache dabei!


Lg


----------



## Atemlos (27. März 2013)

Achso! Mit Übernachtung bitte


----------



## Biketrulla (27. März 2013)

... das geht hier ja Schlag auf Schlag 


1. lucie
2. Martina H.
3. MissQuax
4. HiFi XS
5. xsusix
6. Bea5
7. Mausoline
8. greenhorn-biker
9. Lahmschnecke
10. Nieke
11. laterra
12. Sleyvas
13. Angsthase62
14. Chaotenkind
15. Bettina
16. Atemlos
17. Miss Pepper

"Aushäusig" schlafen:

scylla
AnjaR
Chrige


----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. März 2013)

Wie viele Plätze wären denn überhaupt frei?
Ich bin noch unentschlossen, weil's genau in der Mitte des Urlaubs meines Mannes liegt... und wir eigentlich da für nen Bikeurlaub in die Berge wollten... Aber LadiesTreffen fänd ich auch sehr schön...


----------



## Biketrulla (28. März 2013)

Hi,

also Plätze hatten wir erstmal  20 geplant - momentan haben wir 17 Anmeldungen :freu:

Wenn sich mehr als 20 anmelden gibt es eine Warteliste, sollte die allzu lang werden, werden wir evtl. auf 25 Teilnehmerinnen aufstocken - mehr werden es nicht...

Die Einzelheiten zum Ablauf und regelmässige Infos gibt es -  wie die letzten Male - per Rundmail  (an die Ersttäter: bitte teilt mir Eure Mailadresse und Namen mit)  - diese Info's müssen nicht hier im Forum breitgelatscht werden...

Noch ein Hinweis:

Wir sind Privatleute, die das Treffen aus Spass an der Freude organisieren, es stehen keinerlei finanzielle Interessen dahinter und es sollte jeder Lady klar sein, das die Teilnahme auf eigenes Risiko erfolgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikebetti (29. März 2013)

Hallo,                                                                                                        Ich bin auch mit dabei, mit Übernachtung bitte.                                        Gruß Bikebetti


----------



## Biketrulla (30. März 2013)

... und update 

1. lucie
2. Martina H.
3. MissQuax
4. HiFi XS
5. xsusix
6. Bea5
7. Mausoline
8. greenhorn-biker
9. Lahmschnecke
10. Nieke
11. laterra
12. Sleyvas
13. Angsthase62
14. Chaotenkind
15. Bettina
16. Atemlos
17. Miss Pepper
18. Bikebetty
19. Doris
20. Miri



"Aushäusig" schlafen:

scylla
AnjaR
Chrige

Ab jetzt geht es auf die Warteliste, wer noch kommen möchte: meldet Euch bitte trotzdem. Nur weil die 20 Plätze belegt sind, heisst das nicht, dass ihr nicht noch reinrutschen könnt. Erfahrungsgemäss springt doch noch die Eine oder Andere ab - und es besteht ja immer noch die Möglichkeit aufzustocken 

schöne Ostern und viele bunte Eier


----------



## Silvermoon (31. März 2013)

Da bin ich wohl etwas zu spät, weil ich mal wieder so lange hin und her überlegt hatte 

*Aber setz mich doch bitte einfach mal auf die Warteliste - danke* 

Schöne Ostern .....


----------



## Biketrulla (1. April 2013)

Moin die Damen,

schickt mir doch bitte noch Eure Mailadressen und Namen, damit ich alle in den Verteiler für die Informationen bekomme - die erste Rundmail sollte dann nächste Woche mit den Fakten zu Übernachtung, Bezahlung, Touren , etc. kommen 

Update:

1. lucie
2. Martina H.
3. MissQuax
4. HiFi XS
5. xsusix
6. Bea5
7. Mausoline
8. greenhorn-biker
9. Lahmschnecke
10. Nieke
11. laterra
12. Sleyvas
13. Angsthase62
14. Chaotenkind
15. Bettina
16. Atemlos
17. Miss Pepper
18. Bikebetty
19. Doris
20. Miri



"Aushäusig" schlafen:

scylla
AnjaR
Chrige

Warteliste:

1. Silvermoon


----------



## Chrige (2. April 2013)

Hallo,

bin also dabei, habe meinen Bikemarathon abgesagt. Falls also im Naturfreundehaus ein Platz frei wird, würde ich auch dort übernachten und sonst auf dem Sofa von scylla .

Ich freu mich.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Biketrulla (2. April 2013)

OK, noch ein Update 


1. lucie
2. Martina H.
3. MissQuax
4. HiFi XS
5. xsusix
6. Bea5
7. Mausoline
8. greenhorn-biker
9. Lahmschnecke
10. Nieke
11. laterra
12. Sleyvas
13. Angsthase62
14. Chaotenkind
15. Bettina
16. Atemlos
17. Miss Pepper
18. Bikebetty
19. Doris
20. Miri

"Aushäusig" schlafen:

scylla
AnjaR

Warteliste:

1. Silvermoon
2. Chrige (evtl. Sofa   )


... und mir fehlen noch ein paar Mailadressen


----------



## Aglio-Olio (4. April 2013)

I  Pfälzerwald!!!

Bitte mich auch auf die Warteliste setzen, mit Übernachtung. 

Danke.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. April 2013)

Eigentlich wäre ich auch gern dabei, schon weil mich die Trails im Pfälzerwald interessieren würden! Allerdings kann ich es in meiner momentanen Situation nicht einschätzen, ob´s tatsächlich klappt und es ist für 3 Tage auch ganz schön weit... Vielleicht kannst du mich auch mal auf die Warteliste mit Übernachtung setzen, dann kann ich mich immer noch endgültig entscheiden, wenn wer anders absagt. Evtl. könnte man ja noch jemanden aus Südbayern irgendwo auf dem Weg aufgabeln?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. April 2013)

ich bin am Wochenende vorher erst in der Pfalz... daher würde ich vielleicht auch eher spontan dazukommen, aber dann sowieso bei der Familie übernachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biketrulla (4. April 2013)

... na, nu' wird's noch richtig voll 

1. lucie
2. Martina H.
3. MissQuax
4. HiFi XS
5. xsusix
6. Bea5
7. Mausoline
8. greenhorn-biker
9. Lahmschnecke
10. Nieke
11. laterra
12. Sleyvas
13. Angsthase62
14. Chaotenkind
15. Bettina
16. Atemlos
17. Miss Pepper
18. Bikebetty
19. Doris
20. Miri

"Aushäusig" schlafen:

scylla
AnjaR

Warteliste:

1. Silvermoon
2. Chrige (evtl. Sofa  )
3. Sieglinde
4. Aglio-Olio
5. Pfadfinderin
6. Frau Rauscher


----------



## Chrige (4. April 2013)

Für mich ist es auch ganz schön weit. Wenn es näher kommt, können wir ja Fahrgemeinschaften bilden. Ich kann Ladies zwischen der Zentralschweiz und dem Pfälzerwald aufgabeln. Aber das eilt ja jetzt noch nicht.
Gruss Chrige


----------



## Biketrulla (6. April 2013)

Hallo An Alle,

die erste Rundmail ist unterwegs, wer keine bekommen hat, meldet sich bitte


----------



## contesssa (7. April 2013)

Hab auch zu lange überlegt Wäre gern dabei, wenn möglich mit Übernachtung im NFH.Falls dies nicht möglich, suche ich mir ne Bleibe in der Gegend. Vielleicht gibt es ja mit der Zeit noch mehrere Wartelistinnen und man kann sich eine Fewo mieten...


----------



## Biketrulla (7. April 2013)

Hallo die Damen,

so, auf Grund des großen Interesses, erhöhen wir die Teilnehmerzahl auf 25  - 
natürlich inkl. der aushäusig Schlafenden. Eine grössere Gruppe können und wollen wir (und die Guides) nicht bewältigen. Scylla gibt ihren Platz frei - als "Chefguide" ist sie ja eh' dabei. 

D. h. die aktuelle Liste sieht so aus:

1. lucie
2. Martina H.
3. MissQuax
4. HiFi XS
5. xsusix
6. Bea5
7. Mausoline
8. greenhorn-biker
9. Lahmschnecke
10. Nieke
11. laterra
12. Sleyvas
13. Angsthase62
14. Chaotenkind
15. Bettina
16. Atemlos
17. Miss Pepper
18. Bikebetty
19. Doris
20. Miri
21. AnjaR
22. Silvermoon
23. Chrige
24. Sieglinde
25. Aglio-Olio


Warteliste:

1. Pfadfinderin
2. Frau Rauscher
3. contessa

Auch die Ladies auf der Warteliste sollen die Infos bekommen, damit sie auf dem Laufenden sind - da fehlen mir dann allerdings noch Namen und Mailadressen  - ich bitte um Nachricht


----------



## Silvermoon (7. April 2013)

Oh super, dann bin ich ja dabei 

Ich freu mich schon..... 

Vielleicht ist ja jemand aus meiner Ecke dabei, zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft? Kann gerne jemanden mitnehmen, alleine fahren ist nämlich langweilig... könnt mir ja ne PN schreiben, falls jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biketrulla (7. April 2013)

Fahrgemeinschaften sind immer gut 

Wenn ihr wollt, schickt mir doch Eure Adressen, dann mache ich eine Teilnehmerliste, die Jede bekommt (euer Einverständnis vorausgesetzt) - dann wird's mit dem Absprechen etwas einfacher


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. April 2013)

Danke dass ich auf der Warteliste bin, aber das ist nicht nötig, ich komme, wenn, relativ spontan und brauche keinen Übernachtungsplatz


----------



## Martina H. (8. April 2013)

> so, auf Grund des großen Interesses, erhöhen wir die Teilnehmerzahl auf 25  -
> *natürlich inkl. der aushäusig Schlafenden*. Eine grössere Gruppe können und wollen wir (und die Guides) nicht bewältigen






> ich komme, wenn, relativ spontan und brauche keinen Übernachtungsplatz


----------



## Silvermoon (8. April 2013)

Biketrulla schrieb:


> Fahrgemeinschaften sind immer gut
> 
> Wenn ihr wollt, schickt mir doch Eure Adressen, dann mache ich eine Teilnehmerliste, die Jede bekommt (euer Einverständnis vorausgesetzt) - dann wird's mit dem Absprechen etwas einfacher




Super  Adresse ist schon auf dem Weg... per Email...


----------



## Principiante (8. April 2013)

Biketrulla schrieb:


> Hallo die Damen,
> 
> so, auf Grund des großen Interesses, erhöhen wir die Teilnehmerzahl auf 25  -
> natürlich inkl. der aushäusig Schlafenden. Eine grössere Gruppe können und wollen wir (und die Guides) nicht bewältigen.





...hmm, ich weiß, eigentlich brauch ich ja nichts dazu schreiben, weil ich nicht mitkomme, ist auch nicht bös gemeint, aber Ihr macht ein deutschlandweites Ladys Treffen und gebt eine begrenzte Teilnehmerzahl vor? 

Find ich nicht so prickelnd.

Es werden doch bestimmt noch kurzfristig Ladys dazukommen wollen?!?

LG, Principiante!


----------



## scylla (8. April 2013)

Principiante schrieb:


> ...hmm, ich weiß, eigentlich brauch ich ja nichts dazu schreiben, weil ich nicht mitkomme, ist auch nicht bös gemeint, aber Ihr macht ein deutschlandweites Ladys Treffen und gebt eine begrenzte Teilnehmerzahl vor?
> 
> Find ich nicht so prickelnd.
> 
> ...



Ähm, stell dir einfach mal vor, du würdest sowas organisieren:
- Unterkunft reservieren
- Verpflegung (Frühstück, Abendessen, etc) organisieren
- Touren planen

Da rechnest du mit einer bestimmten Anzahl von Teilnehmern (was wirst du denn z.B. von der Herberge als erstes gefragt werden? Z.B. wie viele Leute kommen werden?)...
...und dann stehen am Ende (übertrieben dargestellt) 100 Leute da, die natürlich kein Zimmer mehr bekommen, im Restaurant ist gar nicht so viel Platz wieviele hungrige Gäste auf einmal anstürmen, und die Guides sollen dann jeder mit einer Gruppe von 30 Leuten über Wanderwege gondeln und sind damit komplett überfordert, hinterher hat jeder Stress gehabt, und alle sind sauer?

Mach doch mal bitte einen Vorschlag, wie du es besser machen würdest?
Vielleicht planst du ja einfach das nächste Ladies-Treffen und zeigst uns mal, wie's richtig geht.

Ich finde, die Biketrulla macht das richtig gut und richtig, und wir können froh sein, dass sie die Orga wieder übernommen hat. Sonst gäbe es nämlich das Ladies-Treffen gar nicht


----------



## Principiante (8. April 2013)

Jaja, darum wollt ich gar nichts schreiben...

Ist bestimmt schwer zu organisieren, glaub ich gern!
Hätt ich, ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust zu.
Ich hab auch nicht gesagt, ich kanns' besser.
Und es war auch kein Angriff, hab ich doch auch gesagt.

Natürlich kriegt man das mit dem Essen bestellen und Zimmer nicht gebacken, wenn alle einzeln angekleckert kommen, aber das meinte ich ja auch nicht. Sondern das mit der begrenzten Teilnehmerzahl.

Lasst doch, wenn Eure gebuchte Zimmerzahl voll ist, anreisen wer will. Müssen sie sich selbst drum kümmern, um essen und schlafen.

Ist ja Euer Ding, es hat mich nur gewundert, weil es ja ein freies Treffen sein soll.

Viel Spaß weiterhin,

LG, Principiante!


----------



## scylla (8. April 2013)

Wird ja keine aus dem Pfälzerwald rausgeschmissen, nur weil sie sich nicht angemeldet hat.
Aber wenn jemand spontan in den Pfälzerwald kommen will und sich selber was organisieren will, dann soll sie eben auch selber ihre Tour organisieren.
Wir haben eine begrenzte Anzahl von Guides, die sich extra das Wochenende freihalten, um uns auf den Trails zu bespaßen. Eine zu große Gruppe auf Wanderwegen macht weder den Teilnehmern, noch den Guides, noch den Wanderern Spaß, daher haben wir die Teilnehmerzahl pro Gruppe auf ca. 10 Ladies beschränkt.

Wenn wir genug Guides für 50 Leute organisieren, und hinterher stehen nur 20 Mädels da, dann ist das blöd für die Guides, die sich extra das Wochenende reserviert haben, und dann gar nicht "gebraucht" werden. Wenn wir Guides für 20 Leute haben, und hinterher hat jeder eine riesen Gruppe "an der Backe" weil viel mehr Leute kommen als geplant, dann ist das blöd für die Gruppe, weil man nicht vorankommt und blöd für die Guides, die es nicht gemanaged kriegen, dass keiner verloren geht.

Daher auch die Begrenzung der Teilnehmerzahl. 

Fahr einfach mal in einer großen Gruppe eine Tagestour auf Wanderwegen, dann weißt du, was ich meine 

Außerdem: es wird nichts so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird. Es werden sicher noch genug Leute kurzfristig abspringen, so dass einige noch kurzfristig dazu kommen können. Das war noch jedes Jahr so


----------



## Chrige (9. April 2013)

Ohhh, ich bin leider raus  Ich hatte mich um eine Woche in meinem Terminkalender vertan und bin an dem Wochenende schon im Engadin am biken. Leider schon seit Monaten zugesagt und die Unterkunft auch schon bezahlt.

Ich hoffe, beim Ladies Treffen 2014 dabei sein zu können.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Biketrulla (9. April 2013)

... schade, unsere erste Absage 

...dann sieht es jetzt so aus:


1. lucie
2. Martina H.
3. MissQuax
4. HiFi XS
5. xsusix
6. Bea5
7. Mausoline
8. greenhorn-biker
9. Lahmschnecke
10. Nieke
11. laterra
12. Sleyvas
13. Angsthase62
14. Chaotenkind
15. Bettina
16. Atemlos
17. Miss Pepper
18. Bikebetty
19. Doris
20. Miri
21. AnjaR
22. Silvermoon
23. Pfadfinderin
24. Sieglinde
25. Aglio-Olio


Warteliste:

1. contessa


... so schnell reduziert sich die Warteliste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. April 2013)

ich hatte nicht sorgfältig gelesen (über die Organisation), und gedacht ich könne spontan dazukommen... da ich das im Moment einfach noch nicht planen kann, bin ich also total unspontan raus 
Vielleicht ist aber ja spontan noch was frei und ich hab Zeit... so rein theoretisch


----------



## Rubinstein5 (15. April 2013)

HI Ladies,

sorry, ich bin lang verschollen. Im Leben passieren immer wieder Sachen, die einen vom IBC ablenken ... 
MissQuax hat mir vom Ladiestreffen 2013 erzählt. Ich bin mittlerweile wieder mal super untrainiert, würde mich aber gerne auf die Warteliste setzten lassen. Inkl. Übernachtung und Essen.

Vielen Dank und ich freue mich auf die Gesichter hinter den Mails 
Lieber Gruß in die Runde
Rubinstein5


----------



## Sandy UK (15. April 2013)

Servus Ladies,

würde hier gern im Auftrag meiner Frau einen Platz reservieren. Also wohl im Moment Warteliste.
Meine Frau hat hier keinen Account, würde aber sehr sehr gern mitkommen.
Geht das ok?

Grüße aus der Pfalz.


----------



## Biketrulla (15. April 2013)

.... und wieder mal ein update:

1. lucie
2. Martina H.
3. MissQuax
4. HiFi XS
5. xsusix
6. Bea5
7. Mausoline
8. greenhorn-biker
9. Lahmschnecke
10. Nieke
11. laterra
12. Sleyvas
13. Angsthase62
14. Chaotenkind
15. Bettina
16. Atemlos
17. Miss Pepper
18. Bikebetty
19. Doris
20. Miri
21. AnjaR
22. Silvermoon
23. Pfadfinderin
24. Sieglinde
25. Aglio-Olio


Warteliste:

1. contessa
2. Rubinstein5
3. kat76


----------



## Kat76 (15. April 2013)

So, hab mich nun doch schnell selbst hier angemeldet.
Bin also die Frau von Sandy UK.

Bitte auf die Warteliste mit aufnehmen. Danke.


----------



## Silvermoon (16. April 2013)

@Biketrulla:

Gab´s denn schon Rückmeldungen in bezug auf *"Mitfahrgelegenheiten/Fahrgemeinschaften"*?


----------



## Biketrulla (16. April 2013)

@Silvermoon


... habe noch nicht alle Adressen - weiss jetzt nicht, ob die, von denen ich die Adressen noch nicht habe, nicht an einer Fahrgemeinschaft interessiert sind, oder aber nicht wollen, dass ihre Adresse weitergegeben wird  - evtl. wäre da eine Rückmeldung sinnvoll


----------



## Biketrulla (17. April 2013)

... hier mal die Namen, von denen ich noch keine Rückmeldung habe wegen Adresse/Fahrgemeinschaft:

AnjaR
Atemlos
Bettina
greenhorn-biker
laterra
MissQuax
Nieke

Die von der Warteliste habe ich erstmal aussen vor gelassen 

Wäre nett, wenn ihr Euch kurz meldet: entweder "keinInteresseanFahrgemeinschaft/möchtemeineAdressenichtweitergeben" oder eben "hieristsie"

Danke
 @Miss Quaxx - leider habe ich Deine verschusselt...


----------



## MissPepper (17. April 2013)

Also wenn ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch mein Auto habe, nehme ich HiFi XS mit...ist ja logisch...und dann ist das Auto auch schon voll. Sollte ich es nicht mehr haben, fahren wir Zug oder mieten ein Auto...! LG aus Berlin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (17. April 2013)

Seufz, bei passt entweder noch ein zweites Bike oder ein Mitfahrer mit Gepäck rein. Beides ist leider nicht drin. Es gibt erst in knapp zwei Jahren was Neues, aber dann gehen mindestens 3 Personen und 3 Bikes rein. Hab da schon was im Auge.... Jetzt hat aber meine alte Karre noch mal 2 Jahre TÜV gekriegt und das wird noch ausgenutzt so lange sie nicht den Geist aufgibt. 207000 km hat sie jetzt drauf, schaun mer mal.


----------



## Bettina (21. April 2013)

Bei mir lohnt sich aufrgund der Distanz das Zusteigen kaum 

Aber bei Interesse hätte ich ab 55286 Wörrstadt 2 Plätze für Bike und Fahrerin frei.

Gruß B


----------



## malerosh (22. April 2013)

Guten Morgen

nehmt ihr auch "Anfänger" auf?  komplette Anfängerin bin ich bis dahin ja auch nicht mehr.  Hab ja nen Mann der mich ordentlich triezt


----------



## Norts (22. April 2013)

Hallo,
Ich wäre auch gerne dabei. Bin dann 1 Jahr MTB-lerin. Bitte auf die Warteliste setzen. Geht das noch?
Nora aus Köln


----------



## Biketrulla (22. April 2013)

...ob Anfänger oder Fortgeschrittene spielt keine Rolle, es geht in erster Linie um den Spass 
1. lucie
2. Martina H.
3. MissQuax
4. HiFi XS
5. xsusix
6. Bea5
7. Mausoline
8. greenhorn-biker
9. Lahmschnecke
10. Nieke
11. laterra
12. Sleyvas
13. Angsthase62
14. Chaotenkind
15. Bettina
16. Atemlos
17. Miss Pepper
18. Bikebetty
19. Doris
20. Miri
21. AnjaR
22. Silvermoon
23. Pfadfinderin
24. Sieglinde
25. Aglio-Olio


Warteliste:

1. contessa
2. Rubinstein5
3. kat76
4. malerosh
5. Norts
6. NicInTheWoods


----------



## malerosh (22. April 2013)

Dann klär ich morgen mal beim Chef ab, ob ich frei kriege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NicInTheWoods (26. April 2013)

Hi, 
super, dass es dieses Jahr wieder klappt! 
Ich möchte auch gerne mitkommen, was im Moment wohl Warteliste bedeutet. 
Würde, wenn es doch klappt gerne irgendwo aus Richtung Ruhrgebiet mitfahren. 

Würde mich sehr freuen euch alle wieder zu sehen! 

Liebe Grüße

Nic


----------



## Biketrulla (29. April 2013)

... bist drauf


----------



## malerosh (2. Mai 2013)

Lalala, Chef hat mir endlich frei gegeben. War das ein Akt, ist ja schön wenn man den Chef selten sieht, aber bei sowas ist das echt unpraktisch. 

So, heißt also ich bin dabei 

Vllt kann man ja ne Fahrgemeinschaft bilden. Kamen hier nicht auch welche aus Köln die mit wollten?


----------



## Biketrulla (2. Mai 2013)

Dir ist schon klar, dass Du auf der Warteliste bist? 

D. h. Du bist nur dann dabei, wenn jmd. absagt  - Du stehst an 4. Stelle, entsprechend müssen 4 ausfallen, damit Du "drin" bist.


----------



## malerosh (3. Mai 2013)

ach so, dachte warteliste bedeutet, das man mit möchte aber erstmal klären muß ob man kann (zb man frei bekommt).


----------



## Bea5 (3. Mai 2013)

malerosh schrieb:


> ach so, dachte warteliste bedeutet, das man mit möchte aber erstmal klären muß ob man kann (zb man frei bekommt).



nicht aufgeben bei den Events, an denen ich teilgenommen habe (MTB, Moped, PKW), sind teils noch einige abgesprungen, so dass die Wartenden meist alle mitkamen


----------



## Moley (4. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde auch super gerne am Ladies Treffen mit  Übernachtung teilnehmen. Falls der eine Tag zu spät melden nicht schlimm ist, könnt ihr mich ja einfach auf die Warteliste setzen  und vllt hab ich ja noch Glück =).


----------



## malerosh (4. Mai 2013)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Biketrulla (6. Mai 2013)

1. lucie
2. Martina H.
3. MissQuax
4. HiFi XS
5. xsusix
6. Bea5
7. Mausoline
8. greenhorn-biker
9. Lahmschnecke
10. Nieke
11. laterra
12. Sleyvas
13. Angsthase62
14. Chaotenkind
15. Bettina
16. Atemlos
17. Miss Pepper
18. Bikebetty
19. Doris
20. Miri
21. AnjaR
22. Silvermoon
23. Pfadfinderin
24. Sieglinde
25. Aglio-Olio


Warteliste:

1. contessa
2. Rubinstein5
3. kat76
4. malerosh
5. Norts
6. NicInTheWoods
7. Moley


So, das nächste Rundschreiben steht in den Startlöchern - ich brauche noch von den letzten "NeuWartelistinnen" die private E-mail Adresse und Realnamen, damit ich Euch dann auch auf dem Laufenden halten kann  - bitte per PN


----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. Mai 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Eigentlich wäre ich auch gern dabei, schon weil mich die Trails im Pfälzerwald interessieren würden! Allerdings kann ich es in meiner momentanen Situation nicht einschätzen, ob´s tatsächlich klappt und es ist für 3 Tage auch ganz schön weit... Vielleicht kannst du mich auch mal auf die Warteliste mit Übernachtung setzen, dann kann ich mich immer noch endgültig entscheiden, wenn wer anders absagt. Evtl. könnte man ja noch jemanden aus Südbayern irgendwo auf dem Weg aufgabeln?


 
Pfadfinderin, Du fährst quasi an meiner Haustüre vorbei . Vielleicht geht was zusammen, schau mer mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Mai 2013)

Wenn dem so ist, gabel ich dich gern auf!


----------



## Nieke (16. Mai 2013)

Huhu zusammen. 

Ich werde wohl niemanden mitnehmen können, weil ich nicht weiß aus welcher Richtung ich zum Treffen komme. 
Habe vorher eine Woche Urlaub und den möchte ich in verschiedenen Bikeparks verbringen (falls wer Interesse hat zwischen dem 24. und 30. August mit mir zu fahren kann sich gerne melden. Ich bin was Parks angeht noch recht unentschlossen, es werden aber wohl eher welche in Mitteldeutschland). 

Viele Grüße
Nieke


----------



## Griggs (20. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## Biketrulla (20. Mai 2013)

@All:

...ihr solltet Post haben - wenn nicht, bitte kurze Nachricht.


----------



## Rubinstein5 (20. Mai 2013)

Nachricht oder auch "bescheid" hab leider keine Post von dir 

Komando zurück - Bist im Spam gelandet 

Grüße 
R5


----------



## Biketrulla (2. Juni 2013)

1. lucie
2. Martina H.
3. MissQuax
4. HiFi XS
5. xsusix
6. Bea5
7. Mausoline
8. greenhorn-biker
9. Lahmschnecke
10. Nieke
11. laterra
12. Sleyvas
13. Angsthase62
14. Chaotenkind
15. Bettina
16. Atemlos
17. Miss Pepper
18. Bikebetty
19. Doris
20. Miri
21. AnjaR
22. Silvermoon
23. Pfadfinderin
24. Sieglinde
25. Aglio-Olio


Warteliste:

1. contessa
2. Rubinstein5
3. kat76
4. malerosh
5. Norts
6. NicInTheWoods
7. Moley
8. mtbbee


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Juni 2013)

Gestern Abend von einem 4-tägigem Ausflug aus der Pfalz zurückgekommen. War nicht weit von Neustadt entfernt im Dahner Felsenland mit Trailrock unterwegs.
Mein lieber Schwan, jetzt weiss ich warum Scylla so gut fährt. Das sind ja super Trainingsbedingungen dort. Und ich muss dringend Spitzkehren fahren üben.


----------



## Nieke (3. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## Griggs (4. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissPepper (4. Juni 2013)

Boah Kindergarten...das hier ist der Ladiestreffen 2013 Thread und nicht der Zickenkrieg 2013 Thread...sorry aber Ihr nervt damit!!!


----------



## Griggs (4. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## Biketrulla (6. Juni 2013)

Update:
1. lucie
2. Martina H.
3. MissQuax
4. HiFi XS
5. xsusix
6. Bea5
7. Mausoline
8. greenhorn-biker
9. Lahmschnecke
10. Nieke
11. laterra
12. Sleyvas
13. Angsthase62
14. Chaotenkind
15. Bettina
16. Atemlos
17. Miss Pepper
18. Bikebetty
19. Doris
20. Miri
21. AnjaR
22. Pfadfinderin
23. Sieglinde
24. Aglio-Olio
25. contessa


Warteliste:

1. Rubinstein5
2. kat76
3. malerosh
4. Norts
5. NicInTheWoods
6. Moley
7. mtbbee


----------



## Atemlos (6. Juni 2013)

Also ich muss absagen....  total schade. Hatte mich schon so gefreut....
Wünsch euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Biketrulla (7. Juni 2013)

Update:


1. lucie
2. Martina H.
3. MissQuax
4. HiFi XS
5. xsusix
6. Bea5
7. Mausoline
8. greenhorn-biker
9. Lahmschnecke
10. laterra
11. Sleyvas
12. Angsthase62
13. Chaotenkind
14. Bettina
15. Miss Pepper
16. Bikebetty
17. Doris
18. Miri
19. AnjaR
20. Pfadfinderin
21. Sieglinde
22. Aglio-Olio
23. contessa
24. Rubinstein5
25. kat76


Warteliste:

1. malerosh
2. Norts
3. NicInTheWoods
4. Moley
5. mtbbee
6. Steffi9184

Ihr seht, so schnell kann man noch reinrutschen, bzw. auf der Warteliste nach vorne rutschen 

Also, falls noch jmd. Interesse hat: ruhig melden


----------



## Steffi9184 (7. Juni 2013)

Einmal Warteliste bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biketrulla (15. Juli 2013)

@malerosh: hast PN


----------



## malerosh (15. Juli 2013)

<-- so sitz ich grad vorm PC


----------



## Biketrulla (15. Juli 2013)

... ich werte das mal als ja 

Update:

1. lucie
2. Martina H.
3. MissQuax
4. HiFi XS
5. xsusix
6. Mausoline
7. greenhorn-biker
8. Lahmschnecke
9. laterra
10. Sleyvas
11. Angsthase62
12. Chaotenkind
13. Bettina
14. Miss Pepper
15. Bikebetty
16. Doris
17. Miri
18. AnjaR
19. Pfadfinderin
20. Sieglinde
21. Aglio-Olio
22. contessa
23. Rubinstein5
24. kat76
25. malerosh


Warteliste:

1. Norts
2. NicInTheWoods
3. Moley
4. mtbbee
5. Steffi9184


----------



## malerosh (24. Juli 2013)

Ich bin raus. Ich hab mich so auf dieses Treffen gefreut, aber die Gesamtsituation gerade ist nicht so prickelnd. Ich weiß nicht wie es Ende nächsten Monat mit Arbeit etc. aussieht. Doof doof doof. 

Ich wünsche euch viel Spass


----------



## scylla (24. Juli 2013)

Samstag machen wir mal eine kleine "Testrunde" in der Pfalz. 
Wir probieren die ein- oder andere Variante auf der langen Runde für die "Technikgruppe" und hängen hitzeabhängig noch einen kleineren oder größeren Schwenker hinten dran. Start am Naturfreundehaus Neustadt, Ausstiegsmöglichkeit wieder am Naturfreundehaus nach ca. 1000-1200 Höhenmeter (genauere Daten folgen heute abend).

Wer zum Ladies-Treffen nicht kann, aber trotzdem mal den Pfälzerwald anschauen will, oder wer schon mal "vorschnuppern" will, ist herzlich eingeladen, sich anzuschließen. 
Wir hetzen nicht (soll ja kuschlig werden), wollen aber schon halbwegs vorankommen. Wer sich anschließt, sollte sich in der Lage fühlen, die Höhenmeter auch bei 37°C zu bewältigen , S2 fahren können (oder alternativ nicht traurig sein, wenn mal ein-zwei Meter zu schieben sind), genügend zu Trinken, Helm und evtl je nach Gusto Protektoren dabei haben... und vor allem ganz viel Spaß!

Bitte kurz hier oder per PN oder Mail melden, wenn jemand mit will.


----------



## Biketrulla (26. Juli 2013)

Schade, wir können nicht  
 @Norts: hast PN und Mail


----------



## Martina H. (27. Juli 2013)

...hier stand Quatsch


----------



## Biketrulla (27. Juli 2013)

1. lucie
2. Martina H.
3. MissQuax
4. HiFi XS
5. xsusix
6. Mausoline
7. greenhorn-biker
8. Lahmschnecke
9. laterra
10. Sleyvas
11. Angsthase62
12. Chaotenkind
13. Bettina
14. Miss Pepper
15. Bikebetty
16. Doris
17. Miri
18. AnjaR
19. Pfadfinderin
20. Sieglinde
21. Aglio-Olio
22. contessa
23. Rubinstein5
24. kat76
25. norts

Warteliste

1. NicInTheWoods
2. Moley
3. mtbbee
4. Steffi9184

... so, nochmal aktualisiert.

Der Countdown läuft: nur noch rund 5 Wochen  

Wir freuen uns schon auf ein Wiedersehen, bzw. Neukennenlernen

Eine Bitte:

Sollte eine Lady absehen können, dass sie nicht kommen kann - bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid sagen, damit die auf der Warteliste mit ihrer Terminplanung zurecht kommen/es nicht zu kurzfristig wird - Danke


----------



## Warnschild (28. Juli 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Samstag machen wir mal eine kleine "Testrunde" in der Pfalz.
> Wir probieren die ein- oder andere Variante auf der langen Runde für die "Technikgruppe" und hängen hitzeabhängig noch einen kleineren oder größeren Schwenker hinten dran. Start am Naturfreundehaus Neustadt, Ausstiegsmöglichkeit wieder am Naturfreundehaus nach ca. 1000-1200 Höhenmeter (genauere Daten folgen heute abend).
> 
> Wer zum Ladies-Treffen nicht kann, aber trotzdem mal den Pfälzerwald anschauen will, oder wer schon mal "vorschnuppern" will, ist herzlich eingeladen, sich anzuschließen.
> ...



Schade, zu spät gelesen.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (1. August 2013)

So Mädels nur noch 4 Wochen bis zum Wochenende in der Pfalz. Freue mich schon riesig euch alle wieder zu sehen.

LG Angsthase


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (2. August 2013)

Hi Mädels,

nachdem wir jetzt nochmal ausführlich getestet und für gut befunden haben, wo ihr euch ein Wochenende lang austoben dürft, gibt's hier mal ein paar (fast) endgültige Infos zu den Touren:

*Samstag*
Start zusammen am Naturfreundehaus um 10:00 Uhr 
Den ersten kurzen Uphill und die erste Trailabfahrt machen wir alle in der großen Gruppe. 
Danach folgt ein etwas "selektiverer" Anstieg erst auf einer Schotterpiste, dann auf Trail. Hier bleiben dann nur noch die Tourengruppe und die Spielkinder (die noch etwas mehr vorhaben) zusammen, die anderen können es gemütlicher angehen lassen. Ziel ist das Hohe Loog Haus, wo es später auch Mittagessen gibt. Wer aus den beiden schnelleren Gruppen den anstrengenden Anstieg aus den Beinen schütteln will kann dort entspannen, für den Rest gibt's eine Schleife über einen schnellen Flowtrail zur ersten kleinen "Technikstelle", wo sich jeder, der Lust hat, mal austoben kann. Der anschließende Uphill über einen handtuchbreiten Waldtrail bringt uns dann wieder zum Hohe Loog Haus zurück, wo dann wahrscheinlich die letzte Gruppe auf uns warten wird (und hoffentlich noch was zu Essen über gelassen hat). 
Beim gemeinsamen Mittagessen sollten sich dann auch die Spielkinder-, Touren- und Genussbiker-Gruppen für den Nachmittag endgültig "sortieren". Nach der ersten Trailschleife (flowig, da ja erst mal das Mittagessen verdaut werden will) werden sich nämlich die Wege der Spielkinder endgültig von denen der anderen beiden Gruppen trennen. 
Für die Spielkinder folgt ein schöner, endlos (für Mittelgebirgsverhältnisse ) langer Kehren-, Stein- und Wurzeltrail, der technisch stellenweise nicht ganz anspruchslos ist, und am Ende leider mit einem Pistenuphill hoch zur Kalmit bestraft werden muss. Die Touren- und Genussbiker-Gruppen radeln auf direktem Weg trailig zum Felsenmeer an der Kalmit. Dort treffen dann die Spielkinder auch wieder auf die Spuren der anderen Gruppen, wahrscheinlich aber zeitlich versetzt. Im Felsenmeer ist dann ein wenig durch die Steine klettern und Sightseeing angesagt, vor es wieder trailig-wellig weiter zur Totenkopfhütte und noch weiter zum Hellerhaus geht. Mit Glück (aber nagelt mich nicht drauf fest) treffen sich dort alle wieder bei Kaffee und Kuchen. 
Frisch gestärkt geht's dann für alle weiter zum finalen Aufstieg zum Kaisergarten über schöne aber auch anstrengende Uphill-Trails. Für die Tourengruppe und die Genussbiker geht's ab da in eine lange flowige Abfahrt, die uns direkt hinter dem Naturfreundehaus ausspuckt.
Die Spielkinder haben noch ein wenig Spielereien vor. Es warten ein schneller Rumpel-Flowtrail, 1-2 süße kleine Treppchen, die Mut und richtige Linienwahl erfordern, und ein abschließendes Spitzkehrenfeuerwerk runter nach Lambrecht. Das Grinsen auf dem Gesicht wird die letzten paar Meter auf Asphalt hoch zum Naturfreundehaus dann sicher auch noch überstehen 

*Sonntag*
gemeinsame Tour in der großen Gruppe:
wir starten nicht am Naturfreundehaus sondern direkt in Lambrecht am Bahnhof (wer direkt nach der Tour abreisen will, sollte das Auto morgens dort parken, da wir dort auch wieder rauskommen werden).
Hoch erwartet uns ohne viel Aufwärmphase ein Trail, der es in sich hat. Wir gehen es aber gemütlich an. Ohne allzu viele Pisten gesehen oder befahren zu haben kommen wir dann am Lambertkreuz an. Hier gibt's nochmal gemütliches Beisammensein und lecker Mittagessen. 
Danach starten wir nach ein wenig up-and-down-Vorgeplänkel in einen der schönsten Flowtrails des Pfälzerwalds. Die Hälfte des Trails bewältigen wir noch gemeinsam, danach trennen sich die Wege. Wer einen weiten Heimweg hat und entsprechend früh Abreisen will/muss fährt direkt nach Lambrecht runter, wer mehr Zeit für eine Tagestour bis in den späten Nachmittag mitbringt, wechselt zum nächsten Trail, auf dem ein paar kleine Technik-Schmankerl warten. Danach geht's weiter zum Weinbiet... und einem open end, je nach Gusto 

*Freitag* (ich weiß, falsche Reihenfolge )
- lockere Kennenlern-Runde rund ums Naturfreundehaus nach GPS-Track um 16 Uhr (ohne Guides)
- oder: wäre denn jemand extrem früh - also Mittags - schon da und hätte Lust auf eine längere und etwas anspruchsvollere Runde? Wenn ein kleines Grüppchen zusammenkäme, würde ich mir evtl einen halben Tag frei nehmen und Freitags schon runterfahren.
Bitte mal melden, wer an sowas Interesse hätte.


----------



## scylla (2. August 2013)

zweite Info-Runde zu den Touren:

*Gruppen-Einteilung*
Die "Gruppensortierung", die ihr vorab trefft, ist nicht endgültig. Da zumindest bis zum Mittag die Gruppen einigermaßen beisammen bleiben sollten, ist wechseln zwischendrin immer mal möglich. Ihr könnt also ruhigen Gewissens den ersten Trail abwarten, um einen Eindruck zu gewinnen, was euch im Pfälzerwald erwartet, und euch erst danach entscheiden, wo ihr mitmachen wollt. Solange die Guides immer den Überblick behalten können, auf wieviele Schäfchen sie Acht geben müssen, ist alles in Butter  Wir/die Guides werden dann aber schon schauen, zwischendrin das Ganze zu entzerren, falls zu viel Wandererverkehr herrscht.

Damit es keine Missverständnisse gibt , nochmal ein paar Worte zu den Gruppen:

Die Spielkinder-Gruppe ist nicht so gedacht, dass hier nur die Cracks mitfahren sollen. Sie ist vielmehr ein Angebot für diejenigen, die Spaß am Spielen, Ausprobieren von anspruchsvolleren Stellen, und Dazulernen haben (daher auch der Name ). In dieser Gruppe werden wir uns Zeit lassen, die ein- oder andere Stelle einfach mal zu probieren und zu üben, wenn's sein muss auch mehrfach. Es wird aber keiner gezwungen, und es ist auch kein Fahrtechniktraining, sondern ein lockeres voneinander lernen. Der Preis dafür sind leider mehr Höhenmeter (man muss ja auch irgendwann wieder hoch). Ein Mindestmaß an Fitness ist daher Voraussetzung, um die Gruppe nicht aufzuhalten.

Wer keinen Spaß an Spielereien hat, der ist in der Touren-Gruppe richtig. Dort gibt's Flowtrails, die man ohne viel Gehakel einfach durchsurfen kann, und weniger Höhenmeter als in der Spielkinder-Gruppe.

Die Genussbiker-Gruppe ist für diejenigen, die flowige Trails haben wollen, und es im Aufstieg gemütlicher angehen lassen. Ein paar Schleifen der anderen Gruppen werden ausgelassen, im Großen und Ganzen verläuft die Runde ähnlich zu der Touren-Runde, nur in den Aufstiegen "entschärft".

*Verpflegung:*
Bei den Touren kommen wir an einigen Hütten den Pfälzerwaldvereins vorbei. Hier wird für das leibliche Wohl gesorgt. Nichts desto trotz sollte jede genügend zu Trinken mitnehmen.
Das Essensangebot im Hohe Loog Haus ist recht rustikal und unkompliziert. Die Speisekarte ist kurz, typisches "Hüttenessen" halt. Meistens gibt's solche Gerichte wie Leberknödel, Saumagen, Sauerkraut, Pellkartoffeln, Wurstsalat etc. Wer also Sonderwünsche oder irgendwelche Unverträglichkeiten/Allergien hat, vegetarisch/vegan isst etc. sollte daran denken, sich lieber eine Brotzeit einzupacken. Besonders Vegetarier schauen im Pfälzerwald essenstechnisch oft in die Röhre. Beim Lambertskreuz (die Einkehr am Sonntag) ist die Speisekarte schon "unkritischer", da gibt's auch durchaus vegetarische Gerichte.

Kaffee und Kuchen ist zwar für Samstag auch eingeplant, aber auch hier gilt: lieber zu viel zu Essen im Rucksack haben, als zu wenig. Wird schließlich eine anstrengende Tagestour, für die man Energie braucht. Wir haben auch schon öfter nichts mehr bekommen, wenn zu viel los war auf den Hütten, und der ganze Kuchen schon weggefuttert war.

*Schutzkleidung:*
jede wie sie mag!
Helm ist aber Pflicht, ohne wird keiner mitgenommen.
Für die "Spielkinder" würden sich ein paar Protektoren empfehlen. Protektorenwesten und Fullface-Helme halte ich aufgrund der selbst zu erstrampelnden Höhenmeter für weniger empfehlenswert, aber wer damit klar kommt, wird nicht davon abgehalten.

PS: Mücken... am Naturfreundehaus wird man aktuell schon ausgesaugt, wenn man nur dort parkt und das Bike auslädt. Direkt davor ist ein Teich und ein kleines Bächlein . Irgendwas zur Abwehr von lästigen Stechviechern einzustecken wäre also vielleicht auch keine schlechte Idee, wenn man abends draußen sitzen will 

Wer jetzt noch Fragen zu den Touren hat: einfach fragen 

In diesem Sinne, ich freu mich auf euch 

scylla


----------



## Biketrulla (2. August 2013)

Wow, Danke scylla, sehr ausführlich und informativ - ihr hattet bestimmt viel Arbeit mit dem "ausknobeln" ...

Dafür wächst jetzt die Vorfreude auf die Pfalz und das Treffen umso mehr 

Wir sind schon gespannt, was da auf uns zukommt 

 @Angsthase62: dito 

@all: wir werden bestimmt viel Spass haben 

Für alle, die sich ein wenig einstimmen möchten:

hier mal zum Lesen (wer Lust und Zeit hat) - Bilder gibt es meist erst zum Ende der Threads  

LadiesTreffen 2010

LadiesTreffen 2011

LadiesTreffen 2012


----------



## Rubinstein5 (2. August 2013)

Ihr Lieben

vielen vielen Dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung, Scylla. Du hast mir damit sehr viel Druck genommen 
Ich bin das erste Mal dabei und echt nicht fit. Aber ich fahre gerne Wurzeln und würde gerne Hinterradversetzen üben. Dass man in den Gruppen "hoppen" kann, finde ich klasse. 
Erst mal gucken und dann je mach Mut und Bauchgefühl testen.


Ick freu mir!
Lieber Gruß in die Runde

R5


----------



## Bea5 (2. August 2013)

viel Spaß
ich lese ab sofort hier nicht mehr mit....hoffentlich hilfts


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. August 2013)

Ich freue mich auch schon.

Habe mir den Freitag freigenommen und könnte daher schon für eine frühere Einrollrunde anreisen.

Bin immer noch am Spitzkehrenfahren üben.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. August 2013)

Schaut schon jetzt nach einer perfekten Organisation aus  und dann auch noch mein erster Bikeurlaub überhaupt 
Aber wenn ich mir so die Bilder der letzten Jahre anschaue, wird überhaupt jmd mit nem Hardtail dabei sein


----------



## Martina H. (2. August 2013)

@greenhorn-biker

Mach Dir keine Gedanken wegen Hardtail, bisher waren immer Ladies mit Hardtail dabei ( ich hab' meins auch mit) und speziell im letzten Jahr haben Hardtailfahrerinnen gemeinsam mit Fullyfahrerinnen die meisten Schlüsselstellen gefahren( nur, das dass nicht falsch rüberkommt: ich war nicht dabei ). 

Von daher: fahr Dein Hardtail und hab einfach Spass. Und nutz die Gelegenheit, evtl. das eine oder andere Bike probezufahren.

  @Bea5:

... hoffe wir sehen uns am Samstag 

  @Chaotenkind:

... wir sind auch schon da...


----------



## MissPepper (2. August 2013)

Hach wenn ich das so lese, würde ich am liebsten gleich losfahren...ich freu mich ganz doll! Ich habe ja Freitag auch schon frei...muss allerdings mit @HiFi XS mal sprechen wann wir losfahren wollen...haben ca. 6h Fahrt.  Also Lust auf eine längere Runde hab ich schon...soll heißen ich könnte mir schon vorstellen mittags da zu sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (2. August 2013)

Freue mich auch schon riesig auf alle, die schon bei den vorangegangenen Treffen mit dabei waren und natürlich bin auf Euch "Neulinge" wahnsinnig gespannt. 

Wir werden mit Sicherheit wieder irre viel Spaß haben bei hoffentlich bestem Wetter und wunderschönen Trails.

Danke scylla für die ausführliche Beschreibung der Touren und die Mühe, die ihr Euch bei der Planung der Touren gemacht habt. Freue mich schon darauf, sie mit dem MiniMega unter die Räder nehmen zu dürfen. 

Bis dahin und Grüße 

lucie


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. August 2013)

Danke Scylla für die ganze Mühe mit der Tourenausarbeitung! Was ist bei dir mittags? Da am Freitag mein letzter freier Tag ist, könnte ich auch schon früh losfahren und, sagen wir mal, gg. 13 Uhr da sein.

@ Lahmschnecke: Soll ich dich nun aufsammeln oder fährst du selber?


----------



## scylla (5. August 2013)

so 13 Uhr könnte ich dann wohl auch da sein.
Mit chaotenkind und Pfadfinderin sind's dann schon 2... dann reich ich mal einen halben Tag Urlaub ein 
Spitzkehren sind notiert, ich hab da so eine Idee 

Hardtail: ich war letztes Jahr auch mim Hardtail beim Ladies-Treffen im Fichtelgebirge. Kein Problem. Bin gestern die Runde komplett ungefedert abgefahren... auch das geht. Wenn irgendwer Angst hat, falsch motorisiert unterwegs zu sein, dann komm ich zum Treffen mit dem Starren


----------



## lucie (5. August 2013)

+2 (Martina H. und lucie)


----------



## Sleyvas (5. August 2013)

Hmmmm ich hatte den Freitag sowieso auch schon Urlaub eingereicht. Vermutlich brauche ich am Sonntag nach 3 solchen Touren zwar einen Rollator um zum Auto zurück zu kommen aber das ist den Spaß wert


----------



## scylla (5. August 2013)

schon fünf für eine lange Freitags-Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laterra (5. August 2013)

ich komm auch gerne schon mittags - für die pfälzer trails kann man ein paar tage rollator schon in kauf nehmen 
komme übrigens auch mit dem hardtail


----------



## scylla (7. August 2013)

a propos hardtail/richtiges fahrrad/etc

ladies-treffen-samstags-tour hardtail+hardfront:







alles geht, nichts muss


----------



## HiFi XS (7. August 2013)

Hi Ladies -

bin super gespannt und freue mich sehr! Sieht alles sehr interessant und einladen aus. MissPepper und ich werden diese WE unsere Abfahrzeit festlegen - dann wissen wir mehr.  Vielen Dank @Biketrulla und @scylla - ihr seid die Besten


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. August 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> @Biketrulla und @scylla - ihr seid die Besten



Stimmt, die Latte für die Organisation des nächsten Treffens liegt verdammt hoch!


----------



## contesssa (12. August 2013)

Ich hätte großes Interesse an der Freitags-13.00Uhr-Tour, kenne aber meinen Stundenplan noch nicht und muss erst sehen, was der Planer dazu meint. Weiß ich dann Mitte nächster Woche...
Bin auch schon sehr gespannt


----------



## Biketrulla (12. August 2013)

Wann die Touren am Freitag starten kommt noch in einer Rundmail. Sicher ist, es wird eine Tagestour für die "Frühankommer" geben und eine Abendtour für die "Nachmittagsankommer".

Mail kommt diese Woche - wir müssen nur noch ein paar Infos zusammentragen


----------



## Bettina (12. August 2013)

Auch von mir erst mal vielen Dank für die vielen Informationen und die viele Arbeit, die ihr da investiert habt. 
Ich freu mich doll auf das Wochenende. 

Ich habe mir zwar am Wochenende den Fuß verknackst, aber es sind ja noch drei Wochen, das muss einfach klappen. 



scylla schrieb:


> so 13 Uhr könnte ich dann wohl auch da sein.
> Mit chaotenkind und Pfadfinderin sind's dann schon 2... dann reich ich mal einen halben Tag Urlaub ein
> Spitzkehren sind notiert, ich hab da so eine Idee



Wenn die Freitagsrunde schön langsam gefahren wird, bin ich gerne um 13 Uhr dabei.



scylla schrieb:


> Hardtail: ich war letztes Jahr auch mim Hardtail beim Ladies-Treffen im Fichtelgebirge. Kein Problem. Bin gestern die Runde komplett ungefedert abgefahren... auch das geht. Wenn irgendwer Angst hat, falsch motorisiert unterwegs zu sein, dann komm ich zum Treffen mit dem Starren



Das DU alles auch starr fahren kannst, glaube ich sofort, aber ob ich das könnte...

Viele Grüße
Bettina


----------



## scylla (12. August 2013)

Bettina schrieb:


> Wenn die Freitagsrunde schön langsam gefahren wird, bin ich gerne um 13 Uhr dabei.



was verstehst du denn unter schön langsam?
Wir fahren keine Rennen, also schon eher normales Tourentempo. Aber so ca. 1000 Höhenmeter werden wir bis 18 Uhr trotzdem auf der Uhr haben. Technischer Anspruch bis S2.


----------



## Bettina (14. August 2013)

Ich bin halt bergauf recht langsam, irgendwie bin ich in letzter Zeit nicht dazu gekommen Kraft aufzubauen. Vielleicht fahre ich lieber eine kleinere Runde am Freitag, damit ich am Samsatg noch Power habe...
Hast du einen Track von deiner geplanten Runde? Dann könnte ich mir ja einen Ausstieg suchen 

Ich mag halt auch nicht alle aufhalten...

Gruß B


----------



## greenhorn-biker (14. August 2013)

Wäre Freitag auch schon zeitig angereist (in weiser Voraussicht frei genommen ), aber S2 ist mehr als eine Nummer zu groß 
Dann lass ich mir bissel mehr Zeit, habe immerhin doch 4 Stunden Anreise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. August 2013)

"bis S2" heißt nicht "nur S2"

Es wurden Spitzkehren zum Üben gewünscht, selbige sind nun mal per Definitionem schon S2.
Leider fällt es verdammt schwer, in der Gegend Trails zu finden, die kein einziges kleines S2-Stückchen beinhalten. Irgendwas hast du immer, sei es nun ein Stüfchen oder eine Spitzkehre. Zur Klarstellung: wenn man nach der STS geht, dann ist eine gleichmäßige Treppe mit 3 Stufen in der Stadt schon S2, eine Spitzkehre mit glattem Untergrund auch, ebenso eine einzelne Steinstufe. Lest es euch mal in Ruhe durch.
Wer etwas nicht fahren kann aber gerne versuchen und üben will, der ist bei der langen Freitags-Tour sehr gut aufgehoben. Wer etwas nicht fahren kann und auch nicht möchte, und dann einfach kurz absteigt, der ist bei der langen Freitags-Tour auch sehr gut aufgehoben. Das einzige was ich nicht mag wäre, wenn jemand was nicht fahren kann und dann beleidigt oder eingeschnappt ist.
Es ist halt immer schwer, alle glücklich zu machen. Die einen wollen was etwas schwierigeres Üben, die anderen wollen einfache Flowtrails fahren. Ich hab mich jetzt halt entschieden, eine etwas anspruchsvollere Runde am Freitag anzubieten, und unter der Voraussetzung hab ich mir jetzt auch einen halben Tag frei genommen. Daher werde ich die Tour jetzt auch nicht mehr "vereinfachen", das wäre denjenigen gegenüber wieder nicht fair, die sich auf was anspruchsvolleres eingestellt haben und gerne ein wenig üben wollen. 

Die kurze Runde um 16 Uhr ist sowohl von der Länge als auch vom Trail her einfacher. 
Die Randdaten sind: 
- lange Tour ca. 1000 hm von 13 bis 18 Uhr, Schwierigkeit bis S2, Zeit zum Üben
- kurze Tour ca. 400 hm von 16 bis 18 Uhr, Schwierigkeit duchschnittlich S1 (vielleicht 1 m S2 wenn man penibel ist)

Da es Interesse an einer längeren einfachen Tour zu geben scheint, werde ich mal nachfragen, ob ein anderer von den Guides nicht doch am Freitag Mittag schon kann, um sowas auch noch anbieten zu können. Ich kann aber nichts versprechen, die meisten müssen arbeiten.


----------



## Bettina (14. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ... Das einzige was ich nicht mag wäre, wenn jemand was nicht fahren kann und dann beleidigt oder eingeschnappt ist.
> ...



Wie du gibst keine Garantie, das alle die Starten auch alles fahren können? 

Ich glaub hier machen sich halt nur ein paar Mädels (mich eingeschlossen) Sorgen, daß bei den zu erwartenden Leistungsunterschieden irgendwer rumnölt.  Meine bisherige Erfahrung ist, daß Mädels das etwas entspannter angehen. Ich hoffe, das wird auch wieder so 

Gruß B
P.S. ich check noch meine Kondition/Kraft und entscheide dann, was ich am Freitag tue. Am liebsten will ich die große Runde mit... Mal sehen wie ich die Zeit bis dahin durchkomme!


----------



## Qwertzi83 (14. August 2013)

hallo Mädels, wie lang ist denn mittlerweile die Wartelist? Bin noch frisch dabei, und gerade erst auf Euer Event gestoßen


----------



## scylla (14. August 2013)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ich glaub hier machen sich halt nur ein paar Mädels (mich eingeschlossen) Sorgen, daß bei den zu erwartenden Leistungsunterschieden irgendwer rumnölt.  Meine bisherige Erfahrung ist, daß Mädels das etwas entspannter angehen. Ich hoffe, das wird auch wieder so



Solange keine an der Tour rummosert, wenn vorher schon klar ist, wie lang und wie schwer sie wird, dann bin ich persönlich tiefenentspannt. Ich hoffe, ihr seht das alle genauso. 
Sollte eine das Bedürfnis haben, eine auf Anhieb etwas "überfordernde" Stelle 2-3x zu üben, dann freue ich mich darüber. Genauso wie ich mich freue, wenn andere Geduld mit mir haben, wenn ich mal probieren will. 
In einer größeren Gruppe muss man halt ein paar Kompromisse machen, sonst kommt man nie an. Aber das ist ja sicher eh allen klar. Womit es nicht enden sollte ist aber, dass sich jede nur gehetzt fühlt, weil sie niemanden aufhalten will. Leider auch ein typisches Frauenproblem 
Wenn sich jede anhand der Parameter einigermaßen realistisch selbst einschätzt, dann passt das alles, und in der Gruppe wird sich dann eh nach dem schwächsten Teilnehmer gerichtet, ohne dass jemand ein schlechtes Gewissen haben müsste. 
Z.B. bei der langen Freitagstour: wenn es "bis S2" heißt, dann sollte man kein Problem mit S1 haben und S2-Stellen zumindest mal probieren wollen. Das heißt nicht, dass man es auf Anhieb können muss. Man sollte nur nicht von vorne herein mit der Einstellung ran gehen "S2 kann ich eh nicht, das ist alles Mist, das will ich gar nicht probieren, da lauf ich sowieso, wenn ich S2 seh krieg ich schlechte Laune, etc.". In dem Fall sollte man es doch lieber lassen, das gibt dann nämlich negative Schwingungen in der Gruppe 
Gleiches gilt für die Samstagsrunde... nur, dass ihr am Samstag alle Zeit und Gelegenheit haben werdet, euch erst mal auf den Trails "einzunorden". Gleich nach Ankunft geht das halt leider schlecht.

Wie gesagt, ich hoffe ja noch eine zweite lange Freitags-Runde zusammen zu bekommen, damit alle zufrieden sind. Nur versprechen kann ich's eben nicht (genauso wenig wie ich verspreche, dass alle alles fahren können ).


----------



## scylla (14. August 2013)

@Qwertzi83 (endlich mal ein angenehm zu tippender Nickname )

unten ist der letzte Stand der Teilnehmerliste. 
Wende dich am besten mal direkt an Biketrulla (PN oder Mail), die kann dir als Organisatorin mehr über den aktuellen Stand sagen.



Biketrulla schrieb:


> 1. lucie
> 2. Martina H.
> 3. MissQuax
> 4. HiFi XS
> ...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (14. August 2013)

So für mich hat sich grad einiges geklärt, hab wohl auf dem Schlauch gestanden  Sorry 
Bin davon ausgegangen, dass es am Freitag nur diese eine größere Tour von dir geführt geben wird und habe anscheinend die "kurze" Runde völlig ausgblendet 
Bin mit der kurzen Runde völlig zufrieden, und nach deinen hm angaben scheint es genau das Richtige für mich zu sein 

Also bitte keinen Stress machen (du sollst es ja auch genießen können ), ich fahre bei der kurzen Runde mit!
 Frage mich sowieso schon wie ich 3 Tage hintereinander durchhalte , da muss wohl die Pferdesalbe ran


----------



## Biketrulla (14. August 2013)

Holla, hier ist ja was los 

Also, nur um alle Klarheiten zu beseitigen:

Der Freitag ist Anreisetag, zum  Einrollen und Beschnuppern, gibt es ab 16.00 eine lockere Runde. 

Die längere und auch etwas schwerere Tour ab Freitag  Mittag ist ein zusätzliches Angebot von Scylla für die, die den Hals nicht vollkriegen  und imstande sind, 2, evtl. auch 3 schwere Touren an 2, bzw. 3 Tagen hintereinander zufahren.

Eine 3. Tour wird es am Freitag nicht geben.

Wer also früh genug am Freitag da ist und die Tour mitfahren kann/möchte, ist dazu herzlich willkommen. Wer sich nicht sicher ist und das Wochenende etwas entspannter angehen möchte, kommt am Freitag Nachmittag auch auf seine Kosten.

KEINE muss Angst/Bedenken haben, dass sie gezwungen wird etwas zu fahren, was frau nicht möchte - beim Treffen geht es um den ENTSPANNTEN Spass an dem schönsten Hobby der Welt - alles geht, nichts muss! Keine der Ladys wird unter Druck gesetzt, muss sich beweisen, Höchstleistungen bringen oder wird womöglich nach ihrem Bike/ihrer Ausstattung beurteilt! Wir bitten nur um eine einigermaßen realistische Einschätzung der eigenen Kondition, mehr nicht. 

Der Haupttourentag ist der Samstag und ich denke (ohne, dass ich da jemanden zu Nahe treten möchte), dass der anstrengend genug wird - zumal ja zwischen den Gruppen auch gewechselt werden kann und am Sonntag geht ja auch noch was 

Es gibt diese Woche auch noch eine Infomail - wir müssen nur noch ein paar Dinge beim Naturfreundehaus klären, deshalb ist die noch nicht rum...

Also: macht Euch keinen Stress, wir hören voneinander und sehen uns bald


----------



## scylla (14. August 2013)

ich hätte es nicht besser formulieren können (bzw. konnte es nicht) 

Danke, Biketrulla


----------



## Biketrulla (14. August 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (14. August 2013)

Nur noch mal so zum allgemeinen Verständnis:

-ja, es ist ein Treffen für bikebekloppte  Ladies;
-ja, wir wollen uns kennenlernen und voneinander lernen;
-ja, wir wollen Spaß haben und zusammen ein neues Bikerevier unter die Räder nehmen, jede dabei nach ihrem Können, ihrer Kondition und ihrer Vorlieben - nicht umsonst hat scylla so viele verschiedene Touren zusammengestellt;
-ja, es wird also jede Lady auf ihre Kosten kommen;

...uuuuund *NEIN* - genölt hat noch keine bei irgendeinem unserer Treffen, eher (glücklich) geschnauft, wenn der Anstieg endlich ein Ende hatte und frau es bergab mehr oder weniger richtig krachen lassen konnte.

Keine kommt auf die Ersatzbank, nur weil sie langsamer, fahrtechnisch nicht ganz so fit ist oder das falsche Rad fährt!!!

Habt nicht immer Angst vor der eigenen Courage! Wir legen keine Meßlatte an, geben keinen Dresscode (außer HELMPFLICHT!!!) vor, kratzen und beißen nicht.

In diesem Sinne Gute Nacht und ich freue mich auf Euch alle.


----------



## Biketrulla (16. August 2013)

... ihr müsstet Mail haben


----------



## laterra (17. August 2013)

Yup Mail ist da  - aber eine Frage hab ich da noch:

Wenn wir am Freitag Mittags um 13 Uhr zur Tour aufbrechen, können wir da vorher schon beim Naturfreundehaus ins Zimmer oder kommen wir da erst abends rein?


----------



## Biketrulla (17. August 2013)

... wir sind vor Ort und können Euch reinlassen - wäre nur ganz nett, wenn wir vorab Bescheid wüssten, wann in etwa Ihr eintrefft. Das hatten wir ja schon mal abgefragt - ist aber evtl. bei der Ein oder Anderen nicht mehr aktuell??


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. August 2013)

Also wenn das passt, dann würde ich halt gern vor der Tour am Freitag meine Tasche ins Zimmer werfen, aber sie kann auch bis abends im Auto bleiben, deshalb müsst ihr nicht extra warten.

An alle, die Angst haben, die Truppe aufzuhalten: Ich bin wirklich bergauf langsam und inzwischen aber auch erfahren genug, dass ich mich nicht hetzen lasse. Das hat nämlich nur den Effekt, dass nach kurzer Zeit garnix mehr geht; aber wenn ich mein Tempo fahren kann, hab ich auch keine Probleme auf längeren Touren.
Ich bin eh gespannt, wie Mittelgebirgsbiken ist, denn ich bin eigentlich gewohnt, einen Berg raufzufahren und dann wieder runter. Kupierte Profile ziehen mir ganz schön die Kraft aus den Beinen. Schätze mal, da fühlen sich dann für mich 1000hm an wie mind. 1600 in den Alpen. 

Aber mal ne andere Frage an Scylla, gaaanz wichtig: Kommen wir am Freitag auch noch an einer Einkehr vorbei? Sonst muss ich nämlich vor dem Tourstart noch gucken, irgendwo was zu Essen zu bekommen, denn über 4 Std. Autofahrt und dann ne längere Biketour ohne Verpflegung ist mir bißl happig, auch wenn ich theoretisch genug Reserven mit mir rumschleppe.


----------



## laterra (18. August 2013)

Ja ich würde auch gerne gegen 12.45 Uhr schon mal kurz aufs Zimmer zum Gepäck abladen und mich in die Bikeklamotten werfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. August 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Aber mal ne andere Frage an Scylla, gaaanz wichtig: Kommen wir am Freitag auch noch an einer Einkehr vorbei? Sonst muss ich nämlich vor dem Tourstart noch gucken, irgendwo was zu Essen zu bekommen, denn über 4 Std. Autofahrt und dann ne längere Biketour ohne Verpflegung ist mir bißl happig, auch wenn ich theoretisch genug Reserven mit mir rumschleppe.



Hi Pfadfinderin,

Guter Punkt.
Wir kommen zwar am Weinbiethaus (PWV-Hütte) vorbei, aber a) haben wir auf der Nachmittagsrunde eigentlich keine Zeit für einen Einkehrschwung, damit wir's dann auch rechtzeitig zurück zum Naturfreundehaus schaffen, und b) ist Freitags dort eh Ruhetag. Wir werden also nichts bekommen. Wo anders kommen wir auch nicht vorbei, außer an Bäumen und Steinen 

Also schau lieber, dass du vor der Tour in Neustadt was kriegst. 
Die Pizzeria Milano ist z.B. ganz gut, wenn du etwas zeitiger da bist.

Wer auf Tour was zu Futtern braucht, packt sich am besten einen Sandwich o.ä. in den Rucksack.


----------



## Rubinstein5 (18. August 2013)

Hallo ihr Lieben

ich bin raus und gebe meinen Platz an eine Dame auf der Warteliste.
Ich bekomme keine Aushilfe für meinen Laden und habe außerdem Altstadtfest. Also bräuchte ich doppelte Besetzung... 
Sorry, da geht der Laden vor und Vronii muss zurückstecken :-(

Ganz, ganz viel Spaß, tolle Trails und ein schönes Miteinander wünsche ich euch.
Ich freue mich auf ganz viele Fotos.

Rubinstein5


----------



## Biketrulla (19. August 2013)

... schade 

Da sich 2 der Damen von der Warteliste nicht melden, sieht die momentane Teilnehmerliste so aus:

1. lucie
2. Martina H.
3. MissQuax
4. HiFi XS
5. xsusix
6. Mausoline
7. greenhorn-biker
8. laterra
9. Sleyvas
10. Angsthase62
11. Chaotenkind
12. Bettina
13. Miss Pepper
14. Bikebetty
15. Doris
16. Miri
17. AnjaR
18. Pfadfinderin
19. Sieglinde
20. Aglio-Olio
21. contessa
22. kat76
23. norts
24. mtbbee

Wir haben also noch einen, evtl. auch (wegen stark erhöhtem Guideaufkommen  )mehr Plätze frei. Sollte sich also noch jemand kurzfristig entscheiden können mitzukommen - gerne! Einfach hier oder per PN melden


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Hi Pfadfinderin,
> 
> Guter Punkt.
> Wir kommen zwar am Weinbiethaus (PWV-Hütte) vorbei, aber a) haben wir auf der Nachmittagsrunde eigentlich keine Zeit für einen Einkehrschwung, *damit wir's dann auch rechtzeitig zurück zum Naturfreundehaus schaffen*, und b) ist Freitags dort eh Ruhetag. Wir werden also nichts bekommen. Wo anders kommen wir auch nicht vorbei, außer an Bäumen und Steinen



Schon geht´s los mit der Hektik... 
Da mir Steine zu hart und Blätter und Gras zuwenig süß sind, werd ich mir vielleicht auch was aus ner Bäckerei besorgen. Wenn ich um 12 ne Pizza verdrücke, komm ich keinen Berg mehr rauf, da siegt dann die Gravitation. 

Jetzt ist mir noch was eingefallen: Braucht man für die Übernachtung eigentlich einen Schlafsack bzw. Hüttenschlafsack? Hab noch nie in einem Naturfreundehaus übernachtet. Ist das eher so wie ne Hütte oder eher wie ne Pension? Muss man Handtücher selber mitbringen?


----------



## Sleyvas (19. August 2013)

Schau mal in die letzte Infomail, da stand "Bettwäsche ist vorhanden, Handtücher müsst ihr selber mitbringen"


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. August 2013)

Stimmt, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!


----------



## scylla (19. August 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Schon geht´s los mit der Hektik...



Das ist Absicht. Wer den Freitag überlebt ist der Pfalz würdig, wer verhungert, verdurstet oder runterfällt wird im Wald verscharrt (Memo an mich: Klappspaten einpacken) 



.


.


.


Nur Spaß


----------



## Biketrulla (19. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Das ist Absicht. Wer den Freitag überlebt ist der Pfalz würdig, wer verhungert, verdurstet oder runterfällt wird im Wald verscharrt (Memo an mich: Klappspaten einpacken)
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 - na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt ;

Info: Im NFH gibt es Abends ja auch noch was zu essen - allerdings nur bis 19.00 Uhr - soviel zum losgehenden Stress


----------



## Martina H. (19. August 2013)

> ...wer verhungert, verdurstet oder runterfällt wird im Wald verscharrt (Memo an mich: Klappspaten einpacken



... was ist mit Leuten, die schieben? Werden die verschont, oder müssen die schaufeln helfen? : D

(Memo an mich: Spitzhacke einpacken - im Pfälzerwald gibt es Steine)


----------



## scylla (19. August 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... was ist mit Leuten, die schieben? Werden die verschont, oder müssen die schaufeln helfen? : D



die kriegen einen Sack Mörtel in den Rucksack und müssen die Steine wieder zusammenkleben, die du vorher zerhackt hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissPepper (19. August 2013)

...hoffentlich gehen die letzten Tage auch noch schnell rum...ich freu mich so auf das Wochenende und auf Euch!!!


----------



## Martina H. (20. August 2013)

> ...kriegen einen Sack Mörtel...



  OK, das erklärst Du dann aber den Forstbeamten: 25 Frauen, die mit Klappspaten, Spitzhacke und Rucksäcken voller Mörtel bewaffnet durch den Wald fahren


----------



## lucie (20. August 2013)

Oha, dann scheint es im P-Wald bald einen Bikepark zu geben...


----------



## Sleyvas (20. August 2013)

Bei so viel geballtem Charme auf je zwei Rädern hat der Forstbeamte doch keine Chance, sich noch übermäßig um Mörtel und Klappspaten zu kümmern


----------



## Lahmschnecke (21. August 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> OK, das erklärst Du dann aber den Forstbeamten: 25 Frauen, die mit Klappspaten, Spitzhacke und Rucksäcken voller Mörtel bewaffnet durch den Wald fahren


 
Da gibt es, glaube ich, ne Psychiatrie in der Nähe ... 

Haha, halte mir grade den Bauch vor Lachen


----------



## scylla (21. August 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Da gibt es, glaube ich, ne Psychiatrie in der Nähe ...



unnötig, original Pfälzer Rieslingschorle löst alle Probleme nach dem ersten Glas... nach dem dritten fangen sie allerdings wieder an


----------



## Lahmschnecke (21. August 2013)

Erst nach dem dritten Glas?? Bist gut aklimatisiert in der Pfalz... 

Für alle Nichtpfälzerinnen: Original Pfälzer Rieslingschorle (oh ich liebe sie!): 1/2 l Glas, Wein bis zum 1/2 l - Eichstrich und Wasser soviel noch reingeht. 

Mausoline, wo ist der Smilie mit Weinglas!

Biketrulla, bin wieder dabei! Das war das ausschlaggebende Argument!


----------



## scylla (21. August 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Erst nach dem dritten Glas?? Bist gut aklimatisiert in der Pfalz...
> 
> Für alle Nichtpfälzerinnen: Original Pfälzer Rieslingschorle (oh ich liebe sie!): 1/2 l Glas, Wein bis zum 1/2 l - Eichstrich und Wasser soviel noch reingeht.
> 
> ...




Ich hab mal versucht, nach 1 Glas weiter Rad zu fahren ... ohne Worte ...


----------



## zena (21. August 2013)

Mädels,
ich wünsche euch wahnsinnig schöne Touren im Pfälzerwald und finds schade dass ich nicht dabei sein kann. Zeigt den Einheimischen was weibliche Bikekultur ist und genießt die Pfälzer Küche. 
Viele Grüße an Alle
Zena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (21. August 2013)

Upps das war der falsche oder doch nicht 


Na dann






bis bald


----------



## Biketrulla (21. August 2013)

1. lucie
2. Martina H.
3. MissQuax
4. HiFi XS
5. xsusix
6. Mausoline
7. greenhorn-biker
8. laterra
9. Sleyvas
10. Angsthase62
11. Chaotenkind
12. Bettina
13. Miss Pepper
14. Bikebetty
15. Doris
16. Miri
17. AnjaR
18. Pfadfinderin
19. Sieglinde
20. Aglio-Olio
21. contessa
22. kat76
23. norts
24. mtbbee
25. Lahmschnecke

... wieder komplett


----------



## scylla (21. August 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Original Pfälzer Rieslingschorle (oh ich liebe *sie*!)



in der Pfalz ist "*der* Schorle" übrigens männlich! 
(Ich hätte mal fast nichts bekommen, weil ich "die Schorle" gesagt habe... nur meine glaubhafte Beteuerung, in Hessen wohnhafter Exil-Schwabe mit Faible für den Pfälzerwald zu sein, hat mich in letzter Sekunde gerettet )

... also merken, Mädels. Das schindet mächtig Eindruck beim Hüttenwirt


----------



## Bettina (22. August 2013)

zena schrieb:


> ... finds schade dass ich nicht dabei sein kann. ...



Hi Zena, find ich auch. Hatte gehofft dich dort z.B. unter den Guides zu treffen. Na, dann bis zum nächsten Zufall. 
LG Bettina


----------



## scylla (22. August 2013)

Bettina schrieb:


> Hi Zena, find ich auch. Hatte gehofft dich dort z.B. unter den Guides zu treffen. Na, dann bis zum nächsten Zufall.
> LG Bettina



das hatte ich auch gehofft 
wirklich schade! aber irgendwann klappt's vielleicht auch mal aufm trail und nicht nur vor der hütte


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. August 2013)

So, jetzt habe ich die letzten zwei Wochen nachgelesen, incl. der Mail (danke Martina und Cathleen) und bin wieder auf dem aktuellen Stand. Werde am Freitag vor 12:00 Uhr da sein und freue mich schon.Mal sehen was die eine Woche in den Alpen und die anschließende Woche in Riva so an Kondition und Fahrtechnik gebracht haben. Auf dem 601er und dem 422er ging es ganz schön zur Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (25. August 2013)

Miss Quaxx und meine Wenigkeit werden auch so um die Mittagszeit eintrudeln. Freuen uns schon auf GPS Runde mit Martina.

Chaotenkind um deine Kondition mache ich mir absolut keine Sorgen. Die ist mehr als super. Mein Alpencross hat eine gewisse Nachhaltigkeit gehabt. Bin mal gespannt ob es bis zum P- Wald noch hält

Wir freuen uns schon total auf unser gemeinsames Wochenende

LG Angsthase


----------



## Biketrulla (26. August 2013)

So Leute, Pfälzertrails sind der Hammer  

Wetter spielt noch nicht ganz mit, aber wir arbeiten dran 

Bilder gibt's keine, wir hatten Bergabadrenalin 

Wir freuen uns auf's Wochenende


----------



## Bettina (26. August 2013)

Hi, das mit dem Wetter wird schon ;-) 
Ich werde am Freitag bei der GPS-Runde mitfahren, leider darf ich mich grad nicht allzusehr anstrengen. Mal sehen wie das geht. 

Bis Freitag, freu 
Bettina


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. August 2013)

Biketrulla schrieb:


> Wetter spielt noch nicht ganz mit, aber wir arbeiten dran



Wieso?   Freitag uns Samstag sind doch 1a angesagt und der Sonntag ist doch eigentlich auch noch ganz passabel, oder? 

Neustadt an der Weinstraße ist doch richtig? Oder schau ich verkehrt?


----------



## lucie (26. August 2013)

Ist völlig korrekt. Wir sind aber schon seit Sonnabend hier und es regnet jeden Tag Bindfäden. Aber wie Du selbst schon geschrieben hast - es wird besser.


----------



## scylla (26. August 2013)

wo habt ihr denn das Internet gefunden? 

Am Wochenende wird auf jeden Fall top Wetter. Wenn die Sonne in der Pfalz nicht scheinen will, dann nehmen wir sie einfach an die Leine und zerren sie aus dem Odenwald herüber


----------



## mystik-1 (26. August 2013)

Die Liste ist schön lang geworden. Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und wenig Verletzungen und erbitte Bilder 
Mir kommt der ONW-Lauf am 30. leider dazwischen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (26. August 2013)

Hi Pfadfinderin,

leider bist Du für mich zu früh dran... ich muß bis 12 Uhr noch arbeiten. Starte dann direkt und hoffe rechtzeitig zur GPS-Tour einzutrudeln. Müßte normalerweise locker reichen, aber was ist auf der A8 am Freitag schon normal ... Außerdem hab ich gestern meinen BMW verkauft  und komme nun mit meinem kleinen *******rle.

Ansonsten pack ich die rote Laterne ein... konditioneller wie fahrtechnischer Supergau derzeit. Aber ich geb mir Mühe!

Biketrulla - Ihr habt´ s gut, ne ganze Woche in der Pfalz 

Freu mich!


----------



## HiFi XS (26. August 2013)

Hallo!

Falls MissPepper das noch nicht gemeldet hat: wir sind auch früh genug da, um Freitag die längere Tour mitzufahren. Das würde ich dann gern auch machen. 

LG
HiFi


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. August 2013)

Verdammt, ich hatte mich so gefreut das Helius im Pfälzer Wald Gassi zu führen, vor allem weil es so schön wendig ist. Und nun: das Hauptlager ist so festgefressen, dass es nicht rausgeht ohne das man Angst haben muss etwas kaputt zu machen (nicht mal WD 40 hilft), und auch die alten Spannschrauben einschließlich der Abdeckscheiben sind nicht mehr die besten. Also alles abbauen und den Rahmen mit den bereits neu gelieferten Lagerschalen zu Nicolai schicken und bei dieser Gelegenheit gleich die Spannschrauben und die Abdeckscheiben mit erneuern lassen. Grrr...

Also dann das One-Forty, das die Gegend bereits kennt. Dafür eben noch schnell zwei neue Söckchen geordert, die alten haben die letzte Woche rund um Riva ganz schön gelitten. Dem MK hinten fehlen 3 Außenstollen. Einfach abgerissen! Den werde ich mal zu Conti schicken und fragen ob das normal ist, zumal meine Mitfahrer mit den gleichen Reifen und sogar die mit NN diese Probleme nicht hatten. Und der Hinterreifen war fast neu als wir nach Riva sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (26. August 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich hatte mich so gefreut das Helius im Pfälzer Wald Gassi zu führen, vor allem weil es so schön wendig ist. Und nun: das Hauptlager ist so festgefressen, dass es nicht rausgeht ohne das man Angst haben muss etwas kaputt zu machen (nicht mal WD 40 hilft), und auch die alten Spannschrauben einschließlich der Abdeckscheiben sind nicht mehr die besten. Also alles abbauen und den Rahmen mit den bereits neu gelieferten Lagerschalen zu Nicolai schicken und bei dieser Gelegenheit gleich die Spannschrauben und die Abdeckscheiben mit erneuern lassen. Grrr...
> 
> Also dann das One-Forty, das die Gegend bereits kennt. Dafür eben noch schnell zwei neue Söckchen geordert, die alten haben die letzte Woche rund um Riva ganz schön gelitten. Dem MK hinten fehlen 3 Außenstollen. Einfach abgerissen! Den werde ich mal zu Conti schicken und fragen ob das normal ist, zumal meine Mitfahrer mit den gleichen Reifen und sogar die mit NN diese Probleme nicht hatten. Und der Hinterreifen war fast neu als wir nach Riva sind.



Oh schade wegen dem Nicolai!


----------



## Mausoline (26. August 2013)

Achtung  

KA-Kreuz A8 zur A5 Überleitung nur einspurig, da staut sichs immer.
Verkehrsfunk anhören bzw. vorher abfahren Ausfahrt Karlsbad, rechts dann 2. Ampel Richtung Palmbach, Grünwettersbach durch und an der Ampelkreuzung rechts die B3 bis zur nä. Ampel links in die Südtangente Richtung Landau einfahren

Allen gute Fahrt
Bis Freitag


----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. August 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Achtung
> 
> KA-Kreuz A8 zur A5 Überleitung nur einspurig, da staut sichs immer.
> Verkehrsfunk anhören bzw. vorher abfahren Ausfahrt Karlsbad, rechts dann 2. Ampel Richtung Palmbach, Grünwettersbach durch und an der Ampelkreuzung rechts die B3 bis zur nä. Ampel links in die Südtangente Richtung Landau einfahren
> ...


 
Danke für die Info! A8 zwisschen Augsburg und Günzburg fette Baustelle, im weiteren Verlauf nach Ulm nächste lange Baustelle. Umfahrung schwierig, da es sich dort auch leicht staut. Viel Zeit einplanen.

Bis denne!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. August 2013)

Danke für die Info! Seit ich denken kann bzw. Auto fahre, ist die A8 Ri. Stuttgart eine Katastrophe


----------



## Bettina (27. August 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich hatte mich so gefreut das Helius im Pfälzer Wald Gassi zu führen, vor allem weil es so schön wendig ist. Und nun: das Hauptlager ist so festgefressen, dass es nicht rausgeht ohne das man Angst haben muss etwas kaputt zu machen (nicht mal WD 40 hilft), und auch die alten Spannschrauben einschließlich der Abdeckscheiben sind nicht mehr die besten. Also alles abbauen und den Rahmen mit den bereits neu gelieferten Lagerschalen zu Nicolai schicken und bei dieser Gelegenheit gleich die Spannschrauben und die Abdeckscheiben mit erneuern lassen. Grrr...
> ...



Wirklich sehr schade, ich hatte gerne mal das Helius live mit Rohloff gesehen. Ich habe die Rohloff am Argon FR und das ist so oder so bockschwer aufgebaut... 

Nur noch dreimal schlafen


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. August 2013)

Bettina schrieb:


> Wirklich sehr schade, ich hatte gerne mal das Helius live mit Rohloff gesehen. Ich habe die Rohloff am Argon FR und das ist so oder so bockschwer aufgebaut...



Fährt sich traumhaft, ist ein richtiger Trailräuber, aber leicht ist es auch nicht. Hat ca. 14,3 kg bei 120 mm Federweg, also wie das One-Forty mit 140 mm. Ich komme gut klar damit, Radgewichte werden eh überbewertet.

Noch ärgerlicher ist, dass meine bestellten Reifen vor der Eurobike vom Großhandel nicht mehr lieferbar sind und mein Händler nur noch einen MK in 2,4" BC da hat und das auch nur in Supersonic. Verdammt, das gibt ne Supercombi: der alte NN in 2,25 vorne und ein dünnwandiger MK in 2,4 hinten. Irgendwie habe ich grad keine Lust den NN von vorne nach hinten umzuziehen, auch wenn es sinnvoller wäre. Bin fast versucht das One-Forty stehen zu lassen und das Schweinderl einzupacken.

Ich werde das Nicolai pfleglich behandeln wenn es wieder da ist und dann zum nächsten Treffen mitnehmen, oder vielleicht ergibt sich ja im Herbst noch mal was im Harz oder so.


----------



## scylla (27. August 2013)

Im Pfälzerwald gibts Sandsteine. Darauf hält fast jeder Reifen, selbst wenn's feucht ist (da sind dann eher Wurzeln ein Problem).

Paar Ersatzschläuche könnten aber nicht schaden, wenn ich "supersonic" lese


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. August 2013)

Ja ich weiß, war dieses Jahr schon mal da und da war es ordentlich nass auf der Gass´. Da hatte ich allerdings die Söckchen in Protection-Ausführung drauf (die Riva leider nicht überlebt haben).
Zwei Schäuche und Flickzeug sind eingepackt, sicherheitshalber wird  ein höherer Reifendruck gefahren. Grummel...


----------



## scylla (27. August 2013)

@ alle

wenn ihr nicht sicher seid, welches Rad, welche Reifen etc.:
wir haben einen ordentlichen Uphill-Trail Anteil sowohl bei der Samstags- als auch bei der Sonntags-Tour. Also nehmt irgendwas, mit dem ihr euch nicht komplett kaputt macht auf dem ersten Uphill.
Sandsteine sind griffig. Aber es wird bergab manchmal ein wenig rumpeln.

Ich komme jeden Tag mit dem maximal unpassenden Radl, damit sich keiner benachteiligt fühlen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (27. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> @ alle
> 
> wenn ihr nicht sicher seid, welches Rad, welche Reifen etc.:
> wir haben einen ordentlichen *Uphill*-Trail Anteil sowohl bei der Samstags- als auch bei der Sonntags-Tour. Also nehmt irgendwas, mit dem ihr euch nicht komplett kaputt macht auf dem ersten *Uphill*.
> ...



Irgendwie ist das nicht meine Welt   so viel uphill brauche ich nicht.
Spaß beiseite, ich laß das "schwere" Radl da und nehme das "leichte", damit ich trotz meiner Handycaps eine Chance habe mitzukommen -bei den Langsamen-


----------



## Biketrulla (27. August 2013)

...so Ladies, da es.hier nicht so einfach mit dem I-Net ist, möchte ich hier kurz eine Übersicht für den Freitag für die Touren erstellen

Technisch und konditionell anspuchsvollere Mittagstour:

HiFi XS
Miss Pepper
Laterra
Sleyvas

Abendrunde:

Miss Quax
Angsthase62
Contessa

Ist bestimmt nicht komplett - bitte mit kopieren vervollständigen und weiferführen - Danke


----------



## Bettina (27. August 2013)

Biketrulla schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt nicht komplett - bitte mit kopieren vervollständigen und weiferführen - Danke



wird gemacht 

Technisch und konditionell anspuchsvollere Mittagstour:

HiFi XS
Miss Pepper
Laterra
Sleyvas

Abendrunde (16 Uhr):

Miss Quax
Angsthase62
Contessa
Bettina


----------



## Mausoline (27. August 2013)

Technisch und konditionell anspuchsvollere Mittagstour:

HiFi XS
Miss Pepper
Laterra
Sleyvas

Abendrunde:

Miss Quax
Angsthase62
Contessa
Bettina
Mausoline (falls mir jetzt nicht auch noch ein Blumentopf auf den Kopf fällt )


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. August 2013)

Technisch und konditionell anspuchsvollere Mittagstour:

HiFi XS
Miss Pepper
Laterra
Sleyvas

Abendrunde:

Miss Quax
Angsthase62
Contessa
Bettina
Mausoline
greenhorn-biker


----------



## scylla (27. August 2013)

noch ein paar Teilnehmer im Thread gefunden 

Technisch und konditionell anspuchsvollere Mittagstour:

HiFi XS
Miss Pepper
Laterra
Sleyvas
Chaotenkind
Pfadfinderin

Abendrunde:

Miss Quax
Angsthase62
Contessa
Bettina
Mausoline
greenhorn-biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (28. August 2013)

Abendrunde:

Miss Quax
Angsthase62
Contessa
Bettina
Mausoline
greenhorn-biker
Lahmschnecke


----------



## MissPepper (28. August 2013)

...


----------



## AnjaR (28. August 2013)

Hallo, ich werde wohl auch schon gegen Mittag da sein, daher:

Technisch und konditionell anspuchsvollere Mittagstour:

HiFi XS
Miss Pepper
Laterra
Sleyvas
Chaotenkind
Pfadfinderin
AnjaR

Freue mich schon auf Freitag.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> @ alle
> 
> wenn ihr nicht sicher seid, welches Rad, welche Reifen etc.:
> wir haben einen ordentlichen Uphill-Trail Anteil sowohl bei der Samstags- als auch bei der Sonntags-Tour. Also nehmt irgendwas, mit dem ihr euch nicht komplett kaputt macht auf dem ersten Uphill.



Jetzt wird´s mir allmählich aber doch etwas unheimlich!   Ich hab 1 Radl mit 1 Satz Reifen, damit muss es wohl gehen. Vermutlich ist im Mittelgebirge eh alles doppelt oder 3x so anstrengend wie in den Alpen, da bin ich ja schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## AnjaR (28. August 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Jetzt wird´s mir allmählich aber doch etwas unheimlich!   Ich hab 1 Radl mit 1 Satz Reifen, damit muss es wohl gehen. Vermutlich ist im Mittelgebirge eh alles doppelt oder 3x so anstrengend wie in den Alpen, da bin ich ja schon sehr gespannt.



Tröste Dich, auch ich habe nicht die Qual der Wahl. Es steht nur das eine zur Auwahl.


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. August 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist im Mittelgebirge eh alles doppelt oder 3x so anstrengend wie in den Alpen, da bin ich ja schon sehr gespannt.



Das isses ja leider. Ich fahre auch lieber einen langen Uphill mit gemäßigter Steigung als das ständige auf- und ab mit den z.T. steilen Rampen dabei.
Der Rekord war letzte Woche von Riva aus über den Ledrosee auf den Tremalzo. 42 km und 2000 HM am Stück. Ging problemlos. Wenn wir diese HM im Spessart oder Taunus fahren:kotz:ich mittlerweile.


----------



## scylla (28. August 2013)

Dafür haben wir aber auch 5 Downhills auf einer Tour. Mach das mal in den Alpen ohne Lift und Shuttle


----------



## xsusix (29. August 2013)

Technisch und konditionell anspuchsvollere Mittagstour:

HiFi XS
Miss Pepper
Laterra
Sleyvas
Chaotenkind
Pfadfinderin
AnjaR

Abendrunde:

Miss Quax
Angsthase62
Contessa
Bettina
Mausoline
greenhorn-biker
Lahmschnecke         
xsusix (wenn kein Stau dazwischen kommt)

bis morgen, freu mich schon!!!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. August 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Der Rekord war letzte Woche von Riva aus über den Ledrosee auf den Tremalzo. 42 km und 2000 HM am Stück. Ging problemlos. Wenn wir diese HM im Spessart oder Taunus fahren:kotz:ich mittlerweile.



Hehe, dann :kotz: wir eben zusammen 
Zumindest tut einem dann der Hintern nicht so weh, wie auf der langen Teerstraße zum Tremalzo 

@ Scylla:
Ich hoffe, die Downhills sind dann lang genug, um sich wieder bißl zu erholen


----------



## Biketrulla (29. August 2013)

...wow, ihr erholt euch auf Downhills? 

So, die Wetterhexe hat ihren Job gemacht: Das Wetter ist uns wohlgeSONNEn.
 @scylla: kannst die Leine eingepackt lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (29. August 2013)

So, das Radl ist verladen - ich bin ja sooo gespannt! Bin aufgeregt wie bei meinem ersten Date... und das ist schon ziemlich lange her !

Gute Fahrt Euch allen!
Es grüßt die Lahmschnecke (nomen est omen!)
  @Pfadfinderin: Wenn Du auf der A8 eine Schnecke überholst, bei der das Fahrrad hinten dran größer als das Auto ist, dann bin ich das!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (29. August 2013)

Schade, das ich dieses Mal nicht dabei bin. 

Wünsche euch allen gaaanz viel Spass und bestes Wetter! 
...wobei das mit dem Wetter wünschen ist eigentlich überflüssing, die Wetterhexe hatt´s einfach drauf


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. August 2013)

Meins ist auch schon auf dem Dach und jetzt gehts ans Kleider packen 
Bin sogar schon so aufgeregt, dass ich mich echt frag ob ich 3 Tage durchhalte 
Hach, welche Pedale soll ich fahren, wieviel Luftdruck und und...Notfalls schiebt mans immer auf die Technik 
Werde morgen über die A6 tuckern, vllt sieht man sich ja, wenn ich unterwegs nur Frauen mit Mountainbikes in/auf dem Auto sehe werd ich mal winken 

Mal blöde Frage...sind das Mehrbettzimmer oder Einzel?Nicht dass es noch Streit bei der Zimmerwahl gibt


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. August 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Hehe, dann :kotz: wir eben zusammen
> Zumindest tut einem dann der Hintern nicht so weh, wie auf der langen Teerstraße zum Tremalzo



Oh ja. Normalerweise habe ich keine Hinternprobleme, aber nach ca. 35 km bergauf begann auch ich ihn zu merken. Nach dem Päuschen oben und mit etwas Pasta im Magen war zum Glück alles wieder gut.

Aber auf der alten Militärstraße runterwärts auf der anderen Seite kamen uns insgesamt 3 Fiat Uno 4x4 entgegen. Die spinnen die Italiener, die Gass´ist teilweise nicht einmal 2 m breit und ziemlich geröllig. Ich war etwas schneller als der Rest und hatte mich irgendwann in einer Kurve bereitgestellt um von den Anderen Fotos zu machen. Tja, das wurde nichts. Konnte die Buben gerade noch durch heftiges winken und rufen zum runterbremsen veranlassen, sonst hätten sie den ersten Fiat genau in der Kurve getroffen.

Und jetzt die für mich gute Nachricht: ich weiß nicht wie er es geschafft hat, der Dealer meines Vertrauens, er hat es mir auch nicht verraten, aber ich habe heute meine 2,4er MK in BC und Protectionausführung im Empfang genommen. Hätte ihn küssen können dafür. Jetzt muss ich morgen nur ein bissl aufpassen bis sie eingefahren sind.

Hach, ich freu mich. Rad ist auch schon im Auto, Klamotten sind gepackt, morgen früh noch an die Tanke und dann ab nach Neustadt.


----------



## Sleyvas (29. August 2013)

Ich freu mir auch schon nen Keks  

Alles vorher packbare ist gepackt, das Radl von den Spuren des 24h-Rennens in Idstein befreit und "baronisiert" - jetzt kann das Ladies-Treffen kommen! Schlaft alle nochmal gut


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. August 2013)

ich wünsche euch viel Spaß in meiner alten Heimat


----------



## Chrige (30. August 2013)

Wünsch euch allen viel Spass. Ich hoffe, nächstes Jahr dabei zu sein. Liebe Grüsse aus dem sonnigen Engadin.


----------



## Kat76 (30. August 2013)

Hey,

nun wird doch noch ein Platz frei. Bin leider außer gefecht gesetzt. Habe mich gestern abgemeldet. Falls also jemand ganz spontan ist kann er meinen Platz morgen einnehmen. Das Einfahren ist dann leider schon verpaßt. Also falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat für mich einzuspringen, bitte schnell bei den beiden Organisatorinnen melden.

Allen Ladys wünsche ich ein tolles Wochenende, vielleicht lernen wir uns ja nächstes Jahr kennen.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. September 2013)

(es geht   einfach nicht weg...)


Hoffe MissQuax hat es heute noch bis auf den Berg geschafft und alle sind wieder heil unten angekommen. War schön mit Euch!

Biketrulla, lucie, Scylla, den Melibokus-Bikern und der "Dame im grünen Trainingsanzug" ein dreifaches  das war toll was Ihr uns da in der Pfalz gezeigt habt! Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissPepper (1. September 2013)

...auch mein Grinsen geht einfach nicht weg!!! Wir sind gut zurück nach Berlin gekommen...Ladies, das war einfach mal ein hammergeiles Wochenende, das ich nie vergessen werde...ich danke Euch allen nochmal für diese tollen Tage!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ich hoffe wir bleiben in Kontakt....und ich freue mich auf das nächste Treffen...!!!! In diesem Sinne: "Find your limits and go over it!"


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. September 2013)

da muss man ja glatt mitgrinsen


----------



## Votec Tox (1. September 2013)

Bildäär! Bittää!
Zeigt bitte Bilder für die Daheimgebliebenen, die auch noch arbeiten durften/mußten! Ich platze vor Neugierde


----------



## scylla (1. September 2013)

War eine super Truppe, und hat super Spaß gemacht mit allen! 
(Ich glaube diverse Wanderer und Biker hatten genauso viel Spaß an so viel Weiblichkeit auf den Trails )

Danke für ein tolles Wochenende, Mädels!
Aber jetzt gehört mein Ray wieder mir allein


----------



## Bettina (1. September 2013)

Vielen Dank euch Initiatoren: Biketrulla und lucie, sowie scylla und all den super netten Guides, die die schnatternde Meute sicher durch die Trails manövriert haben.      
Die von euch ausgewählten Trails waren Spitze und lohnten den Schweiß 

Und vielen Dank für die vielen netten Mitbikerinnen 
Schön, daß es so viele fahrradbegeisterte Mädels gibt oder verrückte??  Oder sind wir doch normal?  Es war super schön und ich freu mich euch mal wieder irgendwo zu treffen.

Viele Grüße
Bettina


----------



## AnjaR (1. September 2013)

Danke Biketrulla für die tolle Organisation. Ihr habt das Ganze toll zusammen gehalten und ermöglicht.
Scylla, Dir und Deinen Guides auch ein ganz dickes Dankeschön. Ihr habt für alle Leistungsgruppen genau das Richtige gezeigt, mit der Möglichkeit, des Öfteren die Gruppe zu wechseln. Wie Ihr das zeitlich so habt timen können, dass wir uns an den Hütten getroffen haben, ist mir ein Rätsel.
Es war einfach perfekt. Ich war sicherlich nicht das letzte Mal in der Pfalz. Das ganze WE war einfach nur toll.

Lieben Gruß allen Teilnehmerinnen

Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissPepper (1. September 2013)

@scylla: Ihr beide seid ein super Team...und wir gönnen Euch Eure Zweisamkeit!!!

 @Bettina: Sind wir nicht alle ein bißchen Bluna...???


----------



## Martina H. (1. September 2013)

@Lahmschnecke:

Wir hatten noch rund 400 klitzekleine HM feinsten Pfälzeruphilltrail - ich war kurz davor scylla zur Witwe zu machen  - bis mir irgendjemand sagte, dass sie die Tour geplant hat  
 @scylla und rayc: jetzt habt ihr endlich wieder Ruhe vor uns  - geniesst das Restwochenende 


Wir sind gut zu Hause gelandet, hoffen ihr auch auch. Haben jetzt eine Flasche Pfälzer Wein aufgemacht und träumen - wovon wohl


----------



## lucie (1. September 2013)

> Wir sind gut zu Hause gelandet, hoffen ihr auch auch. Haben jetzt eine Flasche Pfälzer Wein aufgemacht und träumen - wovon wohl




...von literweise Weinschorle, dem Superwochenende und den flowigen Pfälzer Trails... 

Euch allen Dank für soviel Spaß und Herzlichkeit. 

 @scylla und rayc: vielen Dank nochmals für die supergelungene Trailauswahl und die organisatorische Meisterleistung, zusammen mit allen Guides, alle Mädels mit viel Spaß und dennoch Besonnenheit heil die Trails bergab und bergauf begleitet zu haben. 

Ich hoffe es sind alle wieder gut zu Hause gelandet. Einen schönen Abend noch.

lucie


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. September 2013)

Bin auch gut wieder daheim gelandet und ich kenne einen, der nach dem ausführlichen Bericht ziemlich neidisch ist.

Vielen, vielen Dank nochmal an das Orgateam und die Guides. Es war wunderschön, auch anstrengend, aber das gehört ja mit dazu.
An alle Mitfahrerinnen liebe Grüsse, ich hoffe, dass mittlerweile alle gut heimgekommen sind.
Und der Schnupfennase aus Berlin gute Besserung!

Werde gleich ins Bett fallen und von den schönen Trails träumen. Und mit Sicherheit spätestens nächstes Jahr mit meinem Scheich in der Pfalz aufschlagen. Zum Spitzkehren fahren üben und Spass haben.


----------



## Mausoline (1. September 2013)

Schön, dass ich euch alle kennenlernen durfte 

Genuss pur 

Danke 



Uphilltrail heut morgen


----------



## Aglio-Olio (1. September 2013)

Auch meine Zugfahrt nach hause lief problemlos.

Es hat sehr gut getan, mal wieder zu biken, den Kopf frei zu bekommen, gleichgesinnte Mädels kennenzulernen und überhaupt es ist ein super gutes Gefühl gerade!

Lieben Dank an alle!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (2. September 2013)

lucie schrieb:


> ...von literweise Weinschorle, dem Superwochenende und den flowigen Pfälzer Trails...


 
Falsche Reihenfolge, Lucie  !

Ich habe heute Nacht geschlafen wie Stein - und habe doch etwas Muskelkater ...

Allen eine gute (Arbeits)Woche.


----------



## lucie (2. September 2013)

Ach so, ich dachte der Flow und die Spitzkehren auf den Trails kamen erst von der Weinschorle.


----------



## scylla (2. September 2013)

Nene, der Flow war wirklich da, aber das Bergauf kam tatsächlich nur von zu viel Weinschorle. In Wirklichkeit sind wir die ganze Zeit runter gefahren.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (2. September 2013)

Genau, _*der* _Schorle ist Schuld... mal wieder ein Mann...typisch...
  @lucie: Haben Deinen Tipp mit dem Fahrtechniktraining sofort in die Tat umgesetzt und für Samstag gebucht  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laterra (2. September 2013)

hach Mädels... was für ein großartiges Wochenende!  
Ich freu mich riesig euch alle kennengelernt zu haben - es war so ein angenehmes Miteinander, keinerlei Rumgezicke und stattdessen so viel gegenseitige Motivation, dass ich persönlich viel mehr geschafft habe als ich eigentlich dachte. 
Wenn mir jemand vorher gesagt, was ich für Treppen und Spitzkehren fahren würde hätte ich ihm nen Vogel gezeigt  So einen Leistungsprung hab ich nicht mal bei meinem letzten Fahrtechnikkurs gemacht.
Aber eins muss ich wohl noch lernen: meine Fahrtechnik in Abhängigkeit von der Erschöpfung einschätzen - bin auf dem letzten Trail noch mal spontan über den Lenker abgestiegen  
Naja, nix passiert außer nem blauen Fleck 

Also nochmal ein riesiges, fettes Dankeschön an die Organisatorinnen und alle Guides! Es war einfach super


----------



## Sleyvas (2. September 2013)

Huhu die Damen, 

ich kann mich den ganzen Lobhudeleien auch nur anschließen 
Eigentlich bin ich überhaupt nicht "Ladies-affin", weil es meist viel zu viel Zickenterror gibt, das Wochenende hat allerdings bewiesen, dass es auch anders geht! 

Nochmal tausend Dank an die Organisatorinnen, die ganzen Guides und deren unerschöpfliche Geduld (beim Hinter-mir-herfahren, auch nochmal explizit an Ray, der gestern auf dem letzten Stück zum wiederholten Mal mein Gezeter in und manuelles Umsetzen in den Spitzkehren mit Engelsgeduld ertragen hat), die tollen Touren und insbesondere das grandiose Timing für die Zusammenkünfte der einzelnen Gruppen. Es hat einfach alles gepasst. 

Und auch größten Respekt an euch Mädels, was ihr zum Teil fahrt ist wirklich  War schön, euch alle mal kennengelernt zu haben!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. September 2013)

So der Alltag hat uns wieder 
Bin gestern gut heim gekommen und eigentlich keinen Stau gehabt 

War ein grandioses Wochenende!!
Angefangen von der Organisation, über die Guides und die Teilnehmerinnen....einfach alles hat gepasst  
Hätte nie gedacht dass ich 3 Tage Biken hintereinander überstehen würde und dann auch noch ohne Sturz und Matrialschaden (ja ich bin auch wirklich gefahren ) Vor allem was man alles mit einem Hardtail fahren kann und dass ich das auch noch hinkriege 

Vielen Dank auch fürs Überreden am Sonntag (manchmal brauche ich einen Tritt in den Hintern ), ich hätte mich schwarz geärgert wenn ich nicht mit gefahren wäre!

Hoffe dass man mit einigen in Kontakt bleibt und vllt auchmal kurzfristig was ausmachen kann, das Wetter soll ja schön bleiben 

Für alle daheim-gebliebenen ihr dürft ruhig neidisch sein ihr habt was verpasst  und für die Insider....Grüße an die Schwiegermutti (dein Rahmen hat doch 17,5 Zoll!!) und die "Frau im grünen Trainingsanzug" (danke für die Geduld)  hoffe ihr könnt das weiterleiten 


Es grüßt die nicht mehr ganz so grüne Greenhorn-bikerin


----------



## MissQuax (2. September 2013)

Auch ich bin gut wieder nach Hause gekommen (*Danke an Angsthase 62 für die gemütliche, stressfreie Autofahrt!)*, ziemlich kaputt, aber total happy!!! 

Mein 3. Ladies-Treffen und wieder war alles sooooooo toll - *besser ging einfach nicht mehr!* Und das in jeglicher Beziehung:

Die Organisation, die Guides, die ganzen MTB-verrückten Mädels, die Unterkunft, das lecker Pfälzer-Essen (bzw. die Monster-Portionen in der Pizzeria), das Wetter, die Landschaft, die fast ausschließlich netten, toleranten Wanderer und natürlich die genialen Trails!!!

Technikbedingt war ich zwar "nur" mit dem 100-mm-CC-Hardtail dabei, aber ich war selbst erstaunt, was man damit doch so alles fahren kann - und daß ich es auch gefahren bin! Ohne Protektorenkrempel, mit Klickies. Hab' mich auf meinen kleinen (eigentlich Arbeitsweg-) Hardtail sauwohl gefühlt und konnte es oft richtig laufenlassen (Platz da, ihr Fully-Fahrerinnen!  ). Hat trotz Mega-Geschüttel und -Gehopse richtig viel Spaß gemacht*!!!  (*aber eine Kettenführung wäre schon echt hilfreich gewesen - beim nächsten Mal!)

*Ein RIESEN-Dankeschön  an alle, die es möglich gemacht haben*, egal ob durch die unermüdliche Organisationstätigkeit, die tolle Tourenplanung, das verständnisvolle, flexible Guiding, das kameradschaftliche, entspannte Miteinander!!!

Ich habe mich ganz arg gefreut, etliche der bekannten Gesichter  wieder zu sehen und auch eine Menge neuer, netter, interessanter Bikerinnen kennenzulernen !

Mädels, ihr seid alle echt klasse, es hat einen Wahnsinns-Spaß mit euch gemacht und es wäre toll, im nächsten Jahr bei einem LO-Treffen 2014 (das es hoffentlich geben wird) wieder mit euch zu fahren!

GLG,
MissQuax
(immer noch total glücksgeflasht! )


----------



## Biketrulla (2. September 2013)

Wir wollten, neben der ganzen  Begeisterung, an die Fotos/Videos erinnern: bitte Alle, die Bilder gemacht haben, schickt sie uns, damit die CD möglichst zeitnah gebrannt und verschickt werden kann.

Sollten die Dateien zu gross sein, könnt ihr sie uns auch auf SD-Card per Post senden - die Karte gibt es dann natürlich mit der CD zurück 

Wenn wir die Bilder haben, gibt es hier auch einen Bericht vom Treffen


----------



## Bettina (2. September 2013)

Am Ende meines Ruhetages  vor dem Büro-PC kommt bei mir die Frage auf:

Wie soll ich denn jetzt ohne Geschnatter radeln?  Geht das überhaupt?  Macht das Spaß?  

Ich hätte jetzt gerne einen kleinen Nachschlag  

LG an alle


----------



## scylla (2. September 2013)

die besten Sprüche vom Ladies-Treffen:

Norts zu scylla: "man hat mir gesagt, du bist schon etwas älter" (*autsch*)

Ray: "Achtung, da kommen noch so ca. 20 Mädels"
Fremder Biker: "Woher kommen die denn alle?"
Ray: "Aus ganz Deutschland. Ich bin aber nur der Guide"
Fremder Biker:  "Wow, du hast alles Richtig gemacht!"


----------



## Lahmschnecke (2. September 2013)




----------



## Chrige (2. September 2013)

Super, dass es euch allen so gut gefallen hat! Bin schon etwas neidisch und traurig, dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte. Leider hat sich das Treffen mit meinen eigenen Bikeferien überschnitten. Ich kann mir aber direkt vorstellen, wie gut es war. Und scylla und Ray durfte ich ja auch schon als Guide im Pfälzerwald geniessen.
Ich hoffe, dass ich nächstes Jahr auch dabei sein kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (2. September 2013)

> die besten Sprüche vom Ladies-Treffen:



Guide E. : ...ab jetzt geht's nur noch bergab 

Pfälzisch für: ... es folgen noch rund 100 HM


----------



## lucie (2. September 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Guide E. : ...ab jetzt geht's nur noch bergab
> 
> Pfälzisch für: ... es folgen noch rund 100 HM




...bergauf!!!


----------



## MissPepper (2. September 2013)

Auch gut war der Spruch: "2/3 habt ihr schon geschafft"...äääh ja klar...übersetzt hieß das: "2/3 müsst ihr noch bergauf!"


----------



## Bettina (2. September 2013)

lucie schrieb:


> ...bergauf!!!



und das mit Saumagen


----------



## AnjaR (2. September 2013)




----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. September 2013)

Auch in bin total stressfrei ohne Stau heimgekommen. Mit dem Wetter hatten wir richtig Glück, ab dem AB München Ost waren dann die Straßen nass, im Nordstau der Alpen hat´s fast den ganzen Tag geregnet. 

Auch von mir ein dickes Dankeschön an die Biketrullas für die Organisation und Scylla und Ray für die Ausarbeitung der Touren und das Guiding mit ihren Freunden. Das war echt so superprofessionell, da könnten sich manche Reiseveranstalter 2 Scheiben abschneiden! Ihr wart echt sehr geduldig und nachsichtig, keine wurde irgendwo "vergessen" oder gehetzt. Das Bikerevier ist echt der Hammer! Da muss ich auch unbedingt nochmal mit meinem Mann hin, der liebt so Waldtrails! Stückchenweise gibt´s sowas natürlich auch bei uns, aber dann ist es IMMER nass und rutschig   Wenn man mal dem Grip in der Pfalz vertraut, ist das echt entspannt mit den Wurzeln 

Euch allen eine schöne Woche, ich hoffe, frau sieht sich mal wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (2. September 2013)

Bettina schrieb:


> und das mit Saumagen



Saumagen im Magen!


----------



## scylla (3. September 2013)

Martina, ich hab dir zwei Bilder-Links per Mail geschickt (Google Drive). Hoffe, die sind angekommen? Die restlichen Bilder von mir hast du ja schon.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (3. September 2013)

Auch von mir Danke !!! an die, die das Treffen organisiert haben, die Guides mit der vielen Geduld, an Scylla und Ray an Martina H. und lucie, den Wettergott und wer alles noch an dem schönen Wochenende mitgebastelt hat.
Es war ein super nettes Ladies-Treffen 2013 und toll alte ( nicht vom Alter her )  und neue Mädels kennen lernen zu dürfen.

Es hat einfach alles gepasst.

Martina hast du meine Bilder auf deinem PC gefunden ? Wenn nicht melde dich doch.

So Mittagspause vorbei. Es geht wieder an die Arbeit.
Freue mich schon auf Bilder 

LG Angsthase


----------



## LilianB (3. September 2013)

Also wenn ich das alles so lese will ich auch  wann kann man sich anmelden ?  hoffentlich verpasse ich Schussel das nicht 

Schön das ihr alle so Viel Spass hattet, da möchte man wirklich sofort mit machen


----------



## Martina H. (3. September 2013)

@scylla: jep, hat geklappt, Bilder sind da - Danke 
 @Angsthase 62: Nee, leider nicht gefunden  - evtl. kannst Du die ja auch mit Google Drive hochladen, wie scylla es gemacht hat. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, ggf. kannst Du sie ja fragen??

Wäre ja auch ein Möglichkeit für alle Anderen, ich weiß nicht, wer noch alles Fotos hat - zumindest Mausoline müsste ja noch welche haben...


----------



## Mausoline (3. September 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ....Wäre ja auch ein Möglichkeit für alle Anderen, ich weiß nicht, wer noch alles Fotos hat - zumindest Mausoline müsste ja noch welche haben...




..kommen noch, weiß noch nicht, obs mir heut abend noch reicht


----------



## Rubinstein5 (3. September 2013)

schön zu lesen, dass ihr ein schönes Wochenende hattet. Mir hat mein Herz geblutet.
2014 will ich auch!!! Grummel

Will Bilder sehen!!!
Liebe Grüße in die Runde
R5


----------



## malerosh (4. September 2013)

Rubinstein5 schrieb:


> schön zu lesen, dass ihr ein schönes Wochenende hattet. Mir hat mein Herz geblutet.
> 2014 will ich auch!!! Grummel
> 
> Will Bilder sehen!!!



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.


----------



## Martina H. (4. September 2013)

Moin,
 @Angsthase: doch noch gefunden 
 @xsusix: Download läuft - Danke

@All: Bericht/Bilder folgen, sobald ich alles zusammen habe


----------



## LittleBoomer (4. September 2013)

Grüße an den sympatischen Hühnerhaufen auf dem Hohen Loog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biketrulla (5. September 2013)

hmmmh - Dankeschön....

... warst also auch da?


----------



## Gonzo_MB (5. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> die besten Sprüche vom Ladies-Treffen:
> 
> Norts zu scylla: "man hat mir gesagt, du bist schon etwas älter" (*autsch*)
> 
> ...



Samstag nach Tourende:
Frage einer Lady an die Guides der Tourengruppe: kommt ihr noch mit zum Pizza essen?
AW der Guides:  Nein, hatten wir nicht geplant, fahren wieder nach Hause
Lady xx : Schade, dann ist ja nur noch Ray da,.. und der ist schon vergeben..
AW von Martina  wie bist denn du drauf, fährst zum Ladystreffen um Kerle kennenzulernen??


----------



## rayc (5. September 2013)

Schön das es euch gefallen hat. 

Uns Guides hat es auch Spaß gemacht. 
Wir waren im Vorfeld schon etwas nervös, es hat dann bis auf paar Kleinigkeiten alles geklappt. Wir hätten kein Guide weniger seinen dürfen. 

Schwere Stürze und Defekte blieben zum Glück aus.
Ein abgerissener Bremshebel, stellte sich zum Glück nicht als Katastrophe raus. Es sind beiden Aluschrauben gerissen, dadurch hat die Bremse überlebt. Die Klemme wurde im Laub dann doch noch gefunden. 
Ansonsten habe ich drei Platten mitbekommen.
Was gab es sonst noch an Defekten?

Der abgerissene Bremshebel war auch der erste Sturz (am Freitag), S. hat sich beim Abgang an der Böschung nur paar Schrammen am Bein zugezogen. Sie machte sie in der Flugpphase nur Sorgen um ihre Bremse: "Meine Bremse!". 

 @laterra, hat ihre beiden Stütze auf den letzten Metern des Abschlusstrails am Sonntag schon genannt.
 @Martina H. hat laut Hörensagen das Abrollen geübt.

Ich bin auf eure Bilder gespannt, @Martina H. darf ich die Bilder an die anderen Guides weitergeben?
scylla bekommt sie ja. 

Ray


----------



## Martina H. (5. September 2013)

... und Mausoline hat sich bei der Freitagabendrunde auch dem Waldboden genähert 

Ansonsten, wie Du schon sagst: alles bestens gelaufen und das Ihr nervös wart hat man  Euch nicht angemerkt 

Bilder kommen dann, sobald ich alle habe, per CD und Post zu Euch und natürlich darfst Du sie an die Guides weitergeben, mit einer Einschränkung: solltet Ihr die irgendwo veröffentlichen/posten wollen: bitte klärt das mit der jeweilig Betroffenen - nicht dass es da Ärger gibt.

@All: wer die CD haben will, schickt mir einen frankierten und adressierten Rückumschlag.


----------



## Biketrulla (5. September 2013)

Hallo an Alle ,

ich versuch mich mal am Bericht vom diesjährigen Treffen, das ja, wie inzwischen Alle wissen in der Pfalz, in der Region Neustadt stattfand.

Untergekommen sind wir im Naturfreundehaus, von dem auch die meisten Touren gestartet sind.






Während drei der Damen bereits am Donnerstag Abend anreisten, traf der Rest im Lauf des Freitags ein. 





Ein Teil fuhr bereits gegen Mittag eine technischere Runde zum Hochberg...










... der Rest verfuhr sich am Abend bei einer lockeren Einroll- und Schnupperrunde mit Martina. 





Das Verfahren war aber nicht so schlimm, da dabei ein wunderschöner Trail entdeckt wurde, der so zwar nicht geplant, dafür aber von allen für sehr schön und das Verfahren wert gefunden wurde.






Nach dem Abendessen gab es eine kurze Begrüßung und das Briefing für die Touren am Samstag.





Samstag Morgen dann die Vorstellung der Guides ...





... und gemeinsamer Start zum ersten Up- und Downhill. Die Gruppe teilte sich dann auf in Genussbiker, Tourenbiker und Spielkinder.

Gegen Mittag traf der ganze "Hühnerhaufen"  dann am Hohe Loog Haus zum Mittagessen ein - ein Meisterwerk der Planung durch die Guidetruppe 





...um dann entsprechend der gewünschten Gruppeneinteilung die Tour zu beenden.

Noch ein kurze Beratung der Guides:





und los ging's:














Natürlich gab es zwischendurch auch ein wenig Kultur:

Fegen an der Platte





Samstag Abend dann lecker Pizza in Neustadt - Riesenteile, die die wenigsten schafften





Am Sonntag noch die Abschlussrunde: 





Einmal den Berg rauf (von einigen schon nur noch geschoben - der Samstag steckte eben doch noch in den Knochen  ) 





...zum Lambertskreuz und wieder runter. Touren- und Genussbiker liessen sich im Trail runterrollen, die Techniker machten noch eine Extrarunde um auch hier noch einige Schmankerl mitzunehmen.















Motivierbärchen





Und schämen musste sich wirklich niemand 





Alles in Allem ein gelungenes 4. LadiesTreffen in einem sehr schönen Bikerevier mit unzähligen, flowigen Trails 

Wir denken, es war für jede was dabei:

... für die bergaufaffine Racerin (ey, 169er Puls - und dass die ganze Zeit )

... für die technikbegeisterten Trickser (S3 - wow...)

... für gemässigte Tourenfahrer (... ich hatte Flow...  )

... bis zur Genussbikerin, die einfach nur fahren und Spass haben wollte.

Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich und interessant, wie viel verschiedene Bikerinnen an so einem Treffen teilnehmen. Bei dem diesjährigen Treffen (übrigens das, mit den meisten Teilnehmerinnen bisher) traf das 7,5kg Rad auf den knapp 17 Kilo Dampfer, Anfang 20jährige fuhren mit Mitte 50jährigen bergauf und bergab und wir denken, keine kam zu kurz und alle hatte ihren Spass 

In diesem Sinne: bis zum nächsten Jahr????


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. September 2013)

So, jetzt bin ich soweit, mich schonmal pauschal für das nächste Treffen anzumelden, und auf Männleins Urlaub wird nächstes Jahr keine Rücksicht genommen. 
Echt tolle Eindrücke und die Stimmung muss ja auch genial gewesen sein!


----------



## Rubinstein5 (5. September 2013)

Vielen Dank liebe Biketrulla, für die schöne Zusammenfassung und den tollen Bildern 
fühl mich trotzdem so´n bisschen dazugehörig und wünsche mir ganz feste, dass ich in 2014 auch dabei sein kann.
Lieber Gruß in die Runde
R5


----------



## Mausoline (5. September 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... und Mausoline hat sich bei der Freitagabendrunde auch dem Waldboden genähert .......



Verräter 
wollt mich grad outen - hab mal wieder die vorwärts übern Lenker Rolle geübt  
kaputt ist nur mein Klingelchen, bei mir hat sich vermutl. nur ein Brustwirbel verschoben und ein paar blaue Flecken. Zuerst hatte ich gedacht, ich hätt mir die Rippen geprellt. 
Hab mir jetzt aber vorgenommen, dass es für dieses Jahr reicht


----------



## malerosh (6. September 2013)

schöne Bilder, machen Lust aufs Radeln und ich schließe mich Rubinstein5 an: Ich hoffe nächstes Jahr läufts bei mir nicht mehr so chaotisch wie derzeit und dann bin ich hoffentlich auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. September 2013)

Hi ihr beiden,

Danke für den Bericht 

Wegen Bildern: warum macht ihr das nicht einfach über Google Drive? Da könnt ihr 15 GB drauf schaufeln, nichts wird komprimiert (außer ihr komprimiert selbst), und ihr habt keine Arbeit damit. Für die Leute ohne Breitband-DSL kann man ja immer noch CDs brennen. Ob die NSA (hey guys ) mitguckt ist mir recht wurscht, die wollen auch mal hübsche Mädels beim Fahrradfahren sehen 
Nur ein Vorschlag


----------



## Lahmschnecke (6. September 2013)

Danke Biketrulla und lucie für den Bericht ! Trotz Sommergrippe zehre ich immer noch von diesem Erlebnis.

Ansonsten schließe ich mich Scylla an - hatte heute Nacht den gleichen Gedanken. Bilder einfach "hochschieben" wäre ok. 

Allen ein schönes Wochenende - der Sommer ist angezählt, hab mir gestern neue lange Handschuhe gekauft!


----------



## Sleyvas (6. September 2013)

Biketrulla schrieb:


> Und schämen musste sich wirklich niemand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 

Sieht so richtig schön nach Abstrafung aus! 
Das war der perfekte Schnappschuss an der passendsten Stelle mit dem passendsten Kommentar  Genau da hab ich mich an der - für mich eigentlich fahrbaren Treppe - komplett aufgehängt. 

Selbst das spottende Gummibärchen konnte nichts mehr helfen. 

Hochladen fände ich übrigens auch praktischer. Vor allem spart das euch doch auch die ganze Mühe mit brennen, eintüten, versenden etc.


----------



## rayc (6. September 2013)

Hey Sleyvas, lege mir bitte nichts falsches in den Mund, ich habe dich bestimmt nicht abgestraft 
Ich habe immer überlegt, wie ich dich aufmuntern könnte.

Die Treppe war nicht so einfach, recht unregelmässig hohe und breite Stufen. Und hinten dran nach nur wenig Auslauf direkt eine Kurve.

Wegen Upload der Bilder, da könnte man Biketrulla entlasten, in dem die die die Möglichkeit haben die Bilder selbst hochladen. (ist das jetzt richtig mit 3mal "die"?)
Die Download-Links würde ich dann per Mail verteilen und nicht hier öffentlich posten.

ray


----------



## Sleyvas (6. September 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Hey Sleyvas, lege mir bitte nichts falsches in den Mund, ich habe dich bestimmt nicht abgestraft
> Ich habe immer überlegt, wie ich dich aufmuntern könnte.


 
Keine Sorge, alles im tiefgrünen Bereich! Deswegen doch auch die Unmengen Grinsesmileys 
Wie oben schon erwähnt - deine Geduld hätte ich mit mir nicht gehabt  Ist nur lustig getroffen, wenn man weiß, wie ich da noch herumgeeiert bin.


----------



## scylla (6. September 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> (ist das jetzt richtig mit 3mal "die"?)



die fehlenden kommata seien dir verziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (6. September 2013)

Vielen Dank für den Bericht samt Bilder für die Daheimgebliebenen,
so konnte man es ein wenig miterleben.


----------



## Biketrulla (6. September 2013)

OK Ladies,

dann werd' ich mich mal mit der Drive Geschichte auseinandersetzen - persönlich halte ich zwar nichts davon,  wenn irgendwas in irgendwelchen Wolken rumschwebt  , aber das Runterladen hat ja geklappt, wird das Hochladen ja wohl auch klappen.

Gebt mir bitte nur ein wenig Zeit - ab und an müssen wir uns ja auch noch mal um was anderes kümmern 

Wenn die Bilder oben sind, bekommt jede von Euch den Link - wer dann immer noch eine CD haben möchte, kein Problem 

Nach den Bildern kümmern wir uns um die Shirts - dass machen wir dann aber in der IG. Wer will, kann dort ja schonmal Ideen posten.  @Norts: da kommt bestimmt einiges an Arbeit auf Dich zu     

Bis dann


----------



## Bikebetti (7. September 2013)

Als Erste gefahren als Letzte ( fast ) geantwortet !------------------
 Natürlich schließe ich mich den zahlreichen positiven  Ausführungen über Organisation , Auswahl der Streckenführung , Gruppeneinteilung etc . an .Möchte aber persönlich noch ergänzen : Fühle mich nach einer Woche immer noch im Zustand des " Uphill - Downhill-fahrens ;Surfens und Flowens (????) mit der Frage im Kopf : wie halte ich dieses Gefühl solange wie möglich und wie läßt es sich bald möglichst wiederholen ?! Die Fahrradfahrsucht hat mich wieder .Leider ist das Wetter dieses Wochenende bescheiden ,um weiter zu üben , aber lieber dieses Wochenende schlecht als letztes .Dass Ihr darauf auch noch Einfluss hattet ,Wahnsinn !!! 

 Gruß Bikebetti


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. September 2013)

Ich hab auf dem Treffen in der Pfalz noch eine positive Überraschung zu melden: Das für mich ungewohnte Rauf und Runter fand ich jetzt nicht so anstrengend wie befürchtet  Aber gestern gab´s dann doch mal wieder die gewohnten etwas längeren Anstiege.


----------



## madre (8. September 2013)

Sieht echt toll aus was ihr da gemacht habt !


----------



## HiFi XS (8. September 2013)

Dann platze ich wieder rein hier: Das war wirklich ein hammergeiles Treffen. Top Organisation, nette MÃ¤dels, harmonische Gruppen, 1A Guides und vor allem, groÃartige Trails, einzigartige Landschaften, herausfordernde Auffahrten und spaÃige Abfahrten. Sehr gekonnt geplant, das ganze. PfÃ¤lzerwald ist echt zum verlieben. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass ich dort bald wieder hinkomme. GroÃes Lob @_Biketrulla_. Ohne euch wÃ¤re das 4. IBC Ladies Only Treffen nie zustande gekommen. 

 @_scylla_ und @_rayc_ - ihr beide seid Traumguides. So viel KÃ¶nnen mit so viel Geduld und Freundlichkeit zu kombinieren ist eine groÃe Leistung - und eine RaritÃ¤t. Ich hab in der kurzen Zeit viel gelernt. Es war ein Highlight fÃ¼r mich zuzuschauen, wie ihr die steile,verblockte, sehr enge Spitzkehren so elegant gefahren seid. Das war grandios. Danke auch an Jonas, der auch mit uns an Samstag gefahren ist. Dickes DankeschÃ¶n an die Melibokus-Biker, dass wir mit ins euere Revier fahren konnten.  Last but not least, danke @_MissPepper_ fÃ¼r das mitnehmen und fÃ¼r das 12 Stunden Autofahren. Ging super gut â gern wieder!

Weitere Highlights? Ganz klar, als ich hÃ¶rte, dass Fatty und Lefty eine HÃ¶henmeter-Runde  zusammen gefahren sind! . Und ja auch, dass ich â wie andere von euch auch â in den Genuss kam, scyllas on*one Fatbike Probe zu fahren. Das Treffen war spitze! Es war toll die bekannten Gesichter wieder zu sehen. Ich freue mich, dass nach 4 Jahren so viele dabei waren.

 @_Chaotenkind_ â tja, die ErkÃ¤ltung hat mich ein Paar Tage in die Zange genommen (das und ein Paar andere Kleinigkeiten...). Bin aber wieder fit!  

 @_rayc_ â hmmm â einige Bodenproben habe ich auch gemacht  . Halb so schlimm - eher wie Ausrutscher. Das Spitzkehrenfahren bleibt noch eine Herausforderung    Ich hatte Ã¼brigens auch einen Platten! War ich die einzige von den Frauen?

und... danke fÃ¼r die Bilder!


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. September 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Ich hatte übrigens auch einen Platten! War ich die einzige von den Frauen?



Ich denke schon. Du bist halt zu schwer für deinen Reifendruck!


----------



## Mausoline (9. September 2013)

Hallo Biketrullas
Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe und die Fotos 

und Danke an alle anderen fürs Knipsen 
jetzt kann ich mal versuchen die nicknames, die Gesichter und Namen zusammenzubringen 

Übrigens hab ich heut abend den Pfälzerwald am Horizont gesehn


----------



## Veloce (10. September 2013)

Nächstes Jahr  bin ich wieder mit dabei .
Dieses Jahr mitten  Hausrenovierungsstress mit all den Überraschungen  hätte es nicht geklappt .


----------



## Atemlos (12. September 2013)

Huhu Ladies! Schade schade das ich nich dabei war...
Aber freut mich das es allen so gut gefallen hat! Bilder sind auch toll!
Vielleicht bin ich im nächsten Jahr etwas flüssiger, dann bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (17. September 2013)

ihr habt Mail


----------



## Lahmschnecke (17. September 2013)

Danke, Scylla, ist angekommen!


----------



## Martina H. (18. September 2013)

... angekommen - Danke 

... jetzt will ich wieder hin


----------



## AnjaR (18. September 2013)

Super.

Danke für Deine Mühe.

Gruß

Anja


----------



## HiFi XS (18. September 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... angekommen - Danke
> 
> ... jetzt will ich wieder hin



So geht's mir auch die ganze Zeit.  Bei mir auch angekommen.


----------



## Sleyvas (18. September 2013)

Dito und danke - wird direkt mit in unserer Wochenendtour "verwurstet"


----------



## Mausoline (18. September 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...... jetzt will ich wieder hin




Tja dann, so viel ich weiß gibts noch ein paar, die das auch wollen 

vielleicht gibts ja in den nächsten Wochen noch ein schönes Wochenende oder um den 3. Oktober..........


----------



## Lahmschnecke (19. September 2013)

Ich mag auch mit !
Aber ich muß am 4. und 5. (jawohl, Samstag!) arbeiten... 

Grüße von der Lahmschnecke


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. September 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... angekommen - Danke
> 
> ... jetzt will ich wieder hin



Ich will auch auf jeden Fall! Kann man da auch über Weihnachten hin, hat das was offen? 3. Okt. klappt bei mir sicher nicht, kann ja nicht nach 1 Monat schon wieder gleich nach Urlaub anfragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (19. September 2013)

zw. 3. Oktober und Weihnachten liegt noch der 31.10. , mit Brückentag 4 Tage wäre was Feines. Bei mixed Treffen wäre ich gerne dabei


----------



## Bettina (19. September 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> zw. 3. Oktober und Weihnachten liegt noch der 31.10. , mit Brückentag 4 Tage wäre was Feines. Bei mixed Treffen wäre ich gerne dabei



Klingt gut, aber anstrengend


----------



## mtbbee (19. September 2013)

Bettina schrieb:


> Klingt gut, aber anstrengend



ach was, sind zwischenzeitlich noch ein paar Wochen mit den mtb's an board unterwegs und Ende Oktober total ausgepowert  . Ende Oktober wollen wir auf jeden Fall, wenns Wetter halbwegs mitspielt, in den Pfälzer Wald. Wäre einfach super wenn man sich sieht ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. September 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> zw. 3. Oktober und Weihnachten liegt noch der 31.10. , mit Brückentag 4 Tage wäre was Feines. Bei mixed Treffen wäre ich gerne dabei




Och ja, ich auch. Auch wenn der 31. bei uns kein Feiertag ist, ich hab noch über 60 Überstunden, die könnte man ja Ende Oktober in der Pfalz abbauen. Oder vielleicht doch Harz?


----------



## Mausoline (19. September 2013)

Ja cool, dann vielleicht bis bald 

In BaWü ist nur der 1.11. Feiertag, und ist natürlich ne Wetterfrage, aber 2011 sind wir im November oft gefahren.........

Na greenhorn, und wann willst du deine Eltern besuchen


----------



## Chrige (19. September 2013)

Je nachdem wäre ich Ende Oktober auch dabei. Obwohl bei uns weder der 31. noch der 1. Feiertage sind. Aber habe noch genügend Ferientage.
Letztes Jahr waren wir ja auch Ende Oktober in der Pfalz unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (20. September 2013)

Naturfreunde?


----------



## lucie (20. September 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Naturfreunde?



Die gibt es nur im Harz.


----------



## Mausoline (20. September 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Naturfreunde?



es gibt ja noch andere NFHs, z.B.
Edenkoben
Annweiler
Elmstein
etc.....


----------



## Bettina (21. September 2013)

Ich bin schon am Tracks zusammensuchen


----------



## lucie (21. September 2013)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ich bin schon am Tracks zusammensuchen



Das ist so gemein, ich will da auch wieder hin,
 muß aber wahrscheinlich arbeiten - so ein Track.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. September 2013)

Vielleicht könnt ich am Do ja schon wenigstens mittags aus der Arbeit abhauen, dann wären´s zumindest 3 Biketage.
Hat jemand noch ne Empfehlung, wo man um Neustadt rum übernachten kann, ausser dem Naturfreundehaus? Für Ladies Treffen war das NFH schon okay, aber so bißl mehr Komfort würd ich ned verachten.


----------



## mtbbee (21. September 2013)

Eine Ferienwohnung bietet sich eigentlich an: waren oft in Hambach beim Weingut Gutting, der hat 3 Wohnungen und für 2 Personen kostets 40 Euro. Wenn sich 6 Mädels finden, sind alle 3 Wohnungen besetzt. In manche passen auch 4 Leute. Allerdings muss man selbst fürs Essen sorgen.


----------



## Mausoline (21. September 2013)

Haben wir einen Termin festgemacht? Über den 1. Nov.?

oder machen wir den jetzt fest?


----------



## mtbbee (21. September 2013)

wenns nicht Ladies only ist  ...  Also, wir sind vom 30.10. Abends bis 3.11.  in einer Ferienwohnung im Nachbartal von Neustadt ... FW ist auch schon gebucht .... wäre genial wenn man sich irgendwie treffen könnte, die eine oder andere Tour , oder spätestens Abends ist der Pizzeria ...


----------



## Biketrulla (21. September 2013)

- auch wenn wir (wahrscheinlich) nicht können: viel Spass... (evtl. doch Harz? - dann hätten wir eine Chance)

Ansonsten: Shirts - IG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (27. September 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> .....kaputt ist nur mein Klingelchen, bei mir hat sich vermutl. nur ein Brustwirbel verschoben und ein paar blaue Flecken. Zuerst hatte ich gedacht, ich hätt mir die Rippen geprellt.
> Hab mir jetzt aber vorgenommen, dass es für dieses Jahr reicht



war gestern beim Osteopath - auf linke Seite gefallen, aber am rechten Handgelenk war die Drehung eingeschränkt und schmerzhaft. Das Speichenköpfchen war blockiert und wurde wieder mobil gemacht und linke Rippenseite hat er mich auch wieder zurechtgerückt. 
Alles wieder gut, ich werd jetzt aber versuchen mir sicherere Abstiegsvarianten anzueignen


----------



## Bettina (27. September 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ... wieder zurechtgerückt.
> Alles wieder gut, ich werd jetzt aber versuchen mir sicherere Abstiegsvarianten anzueignen



Hi Mausoline, das ist das wichtigste! 

Also ich plane schon ein Anfang November in die Pfalz zu kommen, muss nur noch familiäre Termine sortieren 

Bis dahin,
Bettina


----------



## Bettina (29. September 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> .... wäre genial, wenn man sich irgendwie treffen könnte, die eine oder andere Tour ...



So, habe mit meiner Mutter die Terminlage geklärt  Jetzt bestelle ich noch gutes Wetter und schon bin ich dabei! 

Wenn sich noch mehr Mädels finden, würde ich auch in Neustadt oder Umgebung übernachten, ansonsten fahr ich abends heim!

Wie sieht es denn bei euch anderen aus?

Gruß Bettina

P.S. in der Pfalz gibt es kein schlechtes Wetter


----------



## Mausoline (29. September 2013)

Bettina schrieb:


> .......Wenn sich noch mehr Mädels finden, würde ich auch in Neustadt oder Umgebung übernachten, ansonsten fahr ich abends heim!.........




*dto.*


----------



## Martina H. (29. September 2013)

Nächstes Jahr - 5. LO-Treffen im Harz??? 


Kleine Brocken...





Großer Brocken.


----------



## Bettina (29. September 2013)

Gerne


----------



## lucie (29. September 2013)

Online statt onbike??? 

Dicker, fetter, fauler Brummer an der Eckertalsperre im Harz...


----------



## Bettina (29. September 2013)

es reiht sich grad Zwangspause an Erkältungspause 
Spätestens, wenn das Wetter schlechter wird kann ich wieder onbike


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. September 2013)

Wenn ich trotz neuem Job wenigstens 1 Tag frei bekomme und das Wetter passt, würden mein Mann und ich auch in die Pfalz fahren.
Hat jemand einen Übernachtungstipp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (29. September 2013)

Bettina schrieb:


> es reiht sich grad Zwangspause an Erkältungspause
> Spätestens, wenn das Wetter schlechter wird kann ich wieder onbike





Dann gute Besserung. Dann fahre ich eben für Dich mit. 







Kann ich Dein Argon kriegen?


----------



## Martina H. (29. September 2013)

... von mir auch gute Besserung...


... und wehe, Du gibst ihr das Argon - dann kommt sie wieder nur auf dumme Ideen 

Viel Spass beim RevivalTreffen in der Pfalz


----------



## Mausoline (29. September 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> .....Hat jemand einen Übernachtungstipp?



Hab grad im Pfälzer Forum nach ÜbernachtungsTipps geguckt. Ich sammel die mal und meld mich mit ein paar Vorschlägen wieder


----------



## MissPepper (29. September 2013)

Nächstes Jahr LO Treffen im Harz...klingt gut...ich bin dabei!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. September 2013)

Um welchen Termin handelt es sich denn jetzt genau? Vllt lässt sich da ja noch was einrichten ;-)


----------



## Bettina (30. September 2013)

Die Terminlage zum Revivaltreffen scheint grad so:
mtbee macht den Anfang "30.10. Abends bis 3.11. in einer Ferienwohnung im Nachbartal von Neustadt "
In RLP ist der 1.11. Feiertag, d.h. ich wäre vom 1.-3.11. dabei. Am 30. helfe ich auf einem Umzug und am 31. erhole ich mich im Büro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (30. September 2013)

Wenn die Terminlage so bleibt, könnte ich auch dabei sein, habe Urlaub. 

Würde aber gern die andere Biketrulla im Schlepptau haben und sie nicht allein zu Hause sitzen lassen, weil ich weiß, daß sie auch wahnsinnig gern dabei wäre. 

Vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch etwas...

Würde mich jedenfalls sehr freuen, Euch wiederzusehen.


----------



## Bettina (30. September 2013)

Super, das du/ihr kommen könnt!  

Ich überleg mir dann, ob ich Ärger bekommen will


----------



## Lahmschnecke (30. September 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wenn ich trotz neuem Job wenigstens 1 Tag frei bekomme und das Wetter passt, würden mein Mann und ich auch in die Pfalz fahren.
> Hat jemand einen Übernachtungstipp?


 

HI!
Auch für alle anderen, die Suchen: 

Lahmschnecke und Lahmschnecken Mann sind auch dabei, haben vom 31.10. bis 3.3. eine Ferienwohnung in Neustadt, goggle Ferienwohnung + Mandelblüte. Zumindest vor ein paar Tagen war noch eine kleine Wohnung frei. 

Schön, dass sich noch so viele Mädels finden! Und wenn die Biketrullas auch noch kommen können, dann wär das ! 

Scylla ... wärt Ihr auch auf der einen oder anderen Runde dabei?


----------



## murmel04 (30. September 2013)

so  nun bin ich mal frech

ist das ganze nur für wiederholungstäter gedacht, oder dürfte noch jemand mit der technische nachhilfe benötigt

grüsse


----------



## Chrige (30. September 2013)

Wenn auch Ladies mitfahren können, die nicht am LadiesTreffen waren, wäre ich eventuel auch dabei. Ich kann es aber noch nicht sicher sagen, da bei uns weder der 31. noch der 1. ein Feiertag ist und ich noch nicht sicher bin, ob ich frei nehmen kann. Ich würde aber sonst spontan irgendwo eine Unterkunft suchen.
Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Bettina (30. September 2013)

Das ist kein Treffen nur für Wiederholungstäter, es kommen ja sogar Männer der Ladies mit.  Das wird ein entspanntes Radeln auf unserem Niveau. Wo das ist, weiß ich aber auch nicht 

Ziel: Rücksichtsvolles, gemeinsames Radfahren  Oder hat eine von euch was anderes vor?


----------



## Lahmschnecke (30. September 2013)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ziel: Rücksichtsvolles, gemeinsames Radfahren  Oder hat eine von euch was anderes vor?


 
Genau so


----------



## murmel04 (30. September 2013)

Also das wäre was, vor allem entspannt und wenn ich dann noch ein bisschen Technik Nachhilfe bekomme wäre das klasse! Ich muss den Kopf besiegen...


----------



## Bettina (30. September 2013)

murmel04 schrieb:


> ... Ich muss den Kopf besiegen...



Falsch: wir fahren ohne Wettkampf  Nur zum Spaß


----------



## murmel04 (30. September 2013)

Ihr kennt meinen Kopf bzw den Angsthasen nicht, das ist oft wie ein Wettkampf, den zu besiegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (30. September 2013)

murmel04 - du bist überstimmt, du bist dabei


----------



## murmel04 (30. September 2013)

also ich wäre dabei

meinen nicht bikenden männe hab ich es schon verkauft, nicht dass ich fragen muss, aber ab und an bescheid sagen wenn ich nicht da bin.

Könnte ab dem 01.11, 31.10 ist noch Arbeit angesagt. 

Ein Plätzchen zum Schlafen bräuchte ich dann, oder Tipps dafür und sonst evtl. Infos.

 @greenhornbiker, vielleicht klappts bei dir ja, dann kann man sich mal kennenlernen bevor der wp wieder beginnt. machst doch wieder mit oder?

LG


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Oktober 2013)

@ Lahmschnecke:
Danke für den Tipp!
@ Mausoline:
Auch dir danke für´s Umhören!
Bei mir wird sich´s erst ganz kurzfristig entscheiden, wenn das Wetter nichts taugt, fahr ich nicht so weit. Außerdem kann ich wenn, dann vermutlich nur von Fr-Mo, also Montag Urlaub anstatt Do.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (5. Oktober 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @ Lahmschnecke:
> Danke für den Tipp! Gerne!
> @ Mausoline:
> Auch dir danke für´s Umhören!
> Bei mir wird sich´s erst ganz kurzfristig entscheiden, wenn das Wetter nichts taugt, fahr ich nicht so weit. Außerdem kann ich wenn, dann vermutlich nur von Fr-Mo, also Montag Urlaub anstatt Do. Ha, ich weiß... weil ab Montag gibt's WP-Punkte... schlau


.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Oktober 2013)

Nicht schlau, nur gezwungener Maßen, weil schon ein Kollege am 31. Urlaub hat.


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Oktober 2013)

Das war`s, leider. Meine Urlaubsvertretung muss für mindestens 5 Wochen zur Reha. Das heißt, ich darf Dienst schieben...


----------



## murmel04 (7. Oktober 2013)

5 Wochen Reha - wo gibts denn sowas 

Du hast mein Mitgefühl, fühl dich geknuddelt.

So nun muss ich aber trotzdem nochmal doof fragen, das ganze Unternehmen ist schon sicher oder? (Außer das Wetter ist die volle Katastrophe!

Lg


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Oktober 2013)

murmel04 schrieb:


> 5 Wochen Reha - wo gibts denn sowas



Liegt wohl am Krankheitsbild. Irgendwas mit "Syndrom" am Ende. Habs mir nicht gemerkt. Er ist aber wirklich krank. Die ganze letzte Woche bei Ärzten und in der Uniklinik unterwegs gewesen, die kurzfristige und lange Reha ist jetzt das Ergebnis des Untersuchungsmarathons.


----------



## murmel04 (7. Oktober 2013)

Trotzdem komisch, vor allem so schnell?!

Hatte einen Arbeitskollegen, der hat trotz Vorgeschichte und neu dazu gekommenen bösartigen Tumor, fast 6 Wochen auf op gewartet!

Auf jeden fall doof für dich!

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde mich spontan entscheiden (je nach Wetter). Bei uns ist leider weder der 31.Oktober noch der 1.November ein Feiertag. Somit müsste ich mindestens einen Tag frei nehmen und auch noch 4h pro Weg fahren. Deshalb möchte ich meine Teilnahme vom Wetter abhängig machen.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (7. Oktober 2013)

murmel04 schrieb:


> .......So nun muss ich aber trotzdem nochmal doof fragen, das ganze Unternehmen ist schon sicher oder? (Außer das Wetter ist die volle Katastrophe!
> 
> Lg



Lahmschnecke hat gebucht, mtbbee auch, beide mit Männern.
Pfadfinderin und Chrige machens vom Wetter abhängig.
Bettina und ich kommen auch, wollen eine feste Unterkunft aber erst festmachen, wenn noch andere kommen und eine benötigen.

Wen hab ich vergessen, wer kommt noch 

greenhorn - wie schauts bei dir aus


----------



## Biketrulla (7. Oktober 2013)

@ ein Teil von All 

... bei aller Begeisterung fürs Revivaltreffen: denkt Ihr bitte noch an die Abstimmung für die Shirts


----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. Oktober 2013)

Hi Mausoline - der Meine beisst nicht und dreht auch mal nen Tag alleine ´ne Runde. Denke des passt scho.



Biketrulla schrieb:


> ...  fürs Revivaltreffen:


 
Das ist gut: Revival...


----------



## mtbbee (7. Oktober 2013)

Biketrulla schrieb:


> @ ein Teil von All
> 
> ... bei aller Begeisterung fürs Revivaltreffen: denkt Ihr bitte noch an die Abstimmung für die Shirts



puh, wenigstens bin ich nicht die Einzige mit der Frauen Hoody Version geblieben 

Fürs Revival: ich glaube wir sollten wieder Guides aktivieren


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir kommt auch der Mann mit und an einem Tag möchte ich mich auch noch mit einem Freund aus dem Taunus zum Biken treffen. Also ein komplettes Revival wird´s von meiner Seite nicht geben. Aber über einen gemeinsamen Tag bzw. Abendessen würd ich mich natürlich schon freuen. Ich fürchte, ich muss mir auch noch Winterreifen organisieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (7. Oktober 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Aber über einen gemeinsamen Tag bzw. Abendessen würd ich mich natürlich schon freuen.



jep, so machen wir es, eine gemeinsame Tour und Abends die Pizzeria in Neustadt  unter dem Motto "wer schafft die grösste Pizza"


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Oktober 2013)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Trotzdem komisch, vor allem so schnell?!
> 
> Hatte einen Arbeitskollegen, der hat trotz Vorgeschichte und neu dazu gekommenen bösartigen Tumor, fast 6 Wochen auf op gewartet!
> 
> ...



6 Wochen wenn es eilig ist, das geht ja mal gar nicht!
Tja, Kollege hat schon lange gesundheitliche Probleme (Herz, Schilddrüse, Blutdruck, Nerven...), nur wusste man wohl lange nicht was der Auslöser ist. Sie haben ihn vor 2 Jahren aus dem Schichtdienst rausgenommen und zu uns in die Versehrtenabteilung mit nur Tagdienst gesteckt, weil man dachte es liegt am Schichtdienst selbst. War aber nicht so. Habe gerade mit ihm gesprochen, er war letzte Woche unter anderem auch zur Begutachtung beim Vertrauensarzt der Rentenversicherung. Und der hat wohl zum schnellstmöglichen Abmarsch geblasen. Es geht in die Röhn! Nun ja.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (10. Oktober 2013)

Hmm...bin noch sehr im Zwiespalt 

Würde schon gerne, aber so ganz ohne Anfänger/Schleicher möcht ich den anderen nicht den Spaß verderben, vor allem weil ich seit dem Treffen grade 2 mal biken war  zwecks Umzug und neuem Job 

Schwiegerpapa in spe geht es nicht so gut, da wollten wir eventuell beim Dachaufbau helfen, gleichzeitig ist es schon sehr verlockend da sich das noch nicht vorhandene Dach in der Pfalz befindet 

Ich denke wenn werde ich es auch eher spontan entscheiden und vom Wetter abhängig machen, also plant erstma ohne mich


----------



## Mausoline (10. Oktober 2013)

...alsooo
1. komm ich auch höchstens 1x in der Woche zum Biken
und 2. hats doch das letzte Mal gut geklappt mit der Gruppe oder ?
und 3. will murmel auch kommen und sagt sie sei nicht so fit und außerdem ist Lahmschnecke ja auch dabei  
......alsooo, gib dir nen Ruck 

am Wochenende guck ich mal nach Unterkunft und vielleicht nach Touren, muss nur noch diese blöde Steuer fertigmachen


----------



## murmel04 (11. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Greenhornbiker,

Gib dir einen Ruck !

Mensch Umzug und neue Stelle , das ruft nach Entspannung und Spaß! 
Kraft tanken vor dem hoffentlich diesmal nicht so langem Winter !!!

Anfänger bin ich zwar nicht mehr, aber im Besitz eines Angsthasen und irgendjemand hängt immer an meinem Rad und macht es bergauf so schwer!

Also bin ich der Bremsklotz und der Hilfesuchende in Sachen Technikhilfe!

So nun gib dir den Ruck!

An die anderen gibt es jetzt schon eine genauere Planung oder sowas in der Art ?

Lg


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. Oktober 2013)

Ja, Greenhorn, ich bin auch dabei, und ich bin immer HINTER Dir gefahren! Und ich glaube unsere Gruppe hatte Spaß... 

Mausoline: Iiiiiih - Steuer... liegt bei uns auch noch im hintersten Eck... Und ja, schau mal nach Touren, gute Idee! Ich hab mir aktuelle Karten besorgt (kann man als mal gebrauchen, wie wir gesehen haben!), ansonsten haben wir ja noch die GPS-Daten vom Scylla. 

Jetzt seid bitte alle schön brav und esst Eure Teller leer, damit das Wetter bis in 2 Wochen deutlich besser wird!


----------



## murmel04 (11. Oktober 2013)

Dann wären wir ja schon zu dritt in der Cappuccinogruppe


Weiter Zugang natürlich erwünscht!


----------



## scylla (11. Oktober 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Ja, Greenhorn, ich bin auch dabei, und ich bin immer HINTER Dir gefahren! Und ich glaube unsere Gruppe hatte Spaß...
> 
> Mausoline: Iiiiiih - Steuer... liegt bei uns auch noch im hintersten Eck... Und ja, schau mal nach Touren, gute Idee! Ich hab mir aktuelle Karten besorgt (kann man als mal gebrauchen, wie wir gesehen haben!), ansonsten haben wir ja noch die GPS-Daten vom Scylla.
> 
> Jetzt seid bitte alle schön brav und esst Eure Teller leer, damit das Wetter bis in 2 Wochen deutlich besser wird!



ich hab dir ein paar weitere GPS-Tracks und Infos zukommen lassen. Kontrollier mal deine Mails, damit's nicht im Spamfilter untergeht (ich hab von einer anderen Mailadresse aus verschickt, als die in der Ladies-Treffen-Mailingliste)


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. Oktober 2013)

Scylla, Du bist ein Schatz  
DU landest bei mir doch nicht im Spam, niemals! 

Danke!!


----------



## Mausoline (11. Oktober 2013)

Touren sind eher kein Problem, hab ja auch noch massig Material...

und am Samstag könnte man den ganzen Tag am Weinbiet fahren, rauf und runter, rauf und runter, rauf und runter....... 


Lahmschnecke, ich schick dir auch noch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. Oktober 2013)

Mausoline, ist gebongt, machen wir am Samstag genau so! Rauf runter rauf runter rauf runter... 
Und anschließend in ne nette Weinstube?? Eselsburg (checken wir schon am Donnerstag Abend)? Müßte man vorher reservieren, wenns ein paar mehr werden. 

Jemand nen anderen Wunsch/Tipp?

Damit steht schon mal der Samstag.


----------



## murmel04 (11. Oktober 2013)

Lasst mich nicht dumm sterben 

Rauf runter.... Oh je


Kenn mich dort nicht aus, daher keine wünsche etc.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. Oktober 2013)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Lasst mich nicht dumm sterben
> 
> Rauf runter.... Oh je
> 
> ...


 
*Muttimodusan* Wer runter fahren will muß raufstrampeln. So ist das in der Pfalz...*Muttimodusaus*


----------



## Chrige (11. Oktober 2013)

Könnten wir dann mal ausmachen, an welchem Tag wir zusammen fahren würden? Da ich alleine komme, würde ich dann einfach nur die Tage kommen. Gemeinsames Essen für mich lieber am Abend VOR einer Tour, da ich eh schon am Abend vorher anreisen müsste und nach unserer Tour dann die Rückfahrt unter die Räder nehmen würde. 
Wenn das Wetter einigermassen ist, bin ich dabei (auch wenn ich einen oder zwei Freitage nehmen müsste).
Gruss, Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. Oktober 2013)

Also der Samstag scheint ja nun gesetzt zu sein. Da wir ab Donnerstag Abend in der Pfalz sind werden wir auch jeden Abend irgendwo einkehren. Wer sich dann anschließen mag oder ne bessere Idee hat - gerne!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Oktober 2013)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Hmm...bin noch sehr im Zwiespalt
> 
> Würde schon gerne, aber so ganz ohne Anfänger/Schleicher möcht ich den anderen nicht den Spaß verderben, vor allem weil ich seit dem Treffen grade 2 mal biken war  zwecks Umzug und neuem Job



Na, brauchst du wieder bißl "gut zureden"?   

Welcher gemeinsame Tag wär mir egal, paar Höhenmeter dürfen´s aber schon sein, wenn ich schon so eine weite Anfahrt hab. Irgendwie möchte ich schon etwas mehr auf dem Radl sitzen als im Auto. 
Weinstube abends klingt schon mal recht gut


----------



## murmel04 (11. Oktober 2013)

Also dann würde ich Freitag anreisen, da wäre was nettes kleines nicht schlecht.

Dann der Samstag, was auch immer ihr da vorhabt 

Und dann samtag oder Sonntag wieder zurück!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Oktober 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Also der Samstag scheint ja nun gesetzt zu sein. Da wir ab Donnerstag Abend in der Pfalz sind werden wir auch jeden Abend irgendwo einkehren. Wer sich dann anschließen mag oder ne bessere Idee hat - gerne!



Ich will auch versuchen, am Donnerstag noch anzureisen, damit wir den Freitag komplett haben. Ob wir es diesmal zu einem gemeinsamen Essen schaffen?


----------



## Chrige (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe für Freitag auch frei eingegeben. Werde am Donnerstag Abend anreisen, Freitag und Samstag mitfahren und Samstag Abend wieder in die Schweiz zurück fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. Oktober 2013)

Pfadfinderin und Chrige - Ich habe in einer Weinstube in Neustadt-Mußbach am Donnerstag Abend mal reserviert, da wir auch erst gegen 20.30 Uhr dort sein werden und ich dann nicht lange nach einem Lokal (und vor allem einen Platz!) rumsuchen will. Habe mal ein paar Plätze mehr reserviert, dann können wir "Anreiser" uns dort treffen, jeder so wie er ankommt. Wäre Euch das recht?


----------



## lucie (11. Oktober 2013)

.


----------



## Martina H. (11. Oktober 2013)

...ich will auch...

... geht aber leider nicht ....

Trotzdem Euch viel Spass - und trinkt einen Wein für mich mit


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. Oktober 2013)

lucie und Martina H. - es gibt für Samstag keine Ausrede... es wäre SOOOOOOOOO schön wenn Ihr dabei wäret! Bütte bütte!


----------



## Mausoline (11. Oktober 2013)

wer braucht alles eine Übernachtung und von wann bis wann?

Lahmschnecke schick mir nochmal eure Adresse, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich die richtige Seite erwischt hab, dann schau ich mal, ob wir in der Nähe was erwischen.
Ich kann vermutlich erst Freitagmorgen kommen.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. Oktober 2013)

Mausoline, Du hast Mail!

Hier hatte ich angefragt, aber sie hatten nur noch was bis Samstag frei. Vielleicht wäre das was für den Einen oder Anderen.
http://www.nettsrestaurant.de/landhaus.html

Und wie gesagt, bis vor kurzem war auch in unserem Haus www.haus-mandelbluete.de noch eine Wohnung frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich bräuchte Übernachtung von Donnerstag bis Samstag. Also zwei Nächte. Wenn ich noch absagen müsste, würde ich irgendwelche Kosten übernehmen.


----------



## Mausoline (11. Oktober 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> .......http://www.nettsrestaurant.de/landhaus.html.....



 au, des isch mir zu teuer


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. Oktober 2013)

Uns auch, darum die FeWo... dachte da auch eher an die Schweizer... 
Wie gesagt, war von Do bis Sa vor ein paar Tagen noch frei...


----------



## mtbbee (11. Oktober 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Ich habe in einer Weinstube in Neustadt-Mußbach am Donnerstag Abend mal reserviert ....



in Mußbach - Weingut Helmer holen wir immer unseren Wein  

In welcher Weinstube trefft Ihr Euch ?
Füllen ein wenig unsere Vorräte auf und kommen dann vorbei

Edit: habs eine Seite zuvor gefunden: www.eselsburg.de Habe momentan nur Mäusekino dabei - habt nicht gleich entdeckt


----------



## Mausoline (11. Oktober 2013)

.....die haben auch Zimmer 

Morgen find ich mal raus, wo noch was frei ist.

Guts Nächtle


----------



## lucie (12. Oktober 2013)

OT on:

Ich muß hier jetzt mal verraten, daß eine Biketrulla heute älter wird. Ich bin es nicht 
Ihr dürft gern Tips bezüglich des Alters abgeben. Bin mal gespannt, wer bei der Vorstellungsrunde beim Treffen gut aufgepaßt hat... 

Ich wünsche alles Liebe. 

OT off.


----------



## scylla (12. Oktober 2013)

ich hab leider nicht aufgepasst 

Aber dennoch kann ich ja 

*Alles Gute und Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Burzeltag, Martina!*


wünschen!


----------



## rayc (12. Oktober 2013)

Tts, Tts, ist doch ganz einfach!

Alles Gute zum 29igsten! 


Ray


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Oktober 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Pfadfinderin und Chrige - Ich habe in einer Weinstube in Neustadt-Mußbach am Donnerstag Abend mal reserviert, da wir auch erst gegen 20.30 Uhr dort sein werden und ich dann nicht lange nach einem Lokal (und vor allem einen Platz!) rumsuchen will. Habe mal ein paar Plätze mehr reserviert, dann können wir "Anreiser" uns dort treffen, jeder so wie er ankommt. Wäre Euch das recht?



Ich fürchte, Do abend werd ich auf keinen Fall schaffen! Ich schätze, dass wir nicht vor 18 Uhr daheim wegkommen, da brauch ich dann nicht mehr groß essen gehen, da muss es dann eine Käsesemmel unterwegs tun. Aber an einem der anderen Tage gern! Ausser, ich krieg Do frei... aber ich hab ja noch nicht mal gefragt


----------



## Lahmschnecke (12. Oktober 2013)

Biketrulla, alles LIEBE, NETTE, GUTE zum Geburtstag! Ich hatte aufgepasst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (12. Oktober 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> in Mußbach - Weingut Helmer holen wir immer unseren Wein
> 
> In welcher Weinstube trefft Ihr Euch ?
> Füllen ein wenig unsere Vorräte auf und kommen dann vorbei
> ...


 
@ all: Soll ich meine Tischreservierung am Donnerstag mal vergrößern? Und Pfadfinderin, ein später Absacker geht alleweil!
Und ja, die Eselsburg hat Zimmer.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Oktober 2013)

Das werd ich dann spontan entscheiden, je nach dem, wo wir ein Zimmer haben. Groß spazieren fahren mag ich dann nicht mehr, wenn ich eh schon einen Arbeitstag und 500km hinter mir habe.


----------



## Chrige (12. Oktober 2013)

Du kannst mal mit mir rechnen. Es könnte allerdings auch spät werden, da ich auch ca 400km Anfahrt habe. Denke aber, dass ich es bis 20.00 schaffen soll. Vielleicht kommt noch eine Freundin von mir mit. Würde ich aber nich durchgeben.


----------



## Mausoline (12. Oktober 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> @ all: Soll ich meine Tischreservierung am Donnerstag mal vergrößern? Und Pfadfinderin, ein später Absacker geht alleweil!  Mach mal lieber Freitagabend mehr Reservierungen
> 
> 
> 
> Und ja, die Eselsburg hat Zimmer.                _Ich meinte zwar das Weingut, aber wer weiß _



und natürlich der jungen Dame






so ungefähr weiß ichs auch noch, ein bißchen jünger als ich, so knappe 40


----------



## Lahmschnecke (12. Oktober 2013)

Freitagabend Weinstube??? OK, ich kümmere mich drum... 

Biketrulla - wenn Du kommst und lucie mitbringst, dann geben wir Dir einen Abend aus, so als Geburtstagsgeschenk *Köder auswerf*


----------



## murmel04 (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

so nun eine Frage von mir, nachdem ich ja bei 1. Treffen nicht dabei war, hab ich j mal gar keine Ahnung wo ich denn überhaupt hin muss.

BITTE gebt mir mal ein paar Infos. Muss ja dann auch das Navi füttern

und für eine Übernachtung sorgen.

Danke


 @greenhornbiker, also Mensch gib dir einen Ruck und komme


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. Oktober 2013)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> so nun eine Frage von mir, nachdem ich ja bei 1. Treffen nicht dabei war, hab ich j mal gar keine Ahnung wo ich denn überhaupt hin muss.
> 
> ...


 
Neustadt an der Weinstrasse, die "Eselsburg" ist in Neustadt-Mußbach, Kurpfalzstr. 62.


----------



## Biketrulla (13. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die lieben Glückwünsche - nun wird das Leben leichter, hab' ja jetzt Senilenstatus 
 @Lahmschnecke: leider wird das Köderauswerfen nicht helfen, zu der Zeit ist bei uns immer viel zu tun und daher kein Urlaub zu bekommen.  

Ansonsten wären wir bestimmt dabei   - auch ohne Köder


----------



## Mausoline (13. Oktober 2013)

Also.... ich hab mal ein paar Ferienwohnungen angefragt.

Bis jetzt hab ich zur Auswahl:

Bei Lahmschnecke im Haus ist noch eine für 2 Pers. frei (Goldberg), dazu könnte man 1 Zi. für 2 Personen dazunehmen, das Bad sei aber sehr klein. Kosten 2 Pers 50,-, jede weitere 10,-/Nacht

Dann hab ich ein Haus, ca. 1,3km von dieser Weinstube weg , die hat eine Wohnung für 4 Pers. frei und eine für 2 Pers., 59,-/2 Pers. + jede weitere 15,-/Nacht
http://www.kathrinenhof.net/page1.php

Vielleicht hab ich heut abend noch ein paar Angebote 

 @Pfadfinderin 
hast du schon selber geschaut, oder?

bis später, ich fahr jetzt ne Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Oktober 2013)

@ Mausoline
Danke der Nachfrage! Ja, ich schau selber, aber auch erst kurzfristig. Ich will kein gebuchtes Zimmer an der Backe haben, wenn´s dann 3 Tage regnet. Ich schau auch eher nach einer Pension als nach einer FeWo. Hab nämlich keine Lust, für die paar Tage mich auch selber um Frühstück zu kümmern.
Schläfst du nicht in deinem WoMo?


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. Oktober 2013)

!. Es wird nicht 3 Tage regnen, gibt´s nicht in der Südpfalz.
2. Sollte es doch mal regnen haben wir ein Alternativprogramm: Radeln im Dahner Felsenland und anschließend die weltbeste Sauna ins Dahn.
3. Sollte es so regnen dass biken gar nicht möglich: Ausgedehntes Mittagessen im "l´ange" in Wissembourg (lecker!), bisle durchs Elsaß schlendern.
4. Da es Option 3 (= nicht radeln) nicht gibt, wird eh geradelt. Egal wo.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. Oktober 2013)

Biketrulla schrieb:


> Danke für die lieben Glückwünsche - nun wird das Leben leichter, hab' ja jetzt Senilenstatus
> @_Lahmschnecke_: leider wird das Köderauswerfen nicht helfen, zu der Zeit ist bei uns immer viel zu tun und daher kein Urlaub zu bekommen.
> 
> Ansonsten wären wir bestimmt dabei   - auch ohne Köder


 
Schade - Versuch war´s wert. Seeeehr schade! 

Ich hoffe Du hast Dich von Deiner runden Feier erholt... und willkommen im Club eines echt starken Jahrgangs!


----------



## Mausoline (13. Oktober 2013)

Also wer Interesse an FeWo hat bitte melden 

Wer lieber Zimmer will, hab da jetzt auch mehrere Adressen, so 30 bis 35  im DZ im Weingut in Mußbach, da wo die Weinstube von Lahmschnecke ist, bitte melden.

Wär doch schöner, wenn wir alle im Gleichen unterkommen könnten 

Mir wäre mit Frühstück auch lieber


----------



## murmel04 (14. Oktober 2013)

Also ich hätte auch gerne ein Zimmerchen mit frühstück!


Hoffe ihr habt noch die ein oder andere Adresse für mich.


Und auch viel Geduld und Nerven!!!


Grüssle


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Oktober 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> 2. Sollte es doch mal regnen haben wir ein Alternativprogramm: Radeln im Dahner Felsenland und anschließend die weltbeste Sauna ins Dahn.



Wenn es regnet, ist die Sauna und auch das Schwimmbad in der Regel überfüllt, d.h. man bekommt keinen Spind mehr. Da heißt es früh genug da sein. Wir haben diesbezüglich schon Lehrgeld bezahlt als wir dieses Jahr einen Regentag im Dahner Felsenland in der Sauna verbringen wollten.

Zum Essen kann ich die Pizzeria im Sportpark Dahn übrigens sehr empfehlen. Reservierung ist allerdings erforderlich, da sie sehr beliebt und entsprechend gut frequentiert ist. 

Ansonsten kann man noch ins Outlet nach Zweibrücken fahren. Ist ca. 50 km von Dahn entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (14. Oktober 2013)

...........oder zum Schukauf nach


http://www.schuhmeile-hauenstein.de/


----------



## Chrige (15. Oktober 2013)

Also wir kommen zu zweit . Eine meiner besten Freundinnen kommt auch mit. Sie ist zwar nicht im Forum anzutreffen, hoffe aber, dass das für euch ok ist.
Wir bräuchten also ein Zimmer vom 31.10.-2.11. (2 Nächte). Kannst du etwas organisieren @Mausoline oder sollen wir selber schauen? Wir sind nicht so anspruchsvoll (Zimmer, FeWo, was es gerade so gibt). Und wenn alles andere ausgebucht ist, nehmen wir auch das Zimmer, das Lahmschnecke extra für uns Schweizer rausgesucht hat .

Ich freu mich, dich Mausoline wieder zu sehen und alle anderen kennenzulernen.
Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (15. Oktober 2013)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Also ich hätte auch gerne ein Zimmerchen mit frühstück!......Grüssle



möchtest du ein Einzelzimmer oder würdest du auch mit mir zusammen ein DZ nehmen?
dann schau ich mal, ob wir mit Chrige und Co. im gleichen Haus unterkommen.

 @Chrige
freu mich auch


----------



## Lahmschnecke (16. Oktober 2013)

@ chrige - super! Das heißt Ihr seid dann auch am Donnerstag Abend in der Eselsburg schon dabei? Ab 20 Uhr ist der Tisch reseviert. mtbbee hat sich mit Männe auch angekündigt. Noch jemand, der schon Donnerstag Abend ankommt? 
Großer Tisch für Freitag Abend ist auch reserviert  
Gruß und Winke!


----------



## Chrige (16. Oktober 2013)

Ja, wir werden am Donnerstag Abend ankommen. Keine Ahnung wann, da es drauf ankommt, wann wir aus dem Büro kommen und wie die Situation auf den Strassen ist. Übrigens, weiss jemand, welche Autobahn am wenigsten Verkehr hat: A81 Singen - Stuttgart - Karlsruhe, A5 Basel - Karlsruhe oder A35 über Frankreich Basel - Strassbourg - Landau? Kilometer und Zeit gibt Google Maps etwa gleichviel an für jede Route. Nur gibt es ja jeweils Baustellen, Feierabendverkehr...

Wann kommen eigentlich Mausoline und murmel? Ich habe irgendwie den Überblick verloren. Nur dass wir dann nicht ganz alleine uns am Freitag im Wald verirren .


----------



## Lahmschnecke (16. Oktober 2013)

Alle 3 Fahralternativen sind mit Stau verbunden; ich würde über die französische Seite fahren (mit Stau um Strasbourg), was aber vielleicht an meinem zweiten Pass liegt . 

A bientôt!


----------



## murmel04 (16. Oktober 2013)

also ich die murmel komme erst am Freitag im laufe des Vormittags.

Wird mir am Donnerstagabend einfach zu stressig.

Arbeit ja bis min. 16.30 Uhr, dann muss ich evtl. den Jungs den Kühlschrank füllen, aufgestanden bin ich schon um 3 Uhr Nachts und dann noch ca. 200 km fahrt ist mir dann einfach to much.

Ach ja, Einzel oder Doppelzimmer egal, nur bequem bitte...

Bin echt schon gespannt was auf mich zukommt


----------



## Mausoline (16. Oktober 2013)

Also ich komm Freitagmorgens zu einem dann ausgemachten Treffpunkt 

 @Chrige und @Murmel - hier ein paar Zimmervermieter, bitte kurz, auch gern per Mail oder PN, Nachricht, wo ich mal 2 DZ buchen soll bzw. mal anfragen soll 
Preislich sind sie alle ähnlich, bzw. wäre der/die Preise ok?
Sind alle in Neustadt-Mußbach, da wo die Weinstube ist  

http://www.gaestehaus-hellmer.de/

http://www.gaestehaus-reber.de/index.html

http://www.weingut-voelcker.de/gaestehaus/gaestehaus.html

http://www.alterwinzerhof.de/zimmer.htm

http://www.gaestehaus-mussbach.de/


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir sieht es so aus, als ob ich weder Do noch Mo frei machen könnte. Daher weiß ich nicht, ob ich mir das wirklich schon wieder antue, für 2,5 Bike-Tage so weit zu fahren. Naja, erstmal sehen, wie das Wetter wird, dann kann ich mich immer noch entscheiden. Nach Südtirol ist es nur 1/2 so weit...


----------



## Silvermoon (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo!

*maleinmisch* 

Bin ja echt am überlegen, ob ich mich bei eurer kleineren Ausgabe des Ladiestreffen noch einklinken soll/darf/kann....
Urlaub für den Freitag, den 1. November wäre jetzt nicht das Problem, da würde ich dann auch vormittags in Ruhe anreisen können - ist ja ein bißel mehr wie ne Stunde Autofahrt von mir.
Habts ihr noch ein Plätzchen frei? 
die Pension "Alter Winzerhof" fand ich ganz nett, preislich moderat und wenns da vielleicht noch ein Einzelzimmer gäbe? (da gabs jetzt auch ne sichere Unterstellmöglichkeit für die Bikes)......oder habt ihr schon wo anders reserviert?

Da könnte ich bei der Gelegenheit mal meine Mit-WP-lerinnen kennenlernen und Mausoline wiedersehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (18. Oktober 2013)

@ Silvermoon, na klar kannste kommen, ich darf ja auch

also auf ich Reise auch am Freitag an, bleibe bis Samstag evtl auch bis Sonntag, aber das entscheide ich nach dem morgigen Abend.


----------



## Silvermoon (18. Oktober 2013)

... naja, damit sichs auch lohnen würde, würde ich auch erst sonntags wieder abreisen und den ganzen Samstag nur biken wollen


----------



## Mausoline (19. Oktober 2013)

2 von 5 Anfragen habe ich Absagen, die Restlichen sind bestimmt beim Herbsten, da warte ich noch ein paar Tage.

 @Silvermoon - es wär super, wenn du kommst

wenns kein Einzelzimmer gibt, nehmen wir ein Mehrbettzimmer oder so, außerdem wollte Bettina auch noch kommen, nur die ist grad noch urlauben.

Wenn ich weiteres weiß, meld ich mich


----------



## murmel04 (19. Oktober 2013)

ok danke.

Mausoline hab dir noch ne PN geschrieben

Schönes sonniges WE an alle


----------



## Bettina (20. Oktober 2013)

Ihr seid ja schon fleißig am planen! Sehr schön 

Ich bin auch dabei  Ich komme Freitag ganz früh und bleibe bis zur Sonntagstour. Ich gehöre bergauf nicht zu den Schnellen, da hat auch der Urlaub nichts dran ändern können. Ich bin nur zweimal aufs MTB gekommen und bin mega-langsam den Berg rauf.  Also wer noch mit will und am überlegen ist, dem sei empfohlen sich warm anzuziehen um beim Warten nicht auszukühlen oder einfach langsam treten 

Gruß Bettina


----------



## murmel04 (20. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Bettina,

na dann sind wir ja schon zu 2. Bin bergauf auch ne Schnecke, bestimmt noch viel langsamer als du. Also du wirst nicht alleine sein

Bei mir wird  es bis dahin auch nicht besser werden, komme ja jetzt wg. Dunkelheit nur noch am WE zum biken und wenn dann so ein Wetter ist wie heute, fällt das auch noch flach sch,... Dauerregen.

Bergab na schaun wir mal, ob ich Angsthase zu Hause lassen kann.

Also dann auf die Langsamen auch die muss es geben.


----------



## Silvermoon (21. Oktober 2013)

*@ Mausoline:
*
Hat sich schon was wegen der Zimmer ergeben? Wie schon geschrieben komme ich gerne zu eurem kleinen Ladies Treffen Revival 
Würde auch freitags vormittags anreisen, weil ich frei haben könnte.... 
Ich würde mir aber wirklich gerne ein EZ wünschen und mit Frühstück. Mehr brauch ich nicht zum glücklich und zufrieden sein fern ab der Heimat 

Liebe Grüße....silvermoon


PS: @ Murmel und Bettina: auch die Langsamen kommen an


----------



## murmel04 (21. Oktober 2013)

@Silvermoon, jep auch wir werden ankommen, und ihr die schnellen werdet auf uns warten


Ich bitte auch ein Einzelzimmer, habe seit dem WE einen netten echt aufdringlichen wiederlichen Husten, und so wie ich meinen Kadaver kenne ist der bis nächste Woche nicht weg und daher wird sich jede freuen, die mit mir ins Zimmer muss und dann vollgebellt wird

Bin echt schon gespannt wie eine Flitzebogen, was da auf mich zukommt


----------



## Silvermoon (21. Oktober 2013)

@ murmel: ... ich mag aber nicht von dir angebellt werden 

Und, ich kann auch langsam.... gucken, Natur genießen, Schwätzchen halten.... auch das gehört definitiv zu ner Mädelstour 
Muss nicht alles schnell schnell gehen. Aber... ich nehm dich auch gerne in meinen kleinen  Windschatten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (21. Oktober 2013)

Windschatten, mal schaun ob ich darauf zurückkomme

Und bellen, ich hoffe es wird besser, aber ganz weg, wird es nicht sein, das wird mich jetzt ne lange Zeit gegleiten


----------



## Silvermoon (21. Oktober 2013)

Dann wünsche ich dir gute Besserung!!!
Husten ist echt nicht schön  
Hoffentlich ist das bis dahin so einigermaßen weg, du Arme 

Mir hat immer so ein Hustensaft mit Efeuextrakt geholfen... Prospan heißt der.


Ich hab aber wirklich nur nen kleine Windschatten *grins*


----------



## Mausoline (21. Oktober 2013)

So Mädels,

ich hab leider bisher noch kein Zimmer gefunden 

bitte murmel und silvermoon in emails schauen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. Oktober 2013)

Mal kurz off-topic...

Hat jmd von der "Bayern-Fraktion" Lust und Zeit in der Gegend Tegernsee/Chiemsee/Schliersee am Donnerstag oder Freitag ne Tour zu drehen ? 
Hab mir spontan Urlaub genommen um ein letztes mal das schöne Wetter zu genießen 
Bin auch gerne für tolle Tourenvorschläge offen (falls nix `zammen geht)  weil ich mich noch gar nicht auskenne 

Grüße vom greenhorn


----------



## murmel04 (23. Oktober 2013)

Grennhornbiker ist das nicht die falsche Ecke ?
Komm doch zu uns, Mensch Silvermoon kommt auch!

In die Ecke kannste doch immer noch


----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. Oktober 2013)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Grennhornbiker ist das nicht die falsche Ecke ?
> Komm doch zu uns, Mensch Silvermoon kommt auch!
> 
> In die Ecke kannste doch immer noch


  Geht um diese Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (23. Oktober 2013)

Ok, und wie sieht es dann mit nächster Woche aus ?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich nehm das Bike mal mit (bin nächstes Wochenende sowieso in der Pfalz) und dann entscheide ich spontan je nach Wetter und wie die Touren ausfallen ob ich mitfahre und an welchen Tagen


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir wächst der Neid! Das Leben ist so ungerecht!


----------



## Silvermoon (23. Oktober 2013)

murmel und ich haben jetzt mal zwei Zimmer in Neustadt - Haardt reserviert. Es war sonst nix mehr zu finden. Eine Anfrage in Mußbach selber steht noch aus. Falls wir da was bekommen können, sind wir natürlich auch in Mußbach. Aber ich sag euch, die Nadel im berühmten Heuhaufen wäre sicherlich einfacher zu finden als 2 EZ in Mußbach.....


----------



## Bikebetti (23. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
Würde auch gern mitkommen , könnte aber erst am Freitag anreisen ,würde überall auch mit in einer Fewo wohnen ,kann auch zur Not noch nach Hause fahren , da ich es nicht so weit habe , schöner wäre aber schon vor Ort bleiben zu können. 
Gruß bikebetti


----------



## Mausoline (23. Oktober 2013)

hmmm.....wir haben jetzt zu einer kleinen FeWo noch ein extra Zimmer dazubekommen, die ist von Fr. auf Sa. mit 4 belegt, aber von Sa. auf So. wären wir bis jetzt nur zu zweit  da könntest du auf jeden Fall eine Nacht bleiben (ich muß natürlich erst die Vermieterin fragen)

.........und wenn noch jemand mitkommt, können wir nochmal nach FeWo gucken, das schien bisher einfacher zu sein 

Bis bald


----------



## Bikebetti (24. Oktober 2013)

@Mausoline,
Du hast eine pm,
Gruß bikebetti


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab jetzt beschlossen, es bleiben zu lassen. Ich bekomme keinen Urlaub, der Wetterbericht ist durchwachsen und für 2,5 Tage ist mir das echt zu stressig. 
Ich wünsche euch schöne Touren und viel Spaß!


----------



## Mausoline (24. Oktober 2013)

Schade, aber wenn du ein ander Mal den Weg in die Pfalz antrittst dann sag Bescheid


----------



## Chrige (24. Oktober 2013)

Schade, hätte dich gerne kennengelernt. Falls es dich aber mal in die Schweiz verschlägt, kannst du mir ja Bescheid geben. Ist ja auch etwas näher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Oktober 2013)

Ja, mach ich beides gerne!

Ich hab jetzt schon 3x einen Anlauf gemacht, auf den Grischa-Trails eine 3-Tagestour zu machen, aber irgendwas ist immer, entweder das Wetter schlecht oder die Seilbahn zu oder ein Erdrutsch. Irgendwie mag uns die Gegend nicht   Aber vielleicht wage ich ja nochmal einen Anlauf.

Pfalz auf jeden Fall, vielleicht sieht es Ostern besser aus. Aber nach 2 Monaten in einem neuen Job muss man halt Zugeständnisse machen. Ansonsten hab ich es aber gut getroffen.


----------



## Silvermoon (25. Oktober 2013)

murmel und ich sind untergebracht, sie konnte tatsächlich noch 2 EZ ergattern 
Also, Mädels, *wir koooooommen!!!*
Freu mich schon euch kennen zu lernen bzw. Mausoline wieder zu sehen


----------



## mtbbee (26. Oktober 2013)

Wollte nur vermelden, dass unser Pfalz Aufenthalt heute Abend "geplatzt" ist. Bei uns kam was dazwischen, so dass wir die Ferienwohnung absagen mussten  ist einfach höhere Gewalt
Ich wünsche euch ganz viel Spaß und werde die Tage an Euch bzw. den Spaß den Ihr dort habt, denken.
Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## Bettina (27. Oktober 2013)

Hi Bee, das ist aber schade.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. Oktober 2013)

mtbbee - das ist aber nicht schön... schade!
Jetzt ist mein Schatz der einzige Mann... ob ihm das so passt? Und den anderen Mädels??


----------



## Bettina (27. Oktober 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Jetzt ist mein Schatz der einzige Mann... ob ihm das so passt? Und den anderen Mädels??


Zur Not wäre ein lieber Freund von mir auch schwer interessiert mit zu kommen


----------



## Mausoline (27. Oktober 2013)

Eigentlich ist es doch viel öfters so, dass man als Frau die Einzigste in einer Männergruppe ist, oder?

also mich störts nicht, wir brauchen vielleicht mal einen Wasserträger, sprich Fotograf, oder so


----------



## Silvermoon (27. Oktober 2013)

@ Lahmschnecke: Da muss er jetzt durch  ...gibt schlimmeres


----------



## Chrige (27. Oktober 2013)

Wir sind auch ganz lieb...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (27. Oktober 2013)

na hat da jemand Zweifel daran, dass wir lieb sind


----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. Oktober 2013)

Er stürzt sich - achselzuckend - in dieses Abenteuer  !


----------



## murmel04 (27. Oktober 2013)

na vielleicht will er dann nur noch mit Mädels fahren


----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. Oktober 2013)

@Murmel : Gelächter von hinten


----------



## murmel04 (27. Oktober 2013)

sagt mal, was anderes.

Ich hab nur Knieprodektoren, die ich meist nie trage. Langt das oder muss ich mir noch was zulegen

außer einen Käfig für den Angsthasen.


----------



## HiFi XS (27. Oktober 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es doch viel öfters so, dass man als Frau die Einzigste in einer Männergruppe ist, oder?
> 
> also mich störts nicht, wir brauchen vielleicht mal einen Wasserträger, sprich Fotograf, oder so



Word!  (auch wenn ich nicht mit zum Treffen kann lese ich mit vieler Eifersucht mit)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo HiF iXS,
ich schlage vor, du meldest dich einfach bei uns, wenn du in Berlin mal wieder die Freigabe erhältst in den Süden zu reisen und dann stellen wir was auf die Beine....so ein Event kann man doch öfters machen


----------



## Mausoline (27. Oktober 2013)

murmel04 schrieb:


> ....Ich hab nur Knieprodektoren, die ich meist nie trage. Langt das oder ..........



hab ich sowas  ich hätt noch ein paar alte Volleyballknieschoner 

Nimms mit, ist wie ein Käfig


----------



## Bettina (28. Oktober 2013)

murmel04 schrieb:


> sagt mal, was anderes.
> 
> Ich hab nur Knieprodektoren, die ich meist nie trage. Langt das oder muss ich mir noch was zulegen
> 
> außer einen Käfig für den Angsthasen.



Knieprotektoren wärmen die Knie, das können wir brauchen!


----------



## Chrige (28. Oktober 2013)

Wir haben beide keine Knieprotektoren (ok, ok, meinen Knien sieht man's an). Ich hätte auch nur Volleyball- und Inlineschoner zuhause. Aufgrund von zwei Stürzen kürzlich bin ich allerdings entschlossen, mir Knieprotektoren anzuschaffen. Vielleicht schaffe ich das ja noch bis Donnerstag.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe mir nach dem LO-Treffen Schoner gekauft, weil fast alle welche hatten, aber noch nicht angehabt. Nehm sie mal mit... leider kann ich sie nicht so schön am Oberrohr befestigen wie Scylla das immer macht, sie müssen halt in den Rucksack. Aber da wir eh Klamotten zum Wechseln brauchen ist das dann wurscht. 

Chrige, Du hast Mail.

Scylla - wie sieht es mit Euch aus, plant Ihr einen Tag mitzufahren?

Noch mal was Organisatorisches: Wann wollt Ihr denn am Freitag Abend einkehren? Es wird ja dank Winterzeit schon früh dunkel, und ich schätze wir werden Hunger haben... 18 Uhr?? Oder eher 19 Uhr?? Und könnt ihr noch mal durchzählen - ich hab für 10 Personen reserviert. Wenns mehr werden rutschen wir halt zusammen, oder?

Gruß!


----------



## Bettina (28. Oktober 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Noch mal was Organisatorisches: ... Es wird ja dank Winterzeit schon früh dunkel...


Deshalb sollten wir nicht zu spät losradeln, schließlich wollen wir ja auch unterwegs einkehren/pausieren!  

Ich denke aber 19 Uhr ist OK, da wir ja s.o. 

Anzahl:
Lahmschnecke +1
Mausoline 
Bettina
Chrige +1
Murmel
Silvermoon
Bikebetti
Summe: 9

aber da war noch wer


----------



## Lahmschnecke (28. Oktober 2013)

Danke fürs zählen, Bettina!

Also wer am Freitag Abend noch mit Futtern will, bitte melden!


----------



## Chrige (28. Oktober 2013)

Wir (Fränzi und ich) futtern mit. Ach ja, noch eine Frage, nehmt ihr Licht mit?
Gruss,
Christine


----------



## Mausoline (28. Oktober 2013)

Vorsichtshalber Licht mitbringen


----------



## Silvermoon (28. Oktober 2013)

Gut, dass du mich daran erinnerst  Hätte ich wahrscheinlich vergessen....
Kommt gleich auf meine Packliste mit drauf. 
Wie wäre es noch mit ner Tüte Sonnenschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (28. Oktober 2013)

ok also an Licht hätte ich echt nicht gedacht.

Bin ne alte Frau, die liegt wenns dunkel ist schon im Bett

Glaube so langsam brauch ich auch ne Liste


----------



## Silvermoon (28. Oktober 2013)

Packe nur noch mit Packliste, sonst geht immer was vergessen und bleibt zu Hause liegen  
...aber Licht stand bis dato auch noch nicht drauf - aber jetzt


----------



## Bettina (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich bringe uns für den Freitag einen Track mit, der uns zur Hohen Loog führt. Mausoline und ich starten um 9:30 an der Pension mit einem ruhigen Einrollen. Wenn jemand eine Version mit 280 hm mehr haben will, kann ich die gerne zuschicken, dazu bitte eine Mail schicken! Dann würden wir uns an der Hohen Loog treffen.


----------



## murmel04 (29. Oktober 2013)

hallo zusammen, 

silvermoon und meine wenigkeit kommen ja erst im laufe des vormittags/mittags an.

habt ihr für uns einen kleinen Einrolltip. Nicht ganz so dolle bitte, sonst bin ich gleich platt und muss am Samstag im Zimmer bleiben

Würde ja selbst was an Tracks suchen, aber wenn man sich so gar nicht auskennt, hats wenig sinn.

danke

oh man ich bin schon so gespannt,  und ob ich da auch nur ein wenig mithalten kann


----------



## Silvermoon (29. Oktober 2013)

@ murmel: 

Hast du etwa so ein hochmodernes GPS Teilchen????  Das wäre ja super!
Oh je, ich gehöre immer noch zu der Kartenfraktion, und ja, ich steh auch dazu


----------



## Mausoline (29. Oktober 2013)

Silvermoon und murmel04
ihr habt ne email


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Oktober 2013)

Bin noch unschlüssig ob ich das Rad mitnehme und wenn ob Freitag oder Samstag mitfahren 
Sind die Touren im Rahmen vom Ladies Treffen und wenn dann welcher Gruppe gleich zu setzen  ?


----------



## murmel04 (30. Oktober 2013)

@Silvermoon, ja hab ich ð³ verfahren wird trotzdem oft.

Karten hab ich von hier, verlasse mich aber oft auf meinen Orientierungssinn, ja obwohl weiblich doch vorhanden ð

Greenhorn-biker Mensch gib dir nen ruck, vielleicht die einzige MÃ¶glichkeit Silvermoon und mich kennenzulernen!

Und keine sorge, der Bremsklotz bin ich! Auf und abwÃ¤rts !!!

Mache mir Ã¼brigens auch Gedanken ob ich da mithalten kannð³

Also los komm schon


----------



## scylla (30. Oktober 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Scylla - wie sieht es mit Euch aus, plant Ihr einen Tag mitzufahren?
> !



danke für die Einladung, aber die Wettervorhersage motiviert mich leider so überhaupt nicht. 
Ich drück euch die Daumen, dass es doch nicht so wird wie wetter.com das behauptet und wünsch euch viel Spaß (egal ob auf dem Bike oder in der Sauna)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (30. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> danke für die Einladung, aber die Wettervorhersage motiviert mich leider so überhaupt nicht.
> ...



Mich motivieren die Mitbikerinnen


----------



## Chrige (30. Oktober 2013)

Bettina, Mausoline, Lahmschnecke, ihr habt mail...
Das Wetter muss einfach mitspielen und sonst fahren wir spontan in die Schweiz. Hier soll es gut sein .


----------



## Lahmschnecke (30. Oktober 2013)

Habe es Mausoline und Co. schon per Mail mitgeteilt: Ich bin leider raus, habe Grippe, bin auch nicht arbeiten.

Murmel - ich hatte mir zum Ladiestreffen (mein Erstes)genau die gleichen Gedanken gemacht wie Du - und alles war super! Bergab war ich eine der langsamsten (fuhr immer hinter Greenhorn, das war lustig!), bergauf ging es besser. Aber es wurde jederzeit und laufend auf alle immer wieder gewartet, nie hat einer gemeckert und gezickt wurde schon gar nicht. 

Mach Dir nicht ins Hemd, ist nicht notwendig, Du wirst viel Spaß haben! Glaubs mir! Leider bin ich nun nicht dabei, was mich tierisch mopst!


----------



## Bettina (30. Oktober 2013)

Chrige schrieb:


> ...sonst fahren wir spontan in die Schweiz. Hier soll es gut sein .



Wo sollen wir hinkommen? 

Nix da, Wetter wird gut -für November.


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Oktober 2013)

murmel04 schrieb:


> @Silvermoon, ja hab ich ð³ verfahren wird trotzdem oft.
> 
> Karten hab ich von hier, verlasse mich aber oft auf meinen Orientierungssinn, ja obwohl weiblich doch vorhanden ð



 Orientierungssinn ist bei mir auch relativ gut ausgeprÃ¤gt und meine KartenlesefÃ¤higkeiten haben sich im Laufe der Zeit gut entwickelt.



murmel04 schrieb:


> Greenhorn-biker Mensch gib dir nen ruck, vielleicht die einzige MÃ¶glichkeit Silvermoon und mich kennenzulernen!



 @ Greenhorn: ...seh ich auch so, also, hopp, komm in die Puschen und in die Pfalz! Idealerweise natÃ¼rlich mit Bike 



murmel04 schrieb:


> Und keine sorge, der Bremsklotz bin ich! Auf und abwÃ¤rts !!!
> 
> Mache mir Ã¼brigens auch Gedanken ob ich da mithalten kannð³



Hey, das wird schon nicht so schlimm. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Frauen in punkto aufeinander warten sehr viel toleranter und geduldiger sind als MÃ¤nner. Mit der MÃ¤delsgruppe, mit der ich immer unterwegs bin, ist das zumindest so. Wir warten immer aufeinander, ob bergauf oder bergab


----------



## murmel04 (30. Oktober 2013)

Lahmschnecke, dann erstmal gute Besserung.

Besteht denn keine Chance, dass es bis Freitag/Samstag besser wird.

Danke für die Aufmunterung, denke das es schon wird. Wenn nicht, dann steht irgendwann in der Zeitung "Mountainbikerin im Wald vergessen"...... nach tagelangem herumirren wohlbehalten aufgefunden.

ne selbst wenn ich ausgesetzt, verloren gehe oder sowas in der Art, ich finde immer wieder Heim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Oktober 2013)

Sorry Mädels bin auch leider raus 
Momentan zuviel Stress auf der Arbeit, komme noch nicht mal abends zum abschalten
Und morgen nach der Arbeit nochma 4-5 Std Autofahrt schaff ich zur Zeit einfach nicht...
Werde deswegen auch nicht mit der besseren Hälfte zu den Schwiegeraltern in die Pfalz fahren, sondern einfach mal fünfe gerade sein und die Seele baumeln lassen 

Trotzdem wünsch ich euch viel Spaß und bringt ein paar tolle Bilder mit


----------



## Chrige (30. Oktober 2013)

Schade könnt ihr greenhorn und Lahmschnecke nicht dabei sein.

Mein Bike und Gepäck ist im Auto verstaut. Freu mich riesig! Und ja, weshalb sollten wir nicht aufeinander warten? Ich reagiere allergisch auf alle, die mit Gruppen mitfahren aber nicht auf Langsamere warten können. Sollen die doch alleine fahren .

Freu mich, euch alle bald kennenzulernen.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Lahmschnecke (31. Oktober 2013)

Mein Mann und ich haben uns gestern Abend über die Pfalz unterhalten und alle beide ganz traurig aus der Wäsche geguckt ...
Aber der Infekt muß ordentlich kuriert werden, sonst zieht sich das ewig hin. Hohe körperliche Belastung mit Schwitzen und wieder auskühlen ist da leider kontraproduktiv. Sorry, murmel.

Chrige, Euch wünsche ich eine gute staufreie Fahrt!

Und bitte macht ein paar Fotos, damit ich meine Wunden lecken kann!

Ach ja, den Tisch für heute Abend habe ich wie gewünscht storniert, zu Zweit bekommt ihr sicher so ein Plätzle. Für morgen Abend ist für 6-8 Personen reserviert, 19 Uhr. Solltet es später werden freut sich die Wirtin, wenn Ihr kurz anruft. 

Gruß von der schniefrotzenden Lahmschnecke


----------



## Bettina (31. Oktober 2013)

Dann versuche ich mal ans Fotografieren zu denken 
Gute Besserung


----------



## Chrige (31. Oktober 2013)

Wir machen schonmal Chaos in der FeWo. Grüsse aus der kalten Pfalz.


----------



## Chrige (2. November 2013)

So, wieder zuhause in der Schweiz. War toll mit euch. Wünsche euch morgen noch einen wunderschönen Tag in der Pfalz.
Gruss Chrige


----------



## murmel04 (3. November 2013)

So auch wieder zuhause, nach Dusche für mich und auch Dusche fürs Bike

muss ich erstmal DANKE sagen an alle die dabei waren - für

ja für eure Geduld, mit meinen beiden ""Schwächen" aber ich arbeite dran.
Hab zwar noch keinen Plan wie, aber na ja, jetzt kann ich ja noch genauer nachfragen......

Danke auch an unsere beiden Planerinnen - war echt Klasse. Auch die kleine Relaxtour heute!!!!

(das nächste mal müssen wir nur den Wettergott bestechen)


Grüßle

Murmel


----------



## Bettina (3. November 2013)

murmel04 schrieb:


> So auch wieder zuhause, nach Dusche für mich und auch Dusche fürs Bike


Meins wollte heute nicht duschen 


murmel04 schrieb:


> muss ich erstmal DANKE sagen an alle die dabei waren.


Auch von mir, war echt schön mit euch 



murmel04 schrieb:


> das nächste mal müssen wir nur den Wettergott bestechen
> Grüßle
> Murmel


Wieso  hat dir heute der Regen gefehlt??


----------



## Mausoline (3. November 2013)

scheeee wars 

und nächstes Jahr im trockenen Zustand nochmal


----------



## murmel04 (3. November 2013)

Bettina schrieb:


> Meins wollte heute nicht duschen
> 
> Auch von mir, war echt schön mit euch
> 
> ...




ne, meinte eigentlich ehr ohne Regen, mal so richtig trocken. Also gaaanz lange kein Wasser von oben, das hat was, wenn das Bike nur staubig wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (4. November 2013)

Guten Morgen an alle tapferen Mitstreiterinnen vom WE,

Nun hab ich gleich mal eine technische Frage!

Bevor ich demnächst einen hörsturz oder wg Lärmbelästigung verhaftet werde, müssen diese Bremsen weg!


Nun soll ja xt werden, aber komplett oder was muss alles raus?
Oder andere Kombi ?

Ne ich werd's nicht selber machen, aber so kann ich sagen was ich will/brauche und bin nicht so ahnungslos!?

Ach ja jetzt hab ich avid elicir 9, echt nervig und quitschig usw

Danke schon mal


----------



## Bettina (4. November 2013)

Hi Murmel,
XT scheint derzeit das Beste zu sein (auch Preis/Leistung). Mir wurde dazu eine Trickstuffscheibe ans Herz gelegt: Super!!
Die Avid hat bei mir nicht gepasst (185 vs. 180)


----------



## Lahmschnecke (4. November 2013)

Bettina schrieb:


> Hi Murmel,
> *Trickstuffscheibe*


 
Hallo Bettina,

Danke erst mal für die vielen Photos aus der Pfalz! Wie bunte Punkte zieht Ihr da durch den Wald, echt nett!
Was ist denn ne Trickstuffscheibe?? Danke für Aufklärung (kann grade nicht googeln).


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. November 2013)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen an alle tapferen Mitstreiterinnen vom WE,
> 
> Nun hab ich gleich mal eine technische Frage!
> 
> ...



Bevor du ne ganze Bremse wegschmeißt, würde ich es erstmal mit anderen Belägen versuchen! Ich hab ne Elixier 5, mein Mann eine Elixier 7, da quietscht nichts! Wenn was quietscht, dann sind das nur die Originalbeläge. Metallbeläge quietschen auch mehr als organische.


----------



## Bettina (4. November 2013)

Hi, gegen Winterdepression sollte man mit Murmel radeln. Sie hat die schönsten Farben 

Trickstuff ist ein Teilehersteller, die Scheibe ist etwas dicker als die Originale und schön steif.


----------



## murmel04 (4. November 2013)

Ja ja die Farben, gut damit man mich wiederfindet wenn ich verloren gehe

Beläge sind jetzt organische drin, die anderen hab ich obwohl neu rein bei Verkauf rausgemacht, die waren ja noch schlimmer.


Finde halt auch die Bremsleistung wenns nass ist echt bescheiden, klar wenn man lang genug bremst geht beides weg.

Ab und an bei normalen Betrieb singt die eine Scheibe auch vorne od hinten weiß ich nicht.

Könnte man auch nur andere Scheiben drauf machen?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. November 2013)

Vielleicht ist ja nur der Bremssattel etwas schief. Mit der Performance sollte alles i.O. sein, selbst auf langen Alpenabfahrten, wenn sie ordentlich warm wird, fehlt sich nix. Vielleicht hat die Scheibe auch einen leichten Schlag? War bei meiner auch leider der Fall, ich hab mein Radl halt beim Versender bestellt, da kann das schon passieren. Ein guter Laden sollte das Problem eigentlich in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## mtbbee (4. November 2013)

XT sind in der Tat super Bremsen, vor Allem wenn man es etwas kräftiger mag und Gewicht nicht das Kriterium ist  
Ich fahre Shimano immer mit organischen Belägen und Magura Storm SL Bremsscheiben - denke aber, dass diese genauso teuer sind wie die Trickstuff (habe ich noch nicht probiert)
Mit den Avid angefangen bei der Elixir 7 bis hin zur XX WC bin ich langfristig nie zurecht gekommen, immer wieder mußte ich die Bremskolben sensibilisieren, da immer wieder ein Kolben geklemmt hat. Mit Shimano war dies nie der Fall und mit Formula  (bisher) auch nicht.

Könntet Ihr nicht noch ein paar unverfängliche Bilder so als Trostpflaster einstellen, dass nicht KommenKönnenTeilnehmerinnen teilhaben können ?


----------



## Silvermoon (4. November 2013)

So, nachdem ich den vorhandenen Schlafmangel nachholen konnte und heute Nacht wie ein Murmeltier geschlafen habe (im eigenen Bett ruht es sich doch am besten ), möchte ich mich hier auch mal für das tolle WE in der Pfalz bedanken! Es war sehr schön (bis auf das Wetter am Samstag, aber da hatten wir alle keinen Einfluss drauf - aber scheeee war´s trotzdem), ihr ward alle supernett (ich hab mich pudelwohl gefühlt) und die Touren waren klasse. Ich muss da unbedingt noch mal hin - sozusagen ein Revival vom Revival, aber bei schönem Wetter 

Ein dickes Dankeschön an Bettina und Mausoline für die tolle Tourenplanung und die abendliche Einkehr in Mußbach´s Lokalitäten 

Und @ murmel: stimmt, du warst das farbenfrohste Highlight an diesem regnerischen und grauen Samstag 

Und an die Schweizer Fraktion: Grüße in die Schweiz 

Freu mich schon auf die Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (4. November 2013)

Ja ja meine Jacke, mit den hässlichen Flecken 

Gewaschen ist sie, aber raus ist es nicht was ich di gesehen habe

Hab schon eine Mail geschrieben, bin gespannt was rauskommt

Ja unsere Schweizer, Silvermoon da gehn wir mal hin, oder?!


----------



## Silvermoon (4. November 2013)

na, da bin ich auch mal gespannt.


----------



## Silvermoon (4. November 2013)

*@Bettina:* Danke für die tollen Fotos  
Na, ihr hattet ja am Sonntag doch noch super Wetter und richtig Spaß! Musste mal an euch denken, als ich sonntags früh auf dem Heimweg war und es auf der AB nur geregnet hatte


----------



## Mausoline (4. November 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> *@Bettina:* Danke für die tollen Fotos
> Na, ihr hattet ja am Sonntag doch noch super Wetter und richtig Spaß! Musste mal an euch denken, als ich sonntags früh auf dem Heimweg war und es auf der AB nur geregnet hatte



 Wir sind im größten Regen losgeradelt, haben einen Trail teilweise hochgeschoben und wurden oben von der Sonne und vom Wind empfangen. Der Abfahrtstrail hatte alles...Kehren zum Fahren und nicht fahren  und unten war er so schmal und glitschig, da stand das Wasser auf den Blättern 

Ansonsten fand ich das Wetter nicht so schlimm. Der verregnete Samstag war temperaturmäßig ok und wir haben uns tapfer über Stock und Stein und Blätter geschlagen, bergauf wie bergab 
Der Freitag war kalt, aber wir habens ordentlich krachen lassen. Im Großen und Ganzen wars die Tourengruppenrunde (Einstieg abgeändert) vom Samstag beim LO-Treffen. Bei der Abfahrt zum Naturfreundehaus wurds dann schon dämmrig und es hatte, glaub ich, noch so ca. 6° brrrr. Da Feiertag war, war Menschenmäßig die Hölle los, aber wir sind überall freundlich durchgelassen worden...."Das sind ja lauter Frauen" hörte man nicht nur einmal, wir wurden gefragt wo wir herkommen und was wir machen, wenn wir einen Platten haben 

Ein großes *DANKE* an Lahmschnecke für die Reservierung in der Weinstube und den Tipp für die FeWo. Ein geniales Ambiente, supersüsse Wohnung, stimmig eingerichtet und supernette Vermieter. Auf die Frage nach der Rechnung kam die Antwort "Rot, Weiß oder Sekt"  gell Bettina  und der Begrüßungsrote schmeckte auch sehr gut. Es ist von verschiedenen Seiten schon in Erwägung gezogen worden, alle 3 FeWos gleichzeitig zu mieten, um den Innenhof ausgiebig mitnutzen zu können 

und natürlich ein großes *DANKE* an Bettina fürs Frühstückmachen...lecker wars.

Alles in allem nochmal scheeeee wars  mit euch....und es sind noch so viele Wege noch nicht von uns befahren worden


----------



## Mausoline (4. November 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> ......Könntet Ihr nicht noch ein paar unverfängliche Bilder so als Trostpflaster einstellen, dass nicht KommenKönnenTeilnehmerinnen teilhaben können ?



Das ist halt ein bißle schwierig wegen der Gesichtserkennung  vielleicht finden wir aber noch was


----------



## Silvermoon (4. November 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wir sind im größten Regen losgeradelt .....



....was man den wunderschönen Bildern, die ich gerade runtergeladen habe, so mal gar nicht ansieht 

Bin beim weiteren Befahren der restlichen Wege gerne wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (4. November 2013)

@Silvermoon: den häßlichen Regen wollte ich nicht wieder auf meiner Kamera haben 

Wenn du beim nächsten mal dabei bist, bitte auch etwas bunter gekleidet  
 @mtbbee: ich find noch was, muss aber erst daheim sein


----------



## murmel04 (4. November 2013)

Da wäre ich auch dabei wenn ich darf


----------



## Lahmschnecke (4. November 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ... kam die Antwort "Rot, Weiß oder Sekt"  gell Bettina  und der Begrüßungsrote schmeckte auch sehr gut.


 
  Ich wußte doch, ich hab was versäumt


----------



## murmel04 (4. November 2013)

Na mal schaun wer meine Jacke toppen kann


----------



## Silvermoon (4. November 2013)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Na mal schaun wer meine Jacke toppen kann



 .... hatte ich dir nicht erzählt, dass ich zufälligerweise genau die Gleiche besitze  Also, ich kann auch auf bunt und farbenfroh machen. Na und mein pinkfarbener Pseudospritzschutz war doch auch ein Farbtupfer, wenn auch nur ein ganz ganz kleiner in der großen grauen Welt


----------



## murmel04 (4. November 2013)

Meine hat jetzt hässliche Flecken

Aber ich hab sie noch in einer anderen Kombi

Oder besser ist, wir brauchen das nächste mal keine Jacken


----------



## Mausoline (4. November 2013)

Ok noch ein paar Bildsche, ich opfere mich, bin ja nicht wirklich fotogen 

FREITAG




SAMSTAG




SONNTAG


----------



## Silvermoon (4. November 2013)

ich finde die Fotos toll


----------



## Lahmschnecke (4. November 2013)

Die rosa Jacke zum rosa Punkt auf dem Baum ist wirklich gekonnt!

Schöne Bilder! Sieht gut aus, Mausoline


----------



## murmel04 (4. November 2013)

Stimmt tolle Fotos !!!'

Wollte dich schon fragen wer das auf dem 1.bild ist, sieht auf dem Handy aus wie jemand mit fullface
Aber beim 2x Hinschauen nun tja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (4. November 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Die rosa Jacke zum rosa Punkt auf dem Baum ist wirklich gekonnt!
> 
> Schöne Bilder! Sieht gut aus, Mausoline



wenn mans genau nimmt: Pink und roter Punkt 

Danke für die Fotos an Bettina  bei meinem Selbstauslöser hab ich leider nur 10 sec. das reicht nicht wirklich, um diese Positionen einzunehmen


----------



## scylla (4. November 2013)

schöne bilder, mausoline 

toll, dass ihr so viel spaß hattet, auch wenn das wetter nicht so mitspielen wollte. ich hab auf der warmen couch öfter mal an euch gedacht


----------



## Bettina (4. November 2013)

Und hier noch was vom Freitag, den Weg kennt ihr vom LO Treffen:





Und Sonntag durch wunderschönen Kiefernwald


----------



## Bettina (4. November 2013)

Übrigens haben wir in der letzten Einkehr draußen sitzend die Sonne genossen und noch mehr .


----------



## Chrige (4. November 2013)

Wuah, da hattet ihr ja gestern schönes Weter . DANKE ALLEN für das tolle Wochenende! Uns hat's riesig Spass gemacht. Danke Bettina und Mausoline für's Organisieren und für's Frühstück! Unsere Wohnung war wirklich gemütlich. Ich habe mich auch gefreut, Silvermoon und murmel kennenzulernen. Und wirklich, ihr seid immer herzlichst in der Schweiz eingeladen. Bei uns in der Umgebung gibt es auch Trails, die nicht nur steil rauf oder runter gehen. Wir würden sicher was passendes finden.
murmel, mach weiter so und lass dich von niemandem entmutigen. 

Sobald ich zuhause ein paar Minuten habe (sitze gerade in England fest) werde ich auch noch Fotos hochladen.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## mtbbee (4. November 2013)

lecker Bilder  weiter so


----------



## Silvermoon (5. November 2013)

Hab hier für alle mal eine kleine Fotocollage gezaubert ​


​

....und für die Nichtdabeigewesenen ein kleiner Eindruck dessen, wie schön es doch trotz Regen war - der Spaß kam jedenfalls nie zu kurz ​

_PS: Hab jetzt darauf verzichtet die Gesichter unkenntlich zu machen, da die Qualität eh nicht die beste ist dank Handy...... hoffe, das ist ok so..._


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. November 2013)

Hach, hattet Ihr es gut!
Schöne Fotos.


----------



## Mausoline (5. November 2013)

Bei der nächsten Gelegenheit sind wir wieder dort 

Für nächsten Sommer haben wir schon fast gebucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (5. November 2013)

und diesmal mit Sonne


----------



## Silvermoon (5. November 2013)

Da bin ich gerne wieder dabei 

Aber, ja, dann bitte mit ganz viel Sonnenschein 

Och, und mit murmel zieh ich auch gerne wieder in das super Hotel   ...haste dut demacht


----------



## murmel04 (5. November 2013)

und dazwischen besuchen wir mal Chirge in der Schweiz


----------



## Chrige (5. November 2013)

Genau und wir kommen dafür mal bei Sonnenschein in die Pfalz.


----------



## Bettina (6. November 2013)

Findet ihr nicht, daß ihr die Sonne überbewertet?


----------



## Chrige (6. November 2013)

Meine paar Fotos sind nun auch in Mausolines Ordner raufgeladen. Leider alle etwas verschwommen. Lohnt sich also nicht wirklich, hier zu posten.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (6. November 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Hab hier für alle mal eine kleine Fotocollage gezaubert ​
> 
> 
> ​
> ...



Nette Idee


----------



## Mausoline (6. November 2013)

Chrige schrieb:


> Meine paar Fotos sind nun auch in Mausolines Ordner raufgeladen. Leider alle etwas verschwommen. Lohnt sich also nicht wirklich, hier zu posten.
> 
> Gruss,
> Chrige



*DANKE* ich finde lohnt sich doch, da sieht man richtig wie nass es war

ein schöner Weg zum Einrollen


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. November 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Da bin ich gerne wieder dabei
> 
> Aber, ja, dann bitte mit ganz viel Sonnenschein
> 
> Och, und mit murmel zieh ich auch gerne wieder in das super Hotel   ...haste dut demacht



Wenn es sich zeitlich einrichten lässt, ich auch!
Und Schweiz, ja, ist zwar ein wenig weit von hier aus aber grundsätzlich auch gerne. Ich interessiere mich derzeit für ein Velogemel und da die Versandkosten doch relativ happig sind könnte man das bei der Gelegenheit in Grindelwald abholen. Kleiner Umweg sozusagen.
Obwohl, eigentlich hätte ich es gerne schon für diese Wintersaison.


----------



## murmel04 (17. November 2013)

So Mädel´s, es hat sich hoffentlich ausgequitscht, das Füchslein ist aus seinem Wellnessurlaub zurück
Gab ein paar nette neue Sachen

Schnaun wir mal, ob nun Ruhe herrscht im Wald, werde es später gleich mal testen.

Und, ausser das es beim nächsten LO sowieso die Sonne scheint, werden Füchslein und ich nicht mehr kreischent durch den Wald rollen


Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Martina H. (24. Dezember 2013)

Gibt was neues in der IG - wer den Weg dahin noch nicht gefunden hat:

Auf der Profilseite gibt es einen Reiter "Gruppen" - dort sind wir


----------



## murmel04 (24. Dezember 2013)

@ Martina - ich glaub ich brauch Nachhilfe


----------



## Martina H. (24. Dezember 2013)

... da das neue Forum ja einiges umgestellt hat und ich nicht weiss, wie die Einstellungen der Benachrichtigungen in den IG's funktionieren, wollte ich nur aufmerksam machen, dass es Neuigkeiten zu den Shirts vom 2013er Treffen gibt.

Also im Prinzip eine Notiz für IG-Mitglieder 

Schöne Weihnachten


----------



## Biketrulla (30. Dezember 2013)

... so, hier noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zum Treffen:

​
... wir freuen uns auf 2014 und wünschen allen ein gutes, gesundes neues Jahr


----------



## murmel04 (30. Dezember 2013)

genial


----------



## Angsthase 62 (31. Dezember 2013)

Suuuuuper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (31. Dezember 2013)

Habe heute rechtzeitig zur Jahresabschlußtour die LO-Shirts bekommen - Danke an die Biketrullas, für die Mühe und Arbeit, das tolle Video, die Shirts, und vor allem für dieses superschöne LO-Treffen ! Wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr!

In diesem Sinne: Bleibt alle gesund, only happy trails wünscht die Lahmschnecke


----------



## MissPepper (1. Januar 2014)

Habe gestern auch meinen Hoody bekommen!!! Vielen Dank auch von mir an die Biketrullas...!


----------



## HiFi XS (3. Januar 2014)

MissPepper schrieb:


> Habe gestern auch meinen Hoody bekommen!!! Vielen Dank auch von mir an die Biketrullas...!



Gestern habe ich mein shirt auch erhalten. Besten Dank an die liebe Biketrullas


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. März 2014)

Ist eigentlich jemand von euch über Ostern in der Pfalz? Südl. Alpen schauen schneetechnisch ja noch nicht sehr vielversprechend aus.


----------



## laterra (25. März 2014)

Ich bin zwar nicht mitten drin aber nah dran und hab mein Bike dabei. Falls sich ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt ergeben sollte bin ich gerne dabei.


----------



## Mausoline (25. März 2014)

Hab noch nix geplant, habs ja aber auch nicht so weit, wenn man sich treffen wöllte


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. März 2014)

Dann behalten wir das doch einfach mal im Auge! Wir können uns ja die Woche vorher  nochmal kurzschließen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. März 2019)

Hallo Mädels,

da ich eventuell der Pfalz nochmal einen Besuch abstatten möchte, wollte ich fragen, ob eine von Euch die gefahrenen Tracks noch hat (bevorzugt Spielkinder). Ich habe nur noch die von scylla geplanten Tracks, hätte aber gern die, die wir tatsächlich gefahren sind. Ich hab leider nicht aufgezeichnet 
Danke Euch schon mal im Voraus!


----------

